# Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer



## Honeyball (22. April 2012)

Diese aktuelle Pressemitteilung aus Schleswig-Holstein veröffentliche ich mal wieder als neuestes Beispiel für die Rubrik:
"Verbände forcieren das Ende vom Angeln in Deutschland":



> *Der LSFV lässt nur ausgebildete Angler an seine Verbandsgewässer*
> 
> Kiel  Das neue Landesfischereigesetz für Schleswig-Holstein ermöglicht die Ausgabe von so genannten Urlauberfischereischeinen an Angel-Laien ohne den Nachweis von Sachkenntnis. Für den Landessportfischerverband (LSFV) Schleswig-Holstein bleiben dabei die hohen Anforderungen an den Arten- und Tierschutz auf der Strecke, kritisierte LSFV-Präsident Peter Heldt am Sonntag auf der Jahrestagung seines Verbandes in Nortorf. Er repräsentiert knapp 40.000 Angler, die in 360 Vereinen im Land organisiert sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Jetzt nur mal eine kurze Stellungnahme (meine persönliche Meinung !!!) dazu:

Da schafft mal eine Landesregierung eine absolut anglerfreundliche Regelung für die Vielzahl der am Angeln interessierten Menschen in Deutschland und ermöglicht diesen, während ihres Urlaubs in Schleswig-Holstein nach Zahlung einer kleinen Abgabe in Schleswig-Holstein zu angeln, also fast so traumhafte Möglichkeiten für Urlauber wie z.B. in ganz Skandinavien.
Und dann kommt ein Landesverband für *Angler* daher und hat nichts Besseres zu tun, als all diese Touristen von all seinen Verbandsgewässern auszusperren und seinen Mitgliedsvereinen zu empfehlen, das Gleiche zu tun #q#q#q

Da stellen sich mir sofort zwei Fragen:
1.) Wie hirnverbrannt muss man sein, um in Deutschland als Funktionär eines Anglerverbandes gewählt zu werden? (Ja, ich weiß, ich formuliere wieder absolut provokativ und all die treu hinterher trottelnden Verbandsschafe werden sich natürlich wieder freudestrahlend auf diese meine Bewertung stürzen, um zu versuchen, von dem eigentlichen Unsinn abzulenken:m)
2.) Was für Argumente muss man denn noch alles vorbringen, um die stets von uns bemängelte Verhaltensweise von den Verbänden, mit aller Gewalt ihre Macht und Pfründe vor anderen zu bewahren besser zu belegen, als diese Besitzstandswahrungsmaßnahme des Schleswig-Holsteinischen VdSF-Verbandes???


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Kein Kommentar zu so viel Anglerfeindlichkeit und Blödheit...


----------



## Honeyball (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Vor allem mal wieder die lächerliche Argumentation "Arten- und Tierschutz"

Zum ersten Mal seit langem fehlt mir unser abgeschaffter Kotzsmilie!!!!


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Ich finde die Massnahme gut.
Wobei mir die Sportfischerprüfungen inhaltlich noch lange nicht weit genug gehen.

Und ich bin durchaus in der Lage andere Meinungen zur Kenntnis zu nehmen ohne diese mit inhaltlich so schlagkräftigen Argumenten wie "Blödheit" , "Anglerfeindlichkeit" , "Kotzsmilie muss her","hirnverbrannt" u.s.w. bedenken zu müssen.

Aber solche Hetzparolenargumente kennen wir ja noch aus der deutschen Geschichte zur Genüge....


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Nur wieso hat die Ansage des LSFV so viel Zustimmung bei der heutigen Versammlung gehabt? Da sitzen ja schließlich auch normale Angler aus allen Vereinen???
Die Vertreter die von den jeweiligen Parteien geschickt wurden, mussten sich heute einiges anhören.


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Würde ich, wenn ich gewässerpächter wäre, genauso handhaben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



> Da sitzen ja schließlich auch normale Angler aus allen Vereinen???


Echt?
Wohl eher Vereinsfunktionäre als organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer von der Basis...

Von normalen Anglern ganz zu schweigen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Es ist halt der übliche Fisch- und Gewässerneid der Vereine und den da organisierten Sport- und Angelfisschern, was der Verband hier benutzt, um eine Zustimmung zu einer Maßnahme zu erhalten, ohne die (so (sinngemäß) ans Parlament geschickt) die "diesbezüglich geschaffene Vollzeitstelle im Verband gefährdet wäre"...

Es geht nur um die Kohle, sonst um nix..............


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Würde ich, wenn ich gewässerpächter wäre, genauso handhaben...



Und was wären/sind Deine Argumente die diese Handhabe rechtfertigen würden?


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Echt?
> Wohl eher Vereinsfunktionäre als organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer von der Basis
> 
> Von normalen Anglern ganz zu schweigen.....



Unter anderem waren Vertreter unseres Vereines dort z.b. der Jugendwart und ich kann nicht behaupten das er ein Vereinsfunktionär wäre.#6

Es gab wie gesagt eine heiße Diskussion und die Vertreter der Parteien (CDU,FDP) waren auch nicht länger vor Ort als nötig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Was ist der Jugendwart sonst als ein Vereinsfunktionär?
Er hat im Verein eine Funktion und ist somit Funktionär...

Und dass sich Politiker den Verbandsschwachsinn nicht länger als nötig geben ist doch kein Wunder...

Der gleiche Verband geht ja auch auf den eigenen Ministerpräsidenten los, wenn der Veranstaltungen von Anglern unterstützt...

So macht man sich als Verband halt Freunde und schafft sich eine Lobby............

Totengräber des Angels sind das............


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Und was wären/sind Deine Argumente die diese Handhabe rechtfertigen würden?



den grundstein für eine "fischereischeinprüfung" pro-contra diskussion werde ich hier nicht legen. die gab es genug. auch dort habe ich meine meinung eingebracht. kann bei bedarf gesucht werden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Aalredl schrieb:


> den grundstein für eine "fischereischeinprüfung" pro-contra diskussion werde ich hier nicht legen. die gab es genug. auch dort habe ich meine meinung eingebracht. kann bei bedarf gesucht werden...


Stimmt.
Danke dafür..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Aalredl schrieb:


> den grundstein für eine "fischereischeinprüfung" pro-contra diskussion werde ich hier nicht legen.



...eine einfache Antwort hätte es auch getan. Da dies Dich wie es scheint aber überfordert werde ich die "Suche" bemühen um deinen Argumenten auf den Grund zu gehen.  
Trotzdem Danke das Du dir die Zeit genommen hast....


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was ist der Jugendwart sonst als ein Vereinsfunktionär?
> Er hat im Verein eine Funktion und ist somit Funktionär..



Ok.

Kann den ein Vereinsfunktionär kein normaler, organisierter Sportfischer sein in diesem sinne? 
Hört sich so an als wenn die Funktionäre alles zustimmen würden, ohne nachzudenken.
Ob Funktionär oder organisierter Sportfischer: Denken beide so verschieden??? Immerhin sollte ein Funktionär die Meinung des Vereins vertreten, oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



> Kann den ein Vereinsfunktionär kein normaler, organisierter Sportfischer sein in diesem sinne?


Ein Vereinsfunktionär evtl. noch - aber nicht in der Mehrzahl....

Ein Verbandsfunktionär nicht - wie hier auch wieder bewiesen...

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html



> Es gibt drei Dinge, die sich nicht vereinen lassen:
> 
> Intelligenz, Anständigkeit und Verbandsfunktionär
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Dann auch meine persönliche Meinung dazu.


*Jeder* Fischereirechtinhaber oder -pächter hat das Recht nur Anglern seiner Wahl Erlaubnisscheine auszustellen. Ob nur an geprüfte, nur an Menschen über 50, nur an Barträger, an Transvestiten oder was auch immer. *Das ist gutes Recht der Verbände und Vereine.
**
Und wir sollten uns hüten jemanden anzugreifen, weil er sein verbrieftes Recht wahrnimmt. 


Aber:

Kein Verband hat - eben genau wegen dieser Möglichkeit - das Recht bei der Politik einzufordern, dass alle Fischereirechtinhaber oder -pächter nur Erlaubnisscheine an einen bestimmten Personenkreis ausgeben dürfen.*


Und weil sie genau das tun - wie am Beispiel SH schön zu sehen - gehören die Verbände zerschlagen und vollkommen neu aufgestellt. 

Genau deswegen sind die Verbände die Seuche der Deutschen Angelfischerei. 

Genau deswegen ersticken wir in Vorschriften und Verboten.

Und genau deswegen werd ich nicht müde, sie anzuklagen und anzugreifen wo immer es geht. Mit allen Mitteln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ralle 24 schrieb:


> dann auch meine persönliche meinung dazu.
> 
> 
> *jeder* fischereirechtinhaber oder -pächter hat das recht nur anglern seiner wahl erlaubnisscheine auszustellen. Ob nur an geprüfte, nur an menschen über 50, nur an barträger, an transvestiten oder was auch immer. *das ist gutes recht der verbände und vereine.
> ...



#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Heilbutt (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kein Kommentar zu so viel Anglerfeindlichkeit und Blödheit...




Sorry, aber auch ich kann darin nichts grundsätzlich "anglerfeindliches" finden!?!?|kopfkrat

Die Argumente sind meiner Ansicht nach alles andere als "blöd"

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Sorry, aber auch ich kann darin nichts grundsätzlich "anglerfeindliches" finden!?!?|kopfkrat
> 
> Die Argumente sind meiner Ansicht nach alles andere als "blöd"
> 
> ...



Du kannst vielleicht nichts für organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer negatives finden, die aus Fisch- und Gewässerneid eh am liebsten alle aussperren würden....
Schon das aber ist schlicht anglerfeindlich....

Die sind aber mit zusammen so um die 500.000 real in beiden Verbänden organisierten eben gegenüber den ca. 5 Millionen am Angeln Interessierter eine kleine Minderheit. 
Und haben daher keinerlei Recht diesen gesetzliche Restriktionen auferlegen zu wollen oder einen Gesetzgeber zu kritisieren, der den Zugang zum Angeln  erleichtern will und damit nicht zuletzt auch den Vereinen mehr Nachwuchs bescheren..

Diese Dummheit und Kurzsichtigkeit wegen der Kröten für die Prüfung ist das grundsätzlich anglerfeindliche an den Verbänden, die genau deswegen zerschlagen gehören....

Und dass es wegen der Kröten ist, hat der LSFV-SH sowohl im Parlamentsausschuss wie auch bei der Anhörung ja zugegeben..


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Stuffel schrieb:


> ...eine einfache Antwort hätte es auch getan. Da dies Dich wie es scheint aber überfordert werde ich die "Suche" bemühen um deinen Argumenten auf den Grund zu gehen.
> Trotzdem Danke das Du dir die Zeit genommen hast....



keinesfalls. und auch kein grund abfällig zu werden. danke

der unmut über die von den Mods angesprochene verallgemeinerung durch die verbände, an die sich alle zu halten haben (sodass alle verbandsgewässer betroffen wären), ist nachvollziehbar. da sollte es eine differenzierung geben...


----------



## Honeyball (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Wenn man *nur* von geprüften Anglern als Angler ausgeht, dann ist das tatsächlich nicht anglerfeindlich.
Da aber, wie wir ja anhand von Zahlen hier schon mehrfach belegt haben, es eine größere Zahl am Angeln interessierter Menschen in Deutschland gibt, die jetzt in S-H vom Angeln ausgesperrt werden, nachdem dies gerade durch ein neues Gesetz verhindert werden sollte, ist es aus meiner Sicht dann halt nicht angler- sondern eben menschenfeindlich. Was klingt schlimmer?
Und es ist natürlich klar, dass sich hier und in der vorausgegangenen Versammlung ganz viele geprüfte Angler hinter diese Aktion stellen, um auf Gedeih und Verderb ihre Gewässer für sich behalten zu können und nicht mit anderen teilen zu müssen und dementsprechend stolz und zufrieden sind mit dem, was sich ihr Verband da rausnimmt gegenüber dem Allgemeininteresse.

Wie Ralle24 es schon so schön sagte: Natürlich kann kein Fischereirechteinhaber gezwungen werden, dieses Recht mit jemandem zu teilen. Und wenn er es teilt, kann er sich natürlich aussuchen, mit wem er es teilt.
Aber wenn man auch nur den geringsten Ansatz verfolgt, 

das Angeln in Deutschland für möglichst viele Interessierte attraktiv zu machen und damit das Bewusstsein für die Gewässer, die Natur und den Umgang damit in großen Teilen unserer Bevölkerung zu schärfen
das Angeln als soziale Komponente im Gesamtangebot sinnvoller Freizeitbeschäftigungen zu sehen
die Natur als ein zu schützendes aber auch zu nutzendes Allgemeingut in das Bewusstsein der Menschen zu erheben
dafür zu sorgen, dass es immer mehr statt immer weniger Angler in Deutschland gibt,
dann ist dieses Vorgehen nichts anderes als ein Schlag ins Gesicht.
Vielleicht können die, die dabei waren oder jemanden kennen der dabei war, mal darüber berichten, welche Kompromisse oder Alternativen diskutiert wurden.
Hat man vielleicht sogar in Erwägung gezogen, bestimmte Teile der Verbandsgewässer für den Tourismus zu öffnen???
Hat man mal darüber nachgedacht, ungeprüften Anglern das Angeln in Begleitung von geprüften Anglern in den Verbandsgewässern zu gestatten, um diese fachkundig (was als Attribut bestimmt nicht durch die Prüfung erworben wird, aber egal) an das Angeln heranzuführen???
Oder ging es von vornherein nur darum, die Liberalisierungsinitiative der Landesregierung im Keim zu ersticken?

Ihr habt hier alle Möglichkeiten, die Argumente darzulegen, die zu dieser Entscheidung geführt haben und ich bin sehr gespannt darauf, ob diese sachlich und nachvollziehbar sind. Aus der Pressemitteilung gehen die nämlich absolut nicht hervor, ganz im Gegenteil, da bezieht man sich auf die alten Totschlagargumente Arten- und Tierschutz, deren Sinnhaftigkeit nicht nur hier bei uns sondern von anerkannten Wissenschaftlern zu genüge widerlegt wurden.

Ich persönlich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn hier mal einer bereit wäre, die Dinge auf der sachlichen Ebene aus der Sicht der Befürworter schlüssig darzustellen!


----------



## Heilbutt (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du kannst vielleicht nichts für organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer negatives finden, die aus Fisch- und Gewässerneid eh am liebsten alle aussperren würden....
> Schon das aber ist schlicht anglerfeindlich....
> 
> Die sind aber mit zusammen so um die 500.000 real in beiden Verbänden organisierten eben gegenüber den ca. 5 Millionen am Angeln Interessierter eine kleine Minderheit.
> ...



Was du "aussperren" nennst ist nun mal in diesem, unseren dicht besiedelten Land gängige Praxis.
Und klar, warscheinlich besteht auch ein Interesse die Anzahl an Anglern in deren Verbandsgewässern "im Rahmen" zu halten.
Wenn deine Zahlen korrekt sind, es also 10x soviel "am Angeln Interessierte" gibt als organisierte Angler, und wenn ich mir dann so überlege wieviele (besser gesagt wie wenige) Gewässer der mittelfränkische Verband (also der hier in meiner Region) so zur Verfügung hat, und künftig jeder dieser "am Angeln interessierten" mal eben an der Tankstelle ne Tageskarte nebst Angelschein erwerben und losziehen könnte, dann würde auch ich mir diesen Kotz-Smilie herbeiwünschen!!#d

Sorry, aber an diese Freizügigkeit will ich mich nicht gewöhnen.
Auch wenn manch einer Tier- und Artenschutz als Begründung albern findet. Für mich bleibt das ein wichtiges Argument.

... und das diese Herren kein Recht haben einen Gesetzgeber zu kritisieren - also bitte Thomas, das ist Volkssport in Deutschland, und das Funktionäre irgendwelcher Verbände versuchen ihre Interessen in der Politik durchzusetzen, wird meiner Meinung nach  üblicherweise sogar von ihnen erwartet.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Honeyball (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

OK, wir sollten uns also dafür einsetzen, dass immer weniger Menschen in Deutschland angeln, damit wir immer mehr Fische fangen und schön viel Platz an unseren Gewässern haben.
Am besten wir führen noch eine Prüfungsauffrischung ein, die mit den üblichen Gebühren einhergeht und ähnlich wie der TÜV beim Auto, alle zwei Jahre abzulegen ist.
Ausländische Staatsbürger sollten generell nicht in diesem unseren Lande angeln dürfen und jeder nur in seinem Bundesland, es sei denn, er ist bereit, eine jährliche Einmalzahlung an den jeweils anderen Landesverband zu zahlen.
Von dem so erwirtschafteten Geld kann dann jeder Landesverband 3 zusätzliche bezahlte Arbeitsplätze schaffen, damit dies auch der Allgemeinheit nützt.

Also: Reduzieren wir schrittweise die Zahl der Angelberechtigten in Deutschland und treiben den am Angeln Interessierten ihr Interesse aus! Ich denke mal, so ca. 2-300.00 Angler bundesweit sind wirklich genug, damit es für alle lukrativ bleibt.:m

Ist es das, was ihr wollt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Aalredl schrieb:


> keinesfalls. und auch kein grund abfällig zu werden. danke



Entschuldige bitte das meine Frage nach DEINEN Argumenten bei Dir als abfällig ankam. Das war ganz und garnicht meine Absicht.
Eine kurze Antwort deiner seits wäre eventuell hilfreich gewesen um Dir folgen zu können. 

Denn so pauschale Argument, wie von den Initiatoren, des angeblichen Tier- und Artenschutzes sind mir dann doch etwas zu dünn.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Was du "aussperren" nennst ist nun mal in diesem, unseren dicht besiedelten Land gängige Praxis.
> Und klar, warscheinlich besteht auch ein Interesse die Anzahl an Anglern in deren Verbandsgewässern "im Rahmen" zu halten.
> 
> Hmm, dann müssten die Verbände aber doch auch den Zugang zur Anglerprüfung beschränken. Oder die Prüfung so gestalten, dass das Wissen zum bestehen über dem zum schließen des Hosenstalls liegt.
> ...



Kritisieren dürfen sie wie jeder Bundesbürger. Ihren Einfluss politisch geltend machen um die Ideologie Ihrer Mitglieder allen Menschen aufzuzwingen ist nicht legitim. 

Können sie auch nur, weil sie anerkannter Naturschutzverband sind. Das kann man, so glaube ich, ändern. Denn hierfür sind die Voraussetzungen nicht erfüllt.
Da muss man mal nachbohren, vielleicht bekommt man die dann zumindest politisch mundtot.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

10x mal soviel am angeln interessierte als "Geprüfte" heisst ja nicht gleich automatisch Heuschreckenartige Zustände an den Gewässern.

Und die Gleichung Tier-und Artenschutz=nur mit und durch den geprüften Angler hört sich zwar gut an stimmt aber so nicht.Was dagegen sehr wohl stimmt ist die Tatsache das Angeln in D hoffnungslos überreguliert ist.


Ja und selbst wenn  "Nur Interessierte" eine Erlaubniskarte am Kiosk, an der Tanke oder sonstwo erhalten und losfischen dürfen..also meine Anglerwelt bricht dadurch nicht zusammen.Durch diese Art Verbandspolitik ala SH schon eher.Das grenzt schon an Antiwerbung.Natur=Allgemeingut? Nix da,Fehlanzeige.Guckt euch Natur im Fernsehen an.

Aber was soll man erwarten..die Verantwortlichen setzten sich ja meist nicht einmal für die Interessen der "richtigen Angler"ein.
Da hat es heilbutt,wenn auch wahrscheinlich unabsichtlich treffend beschrieben:*und das Funktionäre irgendwelcher Verbände versuchen ihre Interessen in der Politik durchzusetzen..*

Stimmt...IHRE Interessen..nicht die der Mitglieder


----------



## Hanns Peter (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Ich weis nicht, warum hier jetzt das Geschrei so gross ist. Die Gewässerbewirtschafter machen doch genau das, was ihr sonst immer gefordert habt: Ist das Gesetz zu liberal, dann kann der einzelne Bewirtschafter schärfer regulieren.

Das genau diese Regelung im VDSF-Land nicht erwünscht ist, war doch klar.

Jedoch ist der Ansatz des Verbandes auch gegen die eigene Klientel gerichtet. Oder glaubt in S-H einer daran, dass die Gewässer bei der nächsten Pachtverlängerung wieder an den Verband gehen? Wenn man sich so gegen das politisch gewollte stemmt?

Übrigens, die Verbände/Vereine verdienen m.W.n. an den Prüfungen nix - die verdienen nur an den Kursen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Komisch nur, dass in Brandenburg gut funktioniert, was in SH zu unhaltbaren Zuständern  an den Geewässern führen soll..

Und da ist es sogar durch das behördliche Monitoring bewiesen, dass seit Einführung des prüfungsfreien Friedfischangelns Verstöße gegen Fischereirecht und auch Tierschutz nicht entsprechend zugenommen haben...

Ist ja auch kein Wunder, da die meisten Verstösse ja nacxh wie vor von geprüften Anglern begangen werden..

Und es ist kein Wunder, dass geld- und machtgierige Verbände (in SH verdienen die Verbände daran, Hanns Peter) durch behördliches Monitoring bewiesene Fakten aus der Praxis ignorieren....

Aber wahrscheinlich sind die Fischköppe in SH halt so viel schlechtere Menschen als all die, welche in Brandenburg auch ohne Prüfung angeln dürfen (und woraus übrigens nachfolgend mehr geprüfte Angler und mehr Mitglieder in Vereinen und Verbänden resultierten...), dass man die möglichst prüfen, regulieren und vom Wasser fernhalten muss...


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht, warum hier jetzt das Geschrei so gross ist. Die Gewässerbewirtschafter machen doch genau das, was ihr sonst immer gefordert habt: Ist das Gesetz zu liberal, dann kann der einzelne Bewirtschafter schärfer regulieren.
> 
> Ich schreie nicht, weil der Verband keine ungeprüften Angler an seinen Gewässern haben will, hab ich ja deutlich geschrieben. Ich finde es zwar vollkommen kurzsichtig und dumm, aber gut.
> 
> ...



Die Kursgebühr ist eh nur ein Klacks gegen die Lehrgangskosten. Der strategische und ideologische Einfluß auf die Prüflinge (der Verband ist ja vom Ministerium für die Durchführung der Prüfung bestellt) bleibt jedoch bestehen.

Muss man mal miterleben, was den unbedarften Anglern von manchen Kursleitern und sogar noch Prüfern suggeriert wird.
Die moderne Form des "Schanghaiens". 
Können die Menschen plötzlich ohne Prüfung angeln, würde die Rekrutierung von Zahlvieh wesentlich schwerer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Ich wünsch denen in SH nach den jetzigen Wahlen nen grünen zuständigen Minister...

Der wird sich freuen, wenn er Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer hat, die wie die Grünen auch meinen, dass Angler und das Angeln eine Gefahr seien und entweder strengstens eingeschränkt oder reglementiert gehört oder sowieso abgeschafft...

Mit denen kann der LSFV-SH dann sicher auch besser als mit einem Ministerpräsidenten, auf den man verbandsseitig losgeht, weil er Veranstaltungen von Anglern unterstützt hat...

Totengräber des Angeln sind das..........


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Ich finde die Maßnahme mit der Forderung nach der Sportfischerprüfung absolut richtig! Wenn ich Gewässereigentümer oder Pächter wäre, würde ich das auch auch verlangen.

Das im Lehrgang zuwenig Praxis bzw. zuviel "das falsche" gelehrt wird, wissen wir alle - *vllt. sollte man sich darüber mal aufregen* und es anprangern.

Zur Fischreiabgabe stehe ich allerdings ganz anders. Ich empfinde es als Frechheit, das ich, wenn ich dort im Urlaub für ein paar Tage fischen will, eine *erneute* Fischreiabgabe für *ein ganzes Jahr* bezahlen muß...
Das ist in meinen Augen Abzocke und dient meiner Meinung nach nur dazu die Taschen des LV zu füllen.
Denn mehr besetzt wird deswegen ja nicht, oder gibt es einen anderen und besseren Grund?


----------



## Franz_16 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



> Wenn ich Gewässereigentümer oder Pächter wäre, würde ich das auch auch verlangen.


Warum?


----------



## antonio (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich finde die Maßnahme mit der Forderung nach der Sportfischerprüfung absolut richtig! Wenn ich Gewässereigentümer oder Pächter wäre, würde ich das auch auch verlangen.
> 
> Das im Lehrgang zuwenig Praxis bzw. zuviel "das falsche" gelehrt wird, wissen wir alle - *vllt. sollte man sich darüber mal aufregen* und es anprangern.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich finde die Maßnahme mit der Forderung nach der Sportfischerprüfung absolut richtig! Wenn ich Gewässereigentümer oder Pächter wäre, würde ich das auch auch verlangen.




Angenommen wir beide haben jeweils das Fischereirecht für ein Gewässer.

Mit welchem Recht würdest *Du* verlangen, dass Angler an *meinem* Gewässer eine Prüfung haben müssen?

Mit welchem Recht kann *ich *verlangen, dass an Deinem Gewässer nur *katholische* Angler eine Erlaubnis bekommen ?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Das "Warum" ist schon im Rundschreiben klar ausgedrückt - Vorraussetzung ist allerdings das vorher im Lehrgang das richtige gelehrt wird.

Und wenn ich Eigentümer eines Gewässers bin, kann ich Bedingungen stellen, das ist mein Recht! Entweder man findet sich damit ab und akzeptiert das oder eben nicht und bleibt weg. Fertig ist die Laube.
Es wäre MEIN Eigentum und ich alleine kann und darf bestimmen wer daran fischt.


Und einfach wegfallen lassen... Nö, der Meinung bin ich nicht. Man könnte den Lehrgang vereinfachen oder Praxisnaher gestalten.
Oder aber die richtigen Leute ausbilden lassen. So darf ich, trotz "Ausbildereignungsschein" (Bestandteil des Meisterbriefes), Lehrgang zum Jugendgruppenleiter mit jahrelanger Erfahrung und amtl. best. Fischreiaufseher und über 30 Jahren Angelerfahrung *NICHT die Angler beim Lehrgang ausbilden* - der VDSF akzeptiert meine Eignungsprüfungen nicht, ich müßte einen extra Lehrgang beim Verband machen.

Das sollte man ebenfalls anprangern!!

Ich wißt alle, was teilweise an unseren Gewässern los ist, man darf es nur nicht aussprechen (oder schreiben).
 Und der Lehrgang ist eine Möglichkeit die Sache etwas eingedämmen.
Außerdem: durch den Lehrgang kann sich keiner rausreden er hätte von einerm Schonmaß oder Schonzeit nichts gewußt oder das der Fisch unter Naturschutz steht.


----------



## antonio (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Das "Warum" ist schon im Rundschreiben klar ausgedrückt - Vorraussetzung ist allerdings das vorher im Lehrgang das richtige gelehrt wird.
> 
> Und wenn ich Eigentümer eines Gewässers bin, kann ich Bedingungen stellen, das ist mein Recht! Entweder man findet sich damit ab und akzeptiert das oder eben nicht und bleibt weg. Fertig ist die Laube.
> Es wäre MEIN Eigentum und ich alleine kann und darf bestimmen wer daran fischt.
> ...




antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Und wenn ich Eigentümer eines Gewässers bin, kann ich Bedingungen stellen, das ist mein Recht! Entweder man findet sich damit ab und akzeptiert das oder eben nicht und bleibt weg. Fertig ist die Laube.
> Es wäre MEIN Eigentum und ich alleine kann und darf bestimmen wer daran fischt.



Bleib mal beim Kern der Sache. Dass Du für Dein Gewässer bestimmen kannst, ist vollkommen klar und unstrittig.

Warum willst Du auch die Bedingungen für mein Gewässer bestimmen?

Hab ich nicht das gleiche Recht wie Du, an meinem Gewässer angeln zu lassen, wen ich will?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Der süddeutsche geprüfte Angler hatte während seiner Prüfungskurse mit Sicherheit weniger mit Schnäpel, Meeräsche, Lachs, Meerforelle, etc. zu tun als jeder ungeprüfte Nichtangler aus SH, der solche Fische wenigstens mal beim Fischer in natura sehen konnte...

Es ist eh heute schon Gesetz:
Ein nicht eindeutig bestimmter Fisch darf eh nicht entnommen werden, wenn er geschont ist..


Wie immer kommts nicht auf eine sinnlose Prüfung an, sondern auf vernünftige Kontroillen und spürbare Strafen - auch und gerade für die vielen schwarzen Schafe unter den geprüften Anglern..


----------



## Honeyball (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich wißt alle, was teilweise an unseren Gewässern los ist, man darf es nur nicht aussprechen (oder schreiben).
> Und der Lehrgang ist eine Möglichkeit die Sache etwas eingedämmen.
> Außerdem: durch den Lehrgang kann sich keiner rausreden er hätte von einerm Schonmaß oder Schonzeit nichts gewußt oder das der Fisch unter Naturschutz steht.



Lass Dir das nochmal genau durch den Kopf gehen, was Du da behauptest. Vielleicht fällt Dir dann selbst auf, dass diese Argumentation nicht haltbar sein kann.
Nur ein Tipp: Ich hab meine Prüfung 1976 abgelegt:m
Was an unseren Gewässern los ist (Vermüllung etc.) erfolgt durch *geprüfte* Angler.
Und wenn Du auf Schwarzangler egal welcher Herkunft und egal mit welchem Benehmen anspielst, zeigt die Realität, dass es diese trotz oder gerade wegen des Prüfungszwangs gibt!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Es ist so schön, wie das wieder zerrissen wird, war mir aber schon fast klar. Informieren Verbände und Vereine nicht, dann sind die Scheixxe, informieren sie, dann wird deren Information zerissen und schlechtgeredet und unsachlich wiedergegeben. Und da wundert ihr Euch, das noch Informationen an die Öffentlichkeit kommen??? Eigentlich müssten nach Euren Hetzkampangnen alle Vereine und Verbände mauern und alles nur noch ohne Beteiligung der Öffentlichkeit per Post an ihre Mitglieder verteilen, damit ihr hier künstlich blöd gehalten werdet. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bleib mal beim Kern der Sache. Dass Du für Dein Gewässer bestimmen kannst, ist vollkommen klar und unstrittig.
> 
> Warum willst Du auch die Bedingungen für mein Gewässer bestimmen?
> 
> Hab ich nicht das gleiche Recht wie Du, an meinem Gewässer angeln zu lassen, wen ich will?


 
Um mal beim Kern der Sache zu bleiben:




> Der LSFV Schleswig-Holstein reagiert deshalb auf das von CDU und FDP beschlossene neue Gesetz *und erlaubt künftig nur geschulten Anglern mit regulären Fischereischeinen das Angeln in den vielen Verbandsgewässern.* Gleiches *empfiehlt* der LSFV übrigens auch den Vorständen seiner Vereine.


 
Also niemand bestimmt über die Regeln an anderen Gewässern, es wird vom Verband lediglich eine Empfehlung ausgesprochen, der niemand folgen muss. 

Soviel zum Kern und zur Sachlichkeit.#d

Und bevor der Verband das als Empfehlung ausgesprochen hatte hatten das schon mehr als 50% der Vereine im letzten Jahr schon umgesetzt, also bevor der Verband irgendetwas gesagt hat.

Die Politiker wurden da gesten mit konfrontiert und keiner von ihnen konnte die Haftungsfrage für die Vereine ausschließen, wenn durch ungeprüfte Angler Verstöße vorliegen, die Haftung bleibt im Zweifel bei den Erlaubnisscheinausgebern. Diese Haftung für solche Angler will einfach kein Verein so einfach übernehmen, ohne Rechtssicherheit.

Dann kann man dieses Thema natürlich hochpuschen, ist ja ganz einfach, nur wie ist die Realität.

Die Gewässer, die betroffen sind, sind allesamt Binnengewässer. Die meisten Urlauber fahren in SH an die Küsten, somit sind die Berührungspunkte dieser Entscheidung, die jeder Verein für *sich selbst* trifft für die Urlauber fast nicht spührbar.

An den Küstengewässern kann dann gerne die politische Regierung die Verantwortung für ihre beschlossenen Gesetze selbst übernehmen. Wie die Forellenseenbetreiber damit umgehen, dass weiß auch noch keiner, aber auch diese liegen sehr oft im Binnenland und nicht in der Urlaubsgegend.

Und dann sind die Herrn Politiker auch noch so witzig, dass sie den Urlaubern das Angeln mittels Sondergenehmigung erlauben, aber auf fast allen Seebrücken und Hafenanlagen ist das Angeln teilweise komplett oder zumindest in der Haupturlaubszeit verboten und das parken wird extrem erschwert oder zu unzumutbaren Preisen angeboten.

Genau so witzig finde ich, dass die Herrn Politiker dann auch noch Sonderregelungen erlassen, die verfassungsmäßig fraglich sind (sollen vor dem Gesetz nicht alle gleiche sein...?). Wenn sie schon Sonderregelungen erlassen, dann sollen sie das bitte auch mit der vollen Verantwortung für die Folgen tun. Und wenn es für einzelne Ausnahmen gibt, warum schafft man die Fischereischeinpflicht dann nicht per Gesetz komplett ab, das wäre konsequent. Aber solche Rumeierei, hier ja und da nein und anders doch ganz anders... ist wenig zielführend.

Hackt doch mal auf der CDU und der FDP rum, die haben das durchgedrückt. Wir müssen das nur ausbaden und wenn es dann Verstöße gegen Gesetze an den Vereinsgewässern gibt, dann lassen sie die Verantwortung auch noch bei den Vereinen.

Und dass sich da der Verband und die Vereine nun aus der Verantwortung nehmen, indem sie die Verantwortung gar nicht erst herausfordern, das ist aus meiner Sicht nur logisch und konsequent.


Und wie gesagt, es betrifft nur eine Minderheit von Menschen, die überhaupt solche Urlauberfischereischeine beanspruchen werden und die Zahl derer, die dann wirklich einmal an Vereinsgewässern Angeln wollen ist dann noch geringer. Für alle Angler, die einen Fischereischein haben, ändert sich ja nichts, sondern lediglich für Leute, die überhaupt keinen Schein haben. Reden wir hier über 10, 20 vielleicht maximal 30 Menschen, die betroffen wären????? Die aber trotzdem Angeln können, dann aber eben nur an Küstengewässern.... und davon sind wir in SH ja nun wirklich reichlich umzingelt.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



> Und wenn es für einzelne Ausnahmen gibt, warum schafft man die Fischereischeinpflicht dann nicht per Gesetz komplett ab, das wäre konsequent


Genau, sagen wir doch schon immer!!

Wobeis uns nicht um den Schein geht (als Verwaltungsinstrument sinnvoll)..

Sondern um die sinnlose Prüfung, die nur dazu dient, Vereine und Verbände zu finanzieren und dessen diesbezügliche Vollzeitstelle (so ja von Verband im Paerlamentsausschuiss dargelegt) ..

Und das mit einer so saudummen Argumentation bezüglich Arten- und Tierschutz, die niemals faktisch haltbar ist..

Dafür abe dem Angeln wie den Anglern insgesamt schadet...

Werdet ihr auch in SH spätestens dann merken, wenn ihr bei Rot/Grün nen grünen zuständigen Minister kriegt - der wird sicherlich nicht wie der aktuelle Ministerpräsident Veranstaltungen von Anglern unterstützen..

Den braucht der Verband dann auch nicht im Parlament diskreditieren wie den aktuellen Ministerpräsidenten..

Der wird froh sein, im LSFV-SH einen Partner zu haben, der es drauf anlegt, Angler und das Angeln immer weiter gesetzlich zu reglementieren. 

Zusammen mit den Tierschützern (sind ja nun bekennende Anglerfeinde), mit denen sich der LSFV-SH ja schon verbrüdert hat...

Aber so wollt ihrs ja, deswegen wählt und finanziert ihr ja euren Verband und eure Funktionäre...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau, sagen wir doch schon immer!!
> 
> Wobeis uns nicht um den Schein geht (als Verwaltungsinstrument sinnvoll)..
> 
> ...


 
Dann quakt doch nicht ständig mit den Verbänden rum, sondern zwingt die Politiker das abzuschaffen. Auf die Verbände hört ja bekanntlich keiner von denen.


----------



## antonio (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Es ist so schön, wie das wieder zerrissen wird, war mir aber schon fast klar. Informieren Verbände und Vereine nicht, dann sind die Scheixxe, informieren sie, dann wird deren Information zerissen und schlechtgeredet und unsachlich wiedergegeben. Und da wundert ihr Euch, das noch Informationen an die Öffentlichkeit kommen??? Eigentlich müssten nach Euren Hetzkampangnen alle Vereine und Verbände mauern und alles nur noch ohne Beteiligung der Öffentlichkeit per Post an ihre Mitglieder verteilen, damit ihr hier künstlich blöd gehalten werdet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> antonio


 



> wieso haftet da ein verein und wofür soll er haften?
> haften und für sein handeln verantwortlich ist allein der angler.


 
Für jeden Verstoß, den ein unwissender Angler an seinem Gewässer begeht. Die Gewässer sind ja meistens kein Eigentum, sondern gepachtet. Und wenn da ein unerfahrener rumtrampelt und eventuell Fische entnimmt, die geschützt sind, mit lebenden Köderfisch angelt oder was weis ich, was der noch anstellen kann, dann wird in der Regel erst einmal der Pächter, also Verein angesprochen, zumindest parallell. Man muss ja immer bedenken, dass auf einem Erlaubnisschein nicht alles geregelt ist, sonst müsste man Erlaubnisbücher rausgeben.  Bei vielen Punkten wird z.B. auf das Fischereigesetz oder die Verordnungen verwiesen, bei denen man von "normalen Anglern" erwarten kann, dass er zumindest weiß, was das ist und das man sich danach zu richten hat. Das ist auf jeden Fall in SH Inhalt des Unterrichtes, da kann sich also kein geprüfter Angler mit Unwissenheit rausreden. Ein Urlaubsangler hört davon i.d.R das erste mal und kann das alles überhaupt nicht zuordnen.

Und den Ärger muss man sich nicht an die Hacken binden, als Verein.


----------



## JimmyEight (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Ich begrüße die Entscheidung des Verbandes sehr und hoffe, dass auch meine Verein keine Gästekarten über die Urlauberregelung ausgibt.


----------



## antonio (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Für jeden Verstoß, den ein unwissender Angler an seinem Gewässer begeht. Die Gewässer sind ja meistens kein Eigentum, sondern gepachtet. Und wenn da ein unerfahrener rumtrampelt und eventuell Fische entnimmt, die geschützt sind, mit lebenden Köderfisch angelt oder was weis ich, was der noch anstellen kann, dann wird in der Regel erst einmal der Pächter, also Verein angesprochen,
> 
> falsch dafür ist einzig und allein der angler selbst verantwortlich.
> das einzige was man eventuell nem verein vorwerfen könnte ist, daß er, wenn er es denn tut; fehlverhalten duldet.
> ...



und wie gesagt, die praxis beweist das gegenteil.
und man braucht keine erlaubnisbücher herausgeben.
die gewässerspezifischen regeln passen auf jeden erlaubnisschein, das ist heute schon so.

antonio


----------



## Pikebite (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Für jeden Verstoß, den ein unwissender Angler an seinem Gewässer begeht.
> 
> Das ist auf jeden Fall in SH Inhalt des Unterrichtes, da kann sich also kein geprüfter Angler mit Unwissenheit rausreden. Ein Urlaubsangler hört davon i.d.R das erste mal und kann das alles überhaupt nicht zuordnen.
> 
> Und den Ärger muss man sich nicht an die Hacken binden, als Verein.



Auch in solchen Fällen gilt doch wohl der Grundsatz "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht". Haftung für den Verein kann nur aus einem Verschulden kommen, das ich bei der Gastkartenvergabe an einen x-beliebigen Urlaubsschein-Inhaber nicht erkennen kann.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> und wie gesagt, die praxis beweist das gegenteil.
> und man braucht keine erlaubnisbücher herausgeben.
> die gewässerspezifischen regeln passen auf jeden erlaubnisschein, das ist heute schon so.
> 
> antonio


 
Müsst ihr alles selbst wissen, ihr könnt bei Euch gerne jeden Angeln lassen, wir tun das eben nicht, die Freiheit ist uns glücklicherweise ja gegeben.

Wir hatten selbst mit geprüften Gastanglern schon so viel Ärger, das wir uns bestimmt keine 2. Option des Horrors ans Bein binden. Und Fakt ist, wenn jemand an unseren gepachteten Gewässern irgendetwas anstellt, dann steht der Verpächter beim Vorstand vor der Tür, denn wir haben das Angeln über den Erlaubnisschein erlaubt. 

Und wenn selbst die Politiker die Verantwortung für die Urlaubsangler nicht übernehmen, die das Gesetz durchgesetzt haben, dann lassen wir schon erst Recht die Finger davon.


----------



## antonio (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Müsst ihr alles selbst wissen, ihr könnt bei Euch gerne jeden Angeln lassen, wir tun das eben nicht, die Freiheit ist uns glücklicherweise ja gegeben.
> 
> Wir hatten selbst mit geprüften Gastanglern schon so viel Ärger,
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Honeyball (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Wei immer, wenn es um die Sache geht und wie von Dorschgreifer ja schon mehrfach in ähnlichen Diskussionen erlebt, versucht er wieder mal irgendwelche Nebenkriegsschauplätze aufzumachen und lässt ganz bewusst meine ganz konkreten Fragen hinten rüberfallen, vielleicht weil es ja peinlich wäre zuzugeben, dass die Motivation zu der Entscheidung genau da liegt, wo ich sie vermute.

Also hier nochmal zur Erinnerung meine konkreten und immer noch unbeantworteten Fragen von gestern an diejenigen, die dem LSFV-SH nahe stehen und in erster Linie an Dich, Dorschgreifer, und natürlich auch mein konkreter Vorschlag, wie man sachlich und zielführend diese Diskussion hier führen könnte, wenn uns nicht ständig irgendwelche Dinge unsere Meinung betreffend vorgehalten würden, sondern tatsächlich die Bereitschaft zum Dialog von denen, die anders darüber denken, auch vorhanden wäre:


Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber wenn man auch nur den geringsten Ansatz verfolgt,
> 
> das Angeln in Deutschland für möglichst viele Interessierte attraktiv zu machen und damit das Bewusstsein für die Gewässer, die Natur und den Umgang damit in großen Teilen unserer Bevölkerung zu schärfen
> das Angeln als soziale Komponente im Gesamtangebot sinnvoller Freizeitbeschäftigungen zu sehen
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> antonio


 


> also kanns nicht an der prüfung oder nichtprüfung liegen, wenn einer mist baut


 
Da sind die Dinge nur anders geartet, mit Müll liegen lassen und geöffneten Gattern und solche Dinge. Wenn ahnungslose Angler aber gegen normale Gesetze verstoßen, die jeder Angler kennen sollte, dann ist das anders gelagert.





> das ist doch totaler blödsinn



Dann hast Du das sicherlich noch nicht gehabt, bei uns ist das so.




> keiner muß die verantwortung übernehmen, die sind für ihr tun *selbst* verantwortlich


 
Leider nicht, wenn sie das nicht wissen konnten, das z.B. das Fisch XY geschützt ist, oder die MIndestmaße nicht kennt. Sie werden ja im Urlauberfischereischein nicht darauf hingewiesen. Im Erlaubnisschein sind nur abweichende Dinge zum Gesetz geregelt, für alles andere verweisen wir auf die gültigen Gesetze. Und die Verpächter erwarten, dass die Angler das wissen. Also bleibt das am Verein hängen. 

Und wie gesagt, wir lassen es gar nicht erst zum Ärger kommen, was andere machen ist nicht unser Problem, die können an ihren Gewässern Angeln lassen, wen sie wollen. Und genau so sieht das bei uns die Masse der Vereine, wenn nicht sogar alle, das ist also nichts besonderes.


----------



## Honeyball (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Ich denke mal, die letzte Antwort und meine Fragen haben sich überschnitten.
Bist Du bereit, da konkret drauf einzugehen?


----------



## angler1996 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Dorschgreifer
nimm mir's nicht übel, als Du was von Haftung der Vereine geschrieben hast, hatte ich zunächst gedacht- Hui Haftung wofür? und hatte Antonio's Frage schon naja auf den Lippen.
So wie sich das jetzt liest , ist das- wir vemeiden Ärger, indem wir ihn verbieten.
Wenn ein Verein keine Gastangler haben will, muss ich damit leben, aber dann brauchts doch nicht solche Begründungen
Ein kleiner Beilegzettel mit Regeln / Schonmaßen etc. und der bemerkung : Nehmen Sie Ihren Müll mit nach ... 
und benehmen Sie, sind in SH!!!! würde doch reichen.
Aber es ist nunmal das Recht des Vereins zu klären, was er will.

Gruß A.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Hmm...
ich werde mal In Erfahrung bringen wie unser Verein zu dieser "Empfehlung" steht. Kann mir aber auch vorstellen das der größte teil der vereine dieser Empfehlung nachgeht...

Die Preise für Gastkarten werden ohnehin schon viel höher angesetzt, als für im VDSF organisierte Sportfischer...sowas kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen...
Da bleiben die Verbandsgewässer für aussenstehende also sowieso nicht sonderlich attraktiv. Gibt ja noch genug andere Gewässer...


----------



## antonio (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Da sind die Dinge nur anders geartet, mit Müll liegen lassen und geöffneten Gattern und solche Dinge. Wenn ahnungslose Angler aber gegen normale Gesetze verstoßen, die jeder Angler kennen sollte, dann ist das anders gelagert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## kaiszenz (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Wie immer kommts nicht auf eine sinnlose Prüfung an, sondern auf  vernünftige Kontroillen und spürbare Strafen - auch und gerade für die  vielen schwarzen Schafe unter den geprüften Anglern..
Am besten erheben jetzt alle BL die Fischereiabgabe für Angler aus anderen BL. Danach könnte man gegen das Gesetz der tourischeine Beschwerde einlegen (gleichheitsgrundsatz) und diese Urlaubsregelung kippen evtl in den anderen BL auch. Da die Angler nun kein interesse mehr an anderen Bundesländern und deren Angelbedingungen haben kann der jeweilige LV mit hilfe der Tierschutzorganisationen dann das Angeln so einschränken und durch unnötige Regellungen erschweren so das die vorhandenen die lust verlieren oder in absehbarer zt wegsterben da es kaum nennenswerte Aktivitäten gibt die das Angeln einer breiten masse näher bringen entsorgen wir uns auf diese Art und weise selbst.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Es ist so schön, wie das wieder zerrissen wird, war mir aber schon fast klar. Informieren Verbände und Vereine nicht, dann sind die Scheixxe, informieren sie, dann wird deren Information zerissen und schlechtgeredet und unsachlich wiedergegeben. Und da wundert ihr Euch, das noch Informationen an die Öffentlichkeit kommen??? Eigentlich müssten nach Euren Hetzkampangnen alle Vereine und Verbände mauern und alles nur noch ohne Beteiligung der Öffentlichkeit per Post an ihre Mitglieder verteilen, damit ihr hier künstlich blöd gehalten werdet.



Gehen Dir die Argumente aus, oder warum kommst Du hier mit völlig unsachlichen und vollkommen irrelevanten Dingen?

Ich glaube nämlcih nicht, das es bei Dir ein Mangel an lesen oder ein Mangel anverstehen ist, es liegt eindeutig am Wollen.


Der Verband wird vom Gestetzgeber angehört und kann seine Stellungnahme zu Gestezesentwürfen oder, wie jetzt, zu Änderungen der Durchführungsverordnung abgeben und dabei dringliche Forderungen aufstellen.

*Und es wurde gefordert, und zwar ganz offiziell und angeblich mit großer Mehrheit der Angler im Rücken, dass der Touristenschein nicht wie vom Gesetzgeber vorgesehen dreimal, sondern nur einmal im Jahr ausgegeben wird. *

Der Verband und jeder Verein kann für seine gewässer festlegen, das nur Linientreue Angler darin fischen dürfen.
Das ist sein gutes Recht, hab ich schon mehrfach geschrieben. Er kann auch von mir aus alle Vereine aufrufen, das Gleiche zu tun. Muss jeder Verein selbst entscheiden, was er macht.

*Aber es geht ihn über eine Empfehlung hinaus einen Scheixxdreck an, was an Gewässern passiert die ihm nicht gehören.*

*Und er hat seine Gierfinger aus der Gesetzgebung dergestalt rauszuhalten, dass er keine Gesetze zu verhindern sucht, die für Angler eine Erleichterung oder Vereinfachung darstellen. *


Su saudämlich wie die Verbände und deren Sympythisanten denken,  sind die nicht organisierten Angler und Vereine nicht, dass sie nicht für Ihre Gewässer selbst entscheiden können, was gut oder schlecht ist.

Meine Fresse, diese verdammte Sippenwirtschaft, gepaart mit Obrigkeitshörigkeit vieler Deutscher....da könnte ich kotzen ohne Unterlass.

Macht Euren Scheixx bei Euch und in Euren Gewässern, wie ihr meint. Verbrüdert euch mit der Peta und/oder dem Tierschutz, führt illegale Wettfischen durch und nennt sie Hege- oder Traditionsfischen, ist mi5r *******gal.

*Aber lasst endlich die Angler zufrieden. *


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Nur die Ruhe, ich muss ja immer 3 Leuten Antworten und ihr nur einem... :q





> Aber wenn man auch nur den geringsten Ansatz verfolgt,
> 
> das Angeln in Deutschland für möglichst viele Interessierte attraktiv zu machen und damit das Bewusstsein für die Gewässer, die Natur und den Umgang damit in großen Teilen unserer Bevölkerung zu schärfen


 
Steht doch jedem offen, dafür bieten sich die Fischereischeinlehrgänge doch geradezu an und mittlerweile werden doch schon massenhaft Wochennedlehrgänge angeboten, also in 3 Tagen ist das Thema erledigt. Wer ein wirkliches Interesse hat, der hat auch alle Möglichkeiten.






> das Angeln als soziale Komponente im Gesamtangebot sinnvoller Freizeitbeschäftigungen zu sehen


 
sehe ich genau so und überhaupt keine Einschränkung....







> die Natur als ein zu schützendes aber auch zu nutzendes Allgemeingut in das Bewusstsein der Menschen zu erheben


 
Machen wir doch durch die Fischereischeinprüfungen, an denen jeder interessierte teilnehmen kann.



> dafür zu sorgen, dass es immer mehr statt immer weniger Angler in Deutschland gibt,


 
Ich sehe die Zahl der Angler nicht schrumpfen, trotz Eintreffen der geburtenschwachen Jahrgänge steigen die Zahlen der Mitglieder in den Vereinen insgesamt, zumindest in SH.




> dann ist dieses Vorgehen nichts anderes als ein Schlag ins Gesicht


 
Sehe ich auch nicht so, ihr dürft das aber gerne so sehen, da bin ich viel entspannter als ihr.


Und die Masse der Menschen und Angler in Deutschland findet das nicht als Einschränkung.

Und Herr Dr Lemke bestätigte dies sogar am Sonntag, dass er selbst über die 10,-€ Zusatzgebühr für auswertige Angler überhaupt kein Problem ansich darstellt. Alle Angler und interessierte, die bei ihm angerufen haben, die interessierten sich lediglich für die Ausgabestellen und wie sie an die Marken kommen, mit dem Betrag hatte nach seiner Aussage komischerweise keiner Probleme.... Und da ein Onlinebzug geprüft wird, dürfte das auch relativ einfach werden.

Probleme scheinen hier in Deutschland mit allem komischerweise nur 3 - X Leute zu haben......


----------



## Honeyball (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

@kaiszenz: Zwar sarkastisch formuliert aber durchaus nicht verkehrt gesehen. Du fasst die Grundzüge unserer Argumentation gut zusammen.:m


@Dorschgreifer: Immer noch keine Antwort auf meine Fragen!


> Hat man vielleicht sogar in Erwägung gezogen, bestimmte Teile der Verbandsgewässer für den Tourismus zu öffnen???
> Hat man mal darüber nachgedacht, ungeprüften Anglern das Angeln in Begleitung von geprüften Anglern in den Verbandsgewässern zu gestatten, um diese fachkundig (was als Attribut bestimmt nicht durch die Prüfung erworben wird, aber egal) an das Angeln heranzuführen???
> Oder ging es von vornherein nur darum, die Liberalisierungsinitiative der Landesregierung im Keim zu ersticken?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Gehen Dir die Argumente aus, oder warum kommst Du hier mit völlig unsachlichen und vollkommen irrelevanten Dingen?
> 
> Ich glaube nämlcih nicht, das es bei Dir ein Mangel an lesen oder ein Mangel anverstehen ist, es liegt eindeutig am Wollen.
> 
> ...



So isses...


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Steht doch jedem offen, dafür bieten sich die Fischereischeinlehrgänge doch geradezu an und mittlerweile werden doch schon massenhaft Wochennedlehrgänge angeboten, also in 3 Tagen ist das Thema erledigt. Wer ein wirkliches Interesse hat, der hat auch alle Möglichkeiten.



Mein letzets posting für einige Zeit, sonst muss ich mich noch selbst verwarnen.

(Ironiemodus an )
In 3 Tagen hat der anglerische Nobody sämtliche Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße drauf, kann jede heimische Fischart sicher unterscheiden, hat eine gründliche Unterweisung im sachgerechten Töten von Fischen genossen, kennt sich mit Montagen, Schnurstärken und Fangmethoden aus und unterscheidet sich signifikant vom Touristenscheinangler.

(Ironiemodus aus)

Für wie dämlich hältst Du die Angler, dass sie einer solchen ultraflachen Argumentation folgen ?

Kohle abzocken ist das, nix anderes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



kaiszenz schrieb:


> Wie immer kommts nicht auf eine sinnlose Prüfung an, sondern auf  vernünftige Kontroillen und spürbare Strafen - auch und gerade für die  vielen schwarzen Schafe unter den geprüften Anglern..
> Am besten erheben jetzt alle BL die Fischereiabgabe für Angler aus anderen BL. Danach könnte man gegen das Gesetz der tourischeine Beschwerde einlegen (gleichheitsgrundsatz) und diese Urlaubsregelung kippen evtl in den anderen BL auch. Da die Angler nun kein interesse mehr an anderen Bundesländern und deren Angelbedingungen haben kann der jeweilige LV mit hilfe der Tierschutzorganisationen dann das Angeln so einschränken und durch unnötige Regellungen erschweren so das die vorhandenen die lust verlieren oder in absehbarer zt wegsterben da es kaum nennenswerte Aktivitäten gibt die das Angeln einer breiten masse näher bringen entsorgen wir uns auf diese Art und weise selbst.


Das begreifen viele - nur die Verbandsfunktionäre eben leider nicht..

Nicht umsonst:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html



> Es gibt drei Dinge, die sich nicht vereinen lassen:
> 
> Intelligenz, Anständigkeit und Verbandsfunktionär
> 
> ...


----------



## Fr33 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

ich habe mir erspart alles zu lesen ..... aber gerne will ich ein Zitat aus diesem Thread aufgreifen: "a schafft mal eine Landesregierung eine absolut anglerfreundliche Regelung für die Vielzahl der am Angeln interessierten Menschen in Deutschland und ermöglicht diesen, während ihres Urlaubs in Schleswig-Holstein nach Zahlung einer kleinen Abgabe in Schleswig-Holstein zu angeln, *also fast so traumhafte Möglichkeiten für Urlauber wie z.B. in ganz Skandinavien*."

Du willst doch nicht Deutschland hinsichtlich der Gewässermöglichkeiten und Bevölkerungsdichte etc. mit Skandinavischen Verhältnissen auf eine Ebene stellen?!

Ich war bereits in Schweden etc. und dort herrscht ein ganz anderes Verhältnis von Wasserfläche zu Anglern als in D. Man sollte die Fischereioprüfung etc. refomieren und neuen Gegebenheiten etc. anpassen - aber nicht vollständig abschaffen.

So doof es klingt, es ist auch hier eine Art Marktwirschaft vorhanden. Die Gewässer in D werden nicht mehr, also muss es Wege geben um Hobbys zu strukturieren.

Motorradfahren machen auch Millionen, und auch da muss man einen extra Schein machen. Es geht einfach nicht ohne, wie von allen gewünscht. Zudem gehts hier immernoch um die Kreatur Fisch.... und wenn jmd mit einem Touristenschein nicht 3 Fischarten unterscheiden kann wirds einfach eng mit der pro Argumentation.....

Vom Touristenschein halte ich daher nicht viel - aber man müsse z.B. Sonderregelungen geben, dass auch interessierte Freunde von Anglern mit Schein mal mit dem selben unter Erwerb einer Tageskarte zeitlich Limitiert mitangeln dürfen.... so bekommt man nach und nach ernsthafte Angler nachgezogen, die dann dass Vereinssterben etc. aushebeln würden....


----------



## schmierlappen (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

".....bbllüüühhhhhh immm glaaannzzeeee ddiieessessssss gglllüüühhhüüücckkeess bllüüüüüüüüüüüüüüühhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeee deutsches vvaaattteerrrrlllaaaaaaaaaand....."


typisch deutsch!!! alles immer komplizierter....


----------



## Honeyball (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Warst Du schon mal in Dänemark?

Wo hinkt der Vergleich zwischen Schleswig-Holstein, Brandenburg, und Meck-Pomm auf der einen und Dänemark auf der anderen Seite?

Natürlich soll jeder, der angelt einen Schein dafür bezahlt haben und mit sich führen müssen. Und natürlich soll jeder, der beim Angeln gegen Gesetze oder Verordnungen verstößt, dazu verdonnert werden, diesen Schein abgeben zu müssen und bei schweren Vergehen auch eine Sperre bekommen.
Aber dazu bedarf es vernünftiger und gezielter Kontrollen. Und dass es davon zuwenig gibt, da sind sich doch eigentlich alle hier einig, bzw. hat sich da keiner hier bisher anders geäußert.

Und nochwas: Dass Vereine weiterhin Kurse anbieten und dabei sogar noch ungeprüfte Angler und vor allem Kinder und Jugendliche an ihren Gewässern oder an Verbandsgewässern angeln lassen dürften, würde sowohl das Nachwuchsproblem als auch die Kompensation für entgehende Gebühren für Kurse zur Prüfungsvorbereitung lösen.
Anleitung, Schulung, Hilfestellung, Unterstützung JA
Prüfung NEIN
Das wäre der sinnvolle Weg.
Aber wie schon gesagt: Oberstes Ziel aller Verbände scheint der Kampf gegen unorganisierte Angler zu sein und nicht die Förderung des Angelns in Deutschland!



> Vom Touristenschein halte ich daher nicht viel - aber man müsse z.B. Sonderregelungen geben, dass auch interessierte Freunde von Anglern mit Schein mal mit dem selben unter Erwerb einer Tageskarte zeitlich Limitiert mitangeln dürfen.... so bekommt man nach und nach ernsthafte Angler nachgezogen, die dann dass Vereinssterben etc. aushebeln würden....


Genau!!! Und/Oder z.B. sowas!!!!

Oder Kinder/Jugendliche in Begleitung eines zum Angeln legitimierten Elternteils/Jugendwartes/Großvaters.

Es gibt soviele gute Ideen, die im Keim erstickt werden, und zwar nicht von der Politik und Gesetzgebung sondern direkt oder durch Initiative von *Angler*verbänden!!!


----------



## Zoddl (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Beilegzettel mit Regeln / Schonmaßen etc. und der bemerkung : Nehmen Sie Ihren Müll mit nach ...
> und benehmen Sie, sind in SH!!!! würde doch reichen.
> Aber es ist nunmal das Recht des Vereins zu klären, was er will.
> Gruß A.


Funktioniert in der Theorie tatsächlich! 
Nur eben nicht in der Praxis, wie man selbst jetzt sehen kann. Trotz Hinweisschild, trotz Papierkorb... muss man zwar oft erneuern, gerade biegen, wieder anmontieren... ach eigentlich kann man die mancherorts auch weglassen. Haben eh keinen Effekt.

Bei uns standen ebenfalls die Grundstückseigentümer vor der Türe, oder haben mit stinkesaurer Laune uns per Anruf über das erneute Müllproblem informiert. Zur Hauptangelzeit gab es in diesen 1 1/2 Jahren *pro Woche* 3 bis 4 Müllberäumungen von je 2 bis 3 Vereinsmitgliedern. Hat trotzdem nicht gereicht.
Mittlerweile ist dieser spezielle Abschnitt als Schonstrecke deklariert. 
Warum? 
War halt die nicht verhandelbare Bedingung um die Pacht für das Gewässer verlängert zu bekommen. Vielen Dank dafür nochmal allen Beteiligten! 

So viel zur Theorie!


----------



## Honeyball (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Und, Zoddl?
Waren das alles immer ungeprüfte Angler???


Oder war es vielmehr so, dass dieses Problem von geprüften Jahresfischereinscheinbesitzern ausgelöst wurde, die leider nicht kontrolliert und deshalb auch nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen werden konnten???


----------



## kaiszenz (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

@ zoddl
Wie immer kommts nicht auf eine sinnlose Prüfung an, sondern auf  vernünftige Kontroillen und spürbare Strafen - auch und gerade für die  vielen schwarzen Schafe unter den geprüften Anglern..


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



> Aber wie schon gesagt: Oberstes Ziel aller Verbände scheint der Kampf gegen unorganisierte Angler zu sein und nicht die Förderung des Angelns in Deutschland!


Das ist der schlichte Punkt, um dens diesen Anglerfeinden in den Verbänden geht - und nix anderes..


----------



## kaiszenz (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

@ zoddl 
Ihr wart mit bis zu 12 personen an den betreffendem Gewässer zum aufräumen ob es da wohl so ausgesehen hätte wenn die Hälfte von euch vorher zum Gucken ,Hilfestellung oder Kontrolieren da gewesen wäre??


----------



## Zoddl (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und, Zoddl?
> Waren das alles immer ungeprüfte Angler???
> 
> Oder war es vielmehr so, dass dieses Problem von geprüften Jahresfischereinscheinbesitzern ausgelöst wurde, die leider nicht kontrolliert und deshalb auch nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen werden konnten???


Sorry, war eigentlich als Antwort auf 996 gedacht, der nicht glauben wollte/konnte, dass auch mal der Grundstückseigentümer/-anlieger am Vereinsheim klopft.

Aber:
Es waren in der Tat geprüfte Angler. Gastangler vorurteilsmässigerweise natürlich!
Hätte sich ein Vereinsangler nen derartiges Fehlverhalten geleistet, wie es sich derzeit dort eingespielt hatte, wäre er wohl nicht glücklich geworden. 

Fehlende Kontrolle? Natürlich! Die faulen Säcke waren tagsüber arbeiten bzw auf Montage. Abends erst sind se dann mal dort hingedackelt, da lag der Müll aber schon da. Der gehörte aber niemand der Anwesenden. Hat auch niemand gesehen, wer das dort hingeworfen hat. War ja schon dunkel.

War eine sehr lustige Zeit damals mit viel Gebrüll, das ein oder andere kleine Handgemenge war auch dabei. Anzeigen gabs auch, aber da kam nie etwas handfestes bei raus. 


Kernproblem an der ganzen Sache, und das hast du ja geschrieben, sind die Kontrollen! 
Kontrolleur ist aber weiterhin kein Beruf (soll er auch gar nicht werden), sondern jemand der bereit ist, seine Freizeit zu opfern und jede Menge Sprit im Jahr zu verbraten. Und das ganze für die Einsicht, dass jede angezeigte (also grobe) Missetat, noch mehr Zeit erfordert und am Ende selten irgendetwas bei rauskommt.
Also Freizeit verprasst, Kohle verprasst, Erfahrung gewonnen und trotzdem fordert man noch mehr Kontrollen. Hat wohl kaum einer Bock drauf, wenn es so bleibt! 


@kaisenz
Das waren keine schwarzen Schafe, sondern ganz einfach Vollpfosten. 
Nicht 12 Leute, wir waren 2-3 Leute etwa 4 mal pro Woche. Erst wurde gebeten den umliegenden Müll zu sammeln, dann wurde aufgefordert den umliegenden Müll zu sammeln, dann wurde diskutiert, dann wurde heftig diskutiert und... evtl nen Kontrolleur hinzugezogen.
Manche Angler haben geholfen, andere standen grinsend daneben oder kannten sogar lustige Sprüche. 

Man muss dazu aber sagen, dass war eher ein "saisonales Problem".


----------



## LOCHI (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Moin,
also von dem Lehrgang plus Prüfung wird auf jeden fall keiner dümmer! Es hat Jahrzehte funktioniert und warum jetzt abschaffen? Niemals!!! Ich les immer das es um die 5Milionen interessierter Angler gibt, die gab es früher auch schon und jeder einzelne hat die möglichkeit den Schein zu machen!
Es ist ja nicht wie bei der Jagdprüfung wo man tausende an Euros hinlegen muß und wer die paar Kröten für nen Fischereischein nicht hat muß eben sparen! Derjenige hat auch kein Geld um ne Rute zu kaufen!
Bin heil froh das hierdurch nichts geändert wird, egal was für Argumente kommen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Mir passt das ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass immer um das Kernproblem drumrum geschrieben wird.

Lasst uns doch auf den Kern der Sache konzentrieren.

Fakt ist:

Jeder Verband/Verein hat das Recht, keine Erlaubnisscheine an nicht geprüfte Angler auszugeben. Alleine damit hat sich die Ganze Diskussion diesbezüglich mit Fischfrevlern, Schonzeitvergehen und Artenverwechslung tralala doch schon argumentativ erledigt. 

Daraus folgt unabdingbar die Frage:

*Warum zum Teufel nimmt der Verband Einfluß auf die Gesetzgebung, dass der Touristenschein zunächst für SH-ler nicht ausgestellt werden darf, und als man damit gescheitert ist, dass der Touristenschein nur einmal, statt wie vom Gesetzgeber vorgeschlagen, dreimal pro Jahr ausgestellt werden darf?*

Genau diese Frage ist diskussionswürdig und wichtig, denn da fordert der Verband Beschneidungen von durch den Gesetzgeber vorgesehenen Rechten für Angler, die nicht Mitglied im Verband sind und für Gewässer, über die er nicht zu entscheiden hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



> denn da fordert der Verband Beschneidungen von durch den Gesetzgeber vorgesehenen Rechten für Angler, die nicht Mitglied im Verband sind und für Gewässer, über die er nicht zu entscheiden hat.


Und warum?

Weils diesen Leuten in diesem Verband  weder ums Angeln, Angler noch Waidgerechtigkeit, Natur- oder sonstigen Schutz geht - das ist alles nur heuchlerisch vorgeschoben...

Nur um die Kohle gehts und darum, möglichst nur organisierten Anglern das Angeln überhaupt zu emöglichen...

Es ist eine Schande.....

Das sind die Totengräber des Angelns in Deutschland..


----------



## antonio (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Moin,
> also von dem Lehrgang plus Prüfung wird auf jeden fall keiner dümmer! Es hat Jahrzehte funktioniert
> 
> sieht man an den problemen wie gut oder schlecht es funktioniert.
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Funktioniert in der Theorie tatsächlich!
> Nur eben nicht in der Praxis, wie man selbst jetzt sehen kann. Trotz Hinweisschild, trotz Papierkorb... muss man zwar oft erneuern, gerade biegen, wieder anmontieren... ach eigentlich kann man die mancherorts auch weglassen. Haben eh keinen Effekt.
> 
> jo is klar kein effekt wegen mangelnder kontrollen
> ...



antonio


----------



## Honeyball (23. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Kernproblem an der ganzen Sache, und das hast du ja geschrieben, sind die Kontrollen!
> Kontrolleur ist aber weiterhin kein Beruf (soll er auch gar nicht werden), sondern jemand der bereit ist, seine Freizeit zu opfern und jede Menge Sprit im Jahr zu verbraten. Und das ganze für die Einsicht, dass jede angezeigte (also grobe) Missetat, noch mehr Zeit erfordert und am Ende selten irgendetwas bei rauskommt.
> Also Freizeit verprasst, Kohle verprasst, Erfahrung gewonnen und trotzdem fordert man noch mehr Kontrollen. Hat wohl kaum einer Bock drauf, wenn es so bleibt!



Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu!
Und gemau da könnten und sollten die Ressourcen hin, die sich jetzt mit dem Prüfungskram aufhalten. Ich wette, die überwiegende Mehrheit der Angler würde sogar deutlich höhere Abgaben befürworten, wenn diese für den Einsatz professioneller Kontrolleure verwendet würden.

Das jetzt dies vorwiegend an den Vereinen und Freiwilligen hängen bleibt, die sich nicht selten in Gefahr begeben, wenn sie Kontrollen durchführen, ist doch kein tragbarer Zustand. Aber keiner kümmert sich um Besserung, weder die Betroffenen selbst, die verständlicherweise resignieren, noch hört man davon, dass auf Verbandstagungen in den Landesverbänden irgendwelche Änderungen in dieser Richtung angestrebt werden.

Es gibt soviel Gutes, was ein Verband  tun könnte....|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



> Es gibt soviel Gutes, was ein Verband tun könnte....


Wenn er sich auf die Gewässerbewirtschaftung konzentrieren würde statt sich immer wieder in Belange der Angler einzumischen, ja.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich finde die Maßnahme mit der Forderung nach der Sportfischerprüfung absolut richtig! Wenn ich Gewässereigentümer oder Pächter wäre, würde ich das auch auch verlangen.
> 
> Das im Lehrgang zuwenig Praxis bzw. zuviel "das falsche" gelehrt wird, wissen wir alle - *vllt. sollte man sich darüber mal aufregen* und es anprangern.
> 
> ...





asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Das "Warum" ist schon im Rundschreiben  klar ausgedrückt - Vorraussetzung ist allerdings das vorher im Lehrgang  das richtige gelehrt wird.
> 
> Und wenn ich Eigentümer eines Gewässers bin, kann ich Bedingungen  stellen, das ist mein Recht! Entweder man findet sich damit ab und  akzeptiert das oder eben nicht und bleibt weg. Fertig ist die Laube.
> Es wäre MEIN Eigentum und ich alleine kann und darf bestimmen wer daran fischt.
> ...





Honeyball schrieb:


> Lass Dir das nochmal genau durch den Kopf  gehen, was Du da behauptest. Vielleicht fällt Dir dann selbst auf, dass  diese Argumentation nicht haltbar sein kann.
> Nur ein Tipp: Ich hab meine Prüfung 1976 abgelegt:m
> Was an unseren Gewässern los ist (Vermüllung etc.) erfolgt durch *geprüfte* Angler.
> Und wenn Du auf Schwarzangler egal welcher Herkunft und egal mit welchem  Benehmen anspielst, zeigt die Realität, dass es diese trotz oder gerade  wegen des Prüfungszwangs gibt!




@>Dorschgreifer: Danke für deine Klarstellung auf Seite 42 zu meinem Beiträgen auf der Seite 41.

Vllt. sollten einige hier die Beiträge der Kritiker ihrer Argumentation genauso kritsch durchlesen wie die Schriftstücke der verbände, danach mal durchatmen und dann antworten.


Nun nochmal, damit es auch ALLE verstehen: Wenn ein Gewässereigentümer Bestimmungen erlässt ist das sein Recht! Darüber kann man diskutieren - müßte es aber eigentlich nicht, zumindestens nicht in dem Ton wie er hier teilweise stattfindet.

Nur um es mal in Erinnerung zu rufen: der Verband hat eine Empfehlung  ausgesprochen - ob und wie die befolgt wird, weiß noch keiner. Und wie es der Name schon sagt ("verbandsgewässer") - Der Verband ist der Eigentümer bzw. Pächter... Er hat somit Hausrecht. 

Genauso wie man über die Zustände am Wasser und den/die Verursacher diskutieren *MUSS*, sonst geht das immer weiter.
Außerdem herrscht jetzt schon an vielen Gewässerstrecken eine Art Narrenfreiheit. Das man diese nicht über einen Kamm scheren kann und das es überall schwarze Schaafe gibt, ist uns allen auch klar.
Ich kann direkt aus dem Raum Koblenz einige Stellen nennen, die seit ewigen Zeiten befischt wurden und erst in den letzten Jahren für Angler gesperrt wurden bzw. in nächster Zeit gesperrt werden.
Gerade wegen diesen bestimmten "schwarzen Schaafen".

Warum macht ihr nicht im gleichen Maß wie gegen die Verbände Front gegen 

- Politiker oder Ämter, die absolut anglerfeindliche Gesetze erlassen?

-die vielen unnützen Fragen in dem Lehrgang zur Fischreiprüfung und fordert laut, deutlich und öffentlich in den Medien (nicht nur im AB) eine Änderung?

Warum werden die strengen Bestimmungen in NL, F, N oder sonst wo im Ausland akzeptiert, nur hier nicht? Liegt wohl daran das es dort für Überschreitungen der Regeln strenge Strafen gibt, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Wer ist für den Strafenkatalog zuständig?? Die Politiker, nicht die Verbände...

Und genau wie man nicht alle Angler über einen Kamm scheren darf, sollte man das auch nicht mit den Verbänden machen!!

Auf Bundesebene läuft da ganz gewaltig was schief - ich habe aber, zumindestens auf Kreisebene, noch nie Probleme gehabt und bisher immer die volle Unterstützung gehabt. Und das nicht nur vom Verband, sondern auch von Behörden.

*Und wenn ihr doch so Sprach- und Wortgewaltig seid: Ihr seid doch bestimmt im Vorstand eines Vereins und versucht von unten herraus im kleinen etwas zu verändern, oder sehe ich das falsch?
*Denn das wäre meiner Meinung nach der richtige Weg! Und nicht immer direkt die dicke Keule auspacken und verbale Rundschläge (u.a. gegen "andersdenkende") verpassen.
Die Zeit, die man hier nutzt um hier seitenweise Beiträge gegen alle Verbände zu verfassen, könnte man im Vorstand eines Angelvereins nutzen um weiter in die Kreisebende vorzustoßen um was zu verändern - das wäre meiner Meinung nach wesentlich sinnvoller!*

Nur das es niemand falsch versteht:* ich stehe voll und ganz auf euerer Argumentationsseite, wenn es um die Zustände um den Bundesvorstand geht - wie aber auch da teilweise mit Kritikern umgesprungen wird, finde ich nicht richtig - und hier geschiet das gleiche.
*
Ach so... ICH tue etwas in einem Vereinsvorstand: ich bin Jugendwart. Was haben die Kritiker der Verbände denn für Posten in einem Angelverein inne?

*


----------



## antonio (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> @>Dorschgreifer: Danke für deine Klarstellung auf Seite 42 zu meinem Beiträgen auf der Seite 41.
> 
> Vllt. sollten einige hier die Beiträge der Kritiker ihrer Argumentation genauso kritsch durchlesen wie die Schriftstücke der verbände, danach mal durchatmen und dann antworten.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Ich habe mir nicht alle 9 Seiten Diskussion genau durchgelesen, aber das, was ich gelesen habe, ist teilweise schon heftig. 

Unfassbar, mit welcher Polemik hier -vor allem von Seiten der Angelpraxis-Kollegen- argumentiert wird. Das hat nichtmal Stammtisch-Niveau. Nicht mal Bild-Niveau.

Am besten finde ich Statistiken, wie "9 von 10 geprüften Anglern können Lachs nicht von Forelle unterscheiden". Das kommt aus der gleichen, absolut verlässlichen Statistik-Sammlung wie "9 von 10 Angelpraxis-Mitarbeitern haben keinen Schulabschluss" oder "9 von 10 Hartz 4-Empfängern wollen gar nicht arbeiten". 
Dann wird kritisiert, dass diese Unkenntnis gefährdeten Fischarten den Garaus macht, aber gleichzeitig gefordert, noch viel mehr Deppen, die nun überhaupt keine Ahnung haben, an die Gewässer zu lassen, das muss diese Fische ja regelrecht retten! 

Hier wird für eine Gruppe von "Angelinteressierten" (angeblich 5 Mio) Partei ergriffen, die ich schon oft auf Kuttern (Mekrele oder Dorsch) kennengelernt habe: Besoffen, die gefangenen Fische nicht töten, sondern totzappeln lassen, untermaßige Fische mitnehmen (fürn Hund!), oder mein Highlight: Ich versuch mal, ob ich den Fisch ausnehmen kann, ohne ihn aufzuschneiden, nur durch Rauspressen der Gedärme. Hat nicht geklappt, Fisch kaputt, ab über Bord! Sorry, diese Leute WILL ich nicht an meinen Gewässern haben. Auch nicht an deinen oder euren! 
Über die Hinterlassenschaften, die zertifizierte "Gelegenheitsangler" an den Gewässern hinterlassen (stört die ja nicht, die kommen ja nur einmal im Jahr, aufräumen tun das dann immer die gleichen, die sich im Verein engagieren, also die "Funktionäre!"...) will ich gar nicht erst reden...

_(Ich bin übrigens auch total an Hirnchirurgie interessiert, aber durch schwachsinnige Regeln werde ich an der Ausübung meiner Passion gehindert! Frechheit. Da langt doch wohl ein Flugblatt, das alles erklärt. Und Auto-Führerscheine und Jagdscheine sind auch überflüssig! Welcher Funktionär hat sich das nur wieder ausgedacht!)_

Hier wird ein Jugendwart als Funktionär "beschimpft", den es auf allen Ebenen zu bekämpfen gilt, weil Funktionäre alle schlecht sind. Na, kein Wunder, dass es immer schwerer wird, Ehrenamtliche zu finden, die sich mit vollem Einsatz ohne Gegenleistung einer GUTEN SACHE!!!! widmen.
(_Nach der Definition vom Kollegen, müsste auch die Putzfrau, die das Vereinsheim reinigt, eine "Funktionärin" sein, schließlich erfüllt sie im Verein eine Funktion.)_
Habe ich denn richtig verstanden, dass alles, was von "Funktionären" stammt, falsch ist? _Mal 'n Test: Ein Funktionär hat einst gesagt, der Ball sei rund und ein Spiel dauere 90 Minuten! Ha, jetzt bin ich aber mal auf den Proteststurm gespannt._

Hier wird über Skandinavien fabuliert, wo ja völlig unreglementiert des Anlers Milch Milch und Honig fließen und in Brandenburg klappe so etwas Ähnliches ja auch.
Was fürn Argument!! In China scheint der Kommunismus gut zu klappen, _die kaufen uns gerade auf, also ran damit!_
Wir haben nicht mal ein Zehntel der Küstenlinien, Fjorde, Flüsse etc, die Skandinavien hat, beim xfachen an Bevölkerung. Selbst wenn die skandinavischen Länder das reglementieren _wollten_, hätten sie einfach KEINE Chance, das auch zu überprüfen. Alle 80 km findet man mal nen Angler, welche Spezialeinsatztruppe soll das denn leisten, hier auch nur stichprobenartig zu kontrollieren??? Das sind die berühmten Äpfel und Birnen!
_(Wobei: ich finde es schon seltsam, die Angler mit Mindesmaßen und waidgerechtem Töten zu "nerven", wenn die Berufsfischer die Fische zu Tausenden an Land ziehen, ungetötet und unabhängig ihrer Größe...)_

Meine Herren!

Mir geht es eigentlich hier nicht um die Sache, um die man diskutieren kann, keine Frage. Mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Argumentation, die hier geführt wird, darum habe ich den pseudopopulistischen "Argumenten" mit gleicher Polemik geantwortet. 

_Nichtsdestotrotz hier meine Meinung (ist glaube schon durchgekommen): ICH finde es gut, dass ich meinen Angelschein im Alter von 12 Jahren gemacht habe, nachdem ich schon mein halbes Leben als "Angler" verbracht hatte. Ich finde es gut, dass mir ein Gewissen zur Gewässepflege und Fischschonung mit auf den Weg gegeben wurde. Ich finde es gut, dass der Verband diese Empfehlung gegeben hat!_

PS: Wer hat denn eigentlich ein echtes Interesse, die 5 Mio. "Interessierten" zu Anglern zu machen?
Angelfachgeschäfte, die Tourismus-Industrie und -huch- (online-) Angelzeitschriften!! Was n Potential, 5 Millionen Leser. Jetzt ist mir klar, warum hier so gepoltert wird.


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Hi,

was ist daran anglerfeindlich ? Angler ist nur derm, der auch nen Schein und eine Prüfung hat. Alle anderen sind Leute die mal fischen gehen. 
Als Gewässserpächter hätte ich genau so gehandelt wie der Landesverband.
Hauptgrund ist hierbei aber die Gleichbehandlung. Warum sollen es "Urlauber" (auch Einheimische bekommen den Tourischein) leichter haben zu angeln als die geprüften Angler ?

Entweder man schafft die Prüfungabm, oder man läßt eben nur geprüfte angeln. Gleiches Recht für alle.

Lg Anderl


----------



## ernie1973 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Leider kollidiert dieses Thema zwangsläufig wieder mit der "pro- contra-Angelprüfungsdiskussion" - meine Meinung dazu habe ich schon mehrfach niedergelegt, weswegen ich mich kurzfasse:

Rege mich aber auch nicht über den Verband auf, weil ich die Forderung PERSÖNLICH garnicht schlecht finde - klar, dass der Verband nur die Kohle im Auge hat - ich hingegen finde diese "Limitierungsfunktion" der Prüfungspflicht GUT, egal, was den Verband da nun antreibt - ich bin aus anderen Gründen DAFÜR! 

Der Schein ist leicht (und auch rel. günstig) zu bekommen, wenn es einem Menschen halbwegs ernst ist, mit der Angelei! 

Warum regt man sich so über die F-schein-Pflicht auf?

Ich sehe sie als "Ernsthaftigkeitsschwelle", die KEINE wirkliche Hürde darstellt!

Wer meint, aus einer Laune raus "mal eben" angeln zu wollen, der kann auch an einen Forellenpuff gehen, wo zum großen Teil weder kontrolliert noch nachgefragt wird, obwohl es dort auch die Scheinpflicht in den meisten BL auch gibt!

Niemand wird ein besserer Mensch oder Angler durch die Prüfung - aber so einige Grundkenntnisse schaden auch sicher NICHT!

Als geprüfter Angler finde ich die "Limitierungsfunktion" der Scheinpflicht auch ganz gut - und wer´s ernst meint mit dem Hobby, der soll eben diese Prüfung ablegen, die nicht schwer ist und auch nicht teuer - angesichts der Summen, die für Equipment etc. anfallen ist der Betrag geradezu lächerlich!

Zudem sollte man nicht vergessen, dass *auch mit Schein* vielerorts weiter limitiert wird, weil z.B. mein Verein Mitglieder nur über eine Warteliste aufnimmt, wenn mal jemand stirbt oder austritt rückt halt´ einer nach - da hilft einem auch kein Schein, um bevorzugt zu werden, sondern er ist Mindestvoraussetzung für die Aufnahme - also eine SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICHKEIT!!!

Da Vereine privatrechtlich organisiert sind, *könnten* gewässerbewirtschaftende Vereine die Fischereischeinpflicht übrigens weiterhin REIN privatrechtlich in ihren Satzungen verlangen - was ich sehr sympathisch fände, WENN die öffentlich-rechtliche Fischereischeinpflicht irgendwann mal entfallen sollte!

Denkbar wäre sogar eine "vereinseigene Aufnahmeprüfung" zur Sicherstellung eines "Mindest-Know-How´s".....aber *noch* muss man über solche rechtlichen Methoden ja nicht nachdenken...

--> das will nur niemand wahrhaben - aber auch dadurch könnte man den Zugang zu Vereinsgewässern weiterhin auf "geprüfte" Angler limitieren und die ungeprüften an finanziell ereichbare Tages- oder Jahreskartengewässer oder ans Meer und ins benachbarte Ausland verbannen...!



*Das die Prüfung in ihrer jetzigen Form ein Witz ist*, dass bestreite ich nicht - gerade im praktischen Teil würde ich mir einige Verbesserungen wünschen, die sie aber noch umfangreicher & evtl. kostspieliger machen würden - aber dann zetern die Gegner ja gleich wieder los....klar ist die Prüfung zu "lasch" und bringt keine "tolleren" Angler hervor - aber das ist eher ein Argument, die Prüfung zu verbessern, als sie abzuschaffen!



Den Rest meiner Meinung kann man in den entsprechenden Trööts nachlesen - und da ich die Prüfung seit dem Kindesalter habe, soll sie auch ruhig jeder weiterhin machen müssen, der das mit der Angelei halbwegs ernst meint - wer´s nämlich ernst meint, der mault nicht lange rum, sondern macht sie "mal eben"...!

E.


----------



## WK1956 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Hallo Ernie,

super Beitrag, dem kann ich mich nur voll und ganz anschließen!

Gruß Werner


----------



## LOCHI (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

@erni1973
Deinen letzten Post gibt es rein garnichts hinzu zu fügen!
Und auch wenn die Scheinpflicht mal weg fallen sollte werden die Großen interessanten Gewässer nur für diejenigen welche erreichbar sein die auch nen Schein haben! Das ist ein beruhigender Gedanke für den ich mich auch einsetzen werde! 
...Lochi


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Ernie: |good:


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Vllt. sollten einige hier die Beiträge der Kritiker ihrer Argumentation genauso kritsch durchlesen wie die Schriftstücke der verbände, danach mal durchatmen und dann antworten.
> 
> Ja Jens. Vielleicht solltest Du die Beiträge der von Dir hier kritisierten auch mal richtig durchlesen, denn..
> 
> ...



_Zitat: Wer ist für den Strafenkatalog zuständig?? Die Politiker, nicht die Verbände..._


In welcher Partei bist Du aktives Mitglied, dass Du denen vorwirfst, einen zu laschen Strafenkatalog erstellt zu haben.



Jens, Du hast meine Frage immer noch nicht benatwortet, warum man Regeln in ein Gesetz schreiben muss, die jeder Fischereirechtinhaber ganz einfach für seine Gewässer erlassen kann, wenn er das möchte.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Zudem sollte man nicht vergessen, dass *auch mit Schein* vielerorts weiter limitiert wird, weil z.B. mein Verein Mitglieder nur über eine Warteliste aufnimmt, wenn mal jemand stirbt oder austritt rückt halt´ einer nach - da hilft einem auch kein Schein, um bevorzugt zu werden, sondern er ist Mindestvoraussetzung für die Aufnahme - also eine SELBSTVERSTÄNDLICHKEIT!!!
> 
> Da Vereine privatrechtlich organisiert sind, *könnten* gewässerbewirtschaftende Vereine die Fischereischeinpflicht übrigens weiterhin REIN privatrechtlich in ihren Satzungen verlangen - was ich sehr sympathisch fände, WENN die öffentlich-rechtliche Fischereischeinpflicht irgendwann mal entfallen sollte!
> 
> ...




Das sind genau die Argumente, die *gegen* die Prüfung und *für* den Touristenschein sprechen. 

Es sind keine Argumente für gesetzliche Restriktionen, die die Freiheit einschränken wie ich als Eigentüner eines Fischereirechtes mit meinem Besitz umzugehen habe. 

Und @ Lochi.

Niemand fordert die Abschaffung des Fischereischeins. Es geht um die Prüfung !!!!


----------



## LOCHI (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das sind genau die Argumente, die *gegen* die Prüfung und *für* den Touristenschein sprechen.
> 
> Es sind keine Argumente für gesetzliche Restriktionen, die die Freiheit einschränken wie ich als Eigentüner eines Fischereirechtes mit meinem Besitz umzugehen habe.
> 
> ...




Schon klar wollte Scheinpflicht schreiben!
Aber erklär mir mal wozu noch einer nen Schein braucht wenn es dafür keine Prüfung mehr gibt???
Am ende geht es ja nicht um nen Tourischein sondern den gesamten wegfall der Prüfung und eben dann braucht keine Sau mehr nen Schein!


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Schon klar wollte Scheinpflicht schreiben!
> Aber erklär mir mal wozu noch einer nen Schein braucht wenn es dafür keine Prüfung mehr gibt???
> Am ende geht es ja nicht um nen Tourischein sondern den gesamten wegfall der Prüfung und eben dann braucht keine Sau mehr nen Schein!




Kann ich Dir gerne erklären.

Zum einen wird über den Fischereischein die Fischereiabgabe gezahlt.

Zum anderen muss es natürlich eine Möglichkeit geben, Menschen die in grober Weise gegen das Fischereigesetz verstoßen, für eine Zeit oder auf Dauer von der Angelfischerei auszuschließen. Das geht aber nur mit personifiziertem Fischereischein, denn dann kann die Behörde, ähnlich wie beim Führerschein, einen Sperrvermerk in die Datenbank einpflegen. 

Ohne Schein keine Erlaubniskarte. So wie es bis in die 80er in ganz Deutschland üblich war. Dafür braucht es eben keine Prüfung. 

Nebenbei hätte sich damit auch das ganze Brimborium um den Touristenschein erledigt. Gleichzeitig würde auch eine Hürde gegen spontane Partyangler aufgebaut, denn um den Schein zu bekommen muss zuvor der Gang zur Behörde mit Lichtbild erfolgen. Das geht am Samstagabend mit vollgesoffenem Kopp nicht.

Weiter würde man damit die Zahl der Schwarzangler drastisch senken. Denn ein Großteil der Schwarzangler sind welche, weil sie ohne Fischereischein keine Erlaubnis bekommen und ohne Prüfung - aus welchen Gründen auch immer sie diese nicht ablegen können oder wollen - keinen Fischereischein. 

Die Prüfung ist ganz einfach eine zusätzliche Hürde ohne nachhaltigen Mehrwert und beinhaltet insgesamt mehr Nachteile, als dass sie das Verhalten der Menschen am Wasser lenken könnte. 

Und, um das nochmal ganz deutlich zu sagen, jeder Fischereirechtinhaber kann selbst entscheiden, wen er an seinen Gewässern angeln lässt. Dazu braucht es keine gesetzliche Vorgabe.


----------



## LOCHI (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir gerne erklären.
> 
> Zum einen wird über den Fischereischein die Fischereiabgabe gezahlt.
> 
> ...



Dazu werden sie ja nun gezwungen durch den Tourischein oder beim eventuelligen wegfall der Prüfung! Würden wir nicht für den Tourischen kämpfen dann hätten wir jetzt diesem Thread nicht!!!


----------



## antonio (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

"Bei uns war das nicht so, da war Lehrgang plus Prüfung auch in den 80igern angesagt!"

das halt ich fürn gerücht

antonio


----------



## LOCHI (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> "Bei uns war das nicht so, da war Lehrgang plus Prüfung auch in den 80igern angesagt!"
> 
> das halt ich fürn gerücht
> 
> antonio



Ich habe meinen Jugenfischereischein 1985/86 mit meinen Kumpel abgelegt! Mit pflichtstunden Theorie und Praxis!


----------



## antonio (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

wo war denn das?

antonio


----------



## LOCHI (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

In den Räumlichkeiten der heutigen GKT in 98743 Gräfenthal. Thüringen


----------



## antonio (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

das waren ja noch ddr-zeiten, nur gab es dort keine fischereischein- oder prüfungspflicht wie heute, also hast du das freiwillig gemacht.
mit 5 jahren, respekt.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Zitat Lochi:


> "Bei uns war das nicht so, da war Lehrgang plus Prüfung auch in den 80igern angesagt!"


 
Bei uns war das auch so. Als ich 1982 in meinen verein eingetreten bin stand schon im Aufnahmeantrag (dafür musste man unterschreiben) drin, dass man innerhalb eines Kalenderjahres nach dem Eintritt, die Sportfischerprüfung ablegen muss.

Selbst um Kunstköder benutzen zu können musste man eine sogenannte Blinkerprüfung ablegen, die lediglich einen praktischen Wurfteil beinhaltete, wo man pro Distziplin eine Mindestpunktzahl und dann für 3 Distziplinen (Weitwurf, Scheibe und Tuch) wieder eine Gesamtmindestpunktezahl erfüllen musste.




antonio schrieb:


> das halt ich fürn gerücht
> 
> antonio


 
Also ich halte das nicht für ein Gerücht, kann mir das aus meiner Erfahrung heraus sehr gut vorstellen.

Ich finde die Fischereischeinprüfung sogar so gut, dass ich für den Herbst meine 11 Jährige Tochter angemeldet habe. Die ist da sehr interessiert, auch ohne zu Angeln und für die Schule bringt es ihr nebenbei auch noch etwas. Bei uns in der Gegend nehmen sogar Lehrer freiwillig an dieser Prüfung teil, damit sie bei ihren Schülern mitreden können, weil sie erstaunt waren, wieviel Grundwissen die schon in den Unterricht mit einbrachten.

Also ich bin und bleibe ein klarer Beführworter dieser Lehrgänge, weil sie aus meiner Sicht nicht nur in Bezug auf das Angeln informieren, sondern sogar die Allgemeinbildung fördern und dass kann niemanden schaden.


----------



## LOCHI (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Darauf hab ich gewartet, es kann ein Jahr später gewesen sein ich finde das Teil nicht mehr aber wie du ganz scharf erkannt hast war 1985 noch DDR sogar noch etwas länger:q


----------



## antonio (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Zitat Lochi:
> 
> 
> Bei uns war das auch so. Als ich 1982 in meinen verein eingetreten bin stann schon im Aufnahmeantrag (dafür musste man unterschreiben) drin, dass man innerhalb eines Kalenderjahres nach dem Eintrit, die Sportfischerprüfung ablegen muss.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Nur mal am Rande.

Die "80er" umfasst die Jahre von 1970 bis 1980. 

Wobei es durchaus sein kann das die Prüfungspflicht i einigen BL etwas später eingeführt wurde, weiß ich nicht so genau.

Edit: Muss natürlich 1970 heißen


----------



## LOCHI (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Zitat Lochi:
> 
> 
> Selbst um Kunstköder benutzen zu können musste man eine sogenannte Blinkerprüfung ablegen, die lediglich einen praktischen Wurfteil beinhaltete, wo man pro Distziplin eine Mindestpunktzahl und dann für 3 Distziplinen (Weitwurf, Scheibe und Tuch) wieder eine Gesamtmindestpunktezahl erfüllen musste.




Genauso ist das, ich durfte damals nur auf Friedfische angeln und den Raubfischschein hätte ich mit 10 oder 12 Jahren ablegen können, weis ich nimmer genau. Dazu ist es aber nie gekommen! Hab 2001 den Fischereischein neu gemacht!


----------



## antonio (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Darauf hab ich gewartet, es kann ein Jahr später gewesen sein ich finde das Teil nicht mehr aber wie du ganz scharf erkannt hast war 1985 noch DDR sogar noch etwas länger:q



genau und da gab es keine fischereischein/prüfungspflicht.
und ob du nun 5 oder 6 warst ist doch wumpe.

antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> das waren ja noch ddr-zeiten, nur gab es dort keine fischereischein- oder prüfungspflicht wie heute, also hast du das freiwillig gemacht.



Um Friedfische fangen zu dürfen, brauchte man keine Prüfung. Um Raubfische zu fangen aber schon.|bla:

Ob das gesetzlich geregelt war oder vom DAV so festgelegt wurde, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Und jetzt sollten wir wieder zum Thema kommen. Ich auch.


----------



## LOCHI (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die "80er" umfasst die Jahre von 1971 bis 1980.



#c|kopfkrat


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nur mal am Rande.
> 
> Die "80er" umfasst die Jahre von 1971 bis 1980.



Seit wann das denn?|bigeyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

OK, einmal noch ot.

0-9 = 10er ( im ersten Jahrzehnt, nicht im nullten)
10 -19 = 20er
20 - 29 = 30er
....
....
70 - 79 = 80er


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nur mal am Rande.
> 
> Die "80er" umfasst die Jahre von 1971 bis 1980.
> 
> Wobei es durchaus sein kann das die Prüfungspflicht i einigen BL etwas später eingeführt wurde, weiß ich nicht so genau.



Nö!:m

Die spielten sich zw. 1970 - 1979 ab!

Das was du meinst gibbet nur bei Jahrhunderten.

PS: Wie heißen dann die 90er Jahre des letzten Jahrhunderts wenn die erste Dekade dieses Jahrhunderts schon die 2000er sind(2000-2009)?

Edit: Gucke auch hier:http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/1980er .


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Korinthenkaxxxx
;-)))))


----------



## LOCHI (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Letztes OT!

Das kann man für das Jahrhundert so nehmen aber wie du schreibst Ralle kommt die Musik aus den 80igern doch aus den 70igern? Nö da biste Falsch...|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nö!:m
> 
> Die spielten sich zw. 1970 - 1979 ab!
> 
> Das was du meinst gibbet nur bei Jahrhunderten.




Ja, Dreckfehler. Hab ich ja zuvor richtig geschrieben.:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> OK, einmal noch ot.
> 
> 0-9 = 10er ( im ersten Jahrzehnt, nicht im nullten)
> 10 -19 = 20er
> ...



Das ist definitiv nicht die übliche Zählweise, Ralf...

auch wenn du mir als Professor ein Wikizitat um die Ohren hauen dürftest, aber es geht darum, was allgemein üblich ist:


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/1980er


edit: da war ein anderer Prof schon schneller und jetzt darf sich weiter zum eigentlichen Thema gefetzt werden.


----------



## S.-H.-Angler (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Wow, ich verzichte hier mal auf ein Zitat des ersten Posts von Wegofishing und sage  einfach nur: DANKE! Ich war grade dabei auch einen Beitrag hierzu zu  verfassen aber besser hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können. 
Hier wird tatsächlich alles was von "uns", sprich aus  Schleswig-Holstein, kommt in der Luft zerissen. Da gebe ich  Dorschgreifer auch vollkommen Recht. 
Ich gebe euch noch ein weiteres, hier noch nicht aufgeführtes Beispiel  für "Empfehlungen", vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden:
Ich arbeite nebenbei als Sicherheitskraft in diversen Kneipen, Discos  und auf Zeltfesten. In der Vorbesprechung (sprich: Wie läuft der Abend  ab? Wer ist für welchen Bereich zuständig? usw...) wird auch z.B die  Garderobe festgelegt. Oder das Publikum. Wenn der Veranstalter wünscht  dass nur ein gewisser Teil Ausländer in den Laden gelassen werden soll  wird das durchgeführt. Wenn der Veranstalter wünscht dass keine Leute in  Arbeitsklamotten in den Laden gelassen werden wird das durchgeführt.  Wenn er wünscht dass keine Brillenträger reingelassen werden sollen,  mein Gott, dann wird auch das durchgeführt. ER ist der Veranstalter, es  ist SEINE Party und ER kann tun und lassen was er will. Grundsätzlich  ist das natürlich ein Unding und alle Menschen sollen gleich behandelt  werden, wenn er nun aber sagt dass er das nicht möchte ist das sein  gutes Recht. Und wenn er meint dass durch seine Einschränkungen der  Laden besser läuft und er es anderen Kneipen- bzw. Discobesitzern  erzählt ist das auch nicht verboten.
Nun projizieren wir das mal auf Schleswig-Holstein und dieses Thema:
Gesetz ist: Alle sind gleich und auch gleich zu behandeln.
Der LSFV-SH ist der "Veranstalter".
Die Angler sind die "Gäste".
Der LSFV-SH ist der Meinung dass Angler, oder solche die sich Angler  nennen obwohl sie noch nie eine Rute in der Hand gehabt haben aber  theoretisch an seinen Gewässern angeln dürfte, nicht an seinen Gewässern  angeln sollen. Warum auch immer, die Gründe dafür sind vollkommen  irrelevant.
Dann kann er seinem "Sicherheitspersonal", in diesem Falle den Vereinen,  doch mit gutem Recht nahelegen dass sie eben nicht "jeden reinlassen"  müssen. 
Da kann man diskutieren wie man möchte, da gibt`s nichts dran zu rütteln.
Und ich persönlich halte das für nicht verwerflich, es wird niemand  gezwungen hier zu angeln und wer sich nicht an die Regeln halten will  oder kann soll oder muss es dann halt lassen... Wenn ich in einem  anderen Bundesland angeln will mache ich mich vorher schlau welche  Vorraussetzungen ich dafür erfüllen muss. Wenn es mir dann nicht zusagt  fahre ich eben woanders hin.
Und das sage ich, der zwar die Fischereiprüfung vor Jahren abgelegt hat,  sich brav seine Scheine (Tages- oder Jahresscheine) holt und (noch)  nicht in einem Verein organisiert ist...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und jetzt sollten wir wieder zum Thema kommen. Ich auch.


 
Ja, denke ich auch.

Thema war:



> Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer


 
Das darf er, ohne Wenn und Aber. 

Er hat es seinen angeschlossenen Vereinen empfohlen. Auch das darf er ohne Wenn und Aber. Die meisten vereine hatten das aber schon vorab für sich selbst beschlossen. Ob der Verband das also nun empfohlen hat oder nicht, das ist vollkommen Latte.

Der Verband wurde um eine Stellungnahme zu diesem Punkt gebeten, die hat er abgegeben, auch das darf er, ohne Wenn und Aber. Den Urlauberfischereischein wird es in SH gebeben, ohne Wenn und Aber. Ob dieser 1 mal, 2 mal oder 3 mal pro Jahr für 28 Tage ausgegeben wird, das steht noch nicht fest, das hat selbst die Behörde schon vor der Abgabe der Verbandsstellungnahme für sich noch auf der Agenda gehabt, so wurde es zumindest vom anwesenden Verwaltungsleiter vor versammelter Mannschaft erzählt.

Damit könnte jetzt die Diskussion zu Ende sein, ohne Wenn und Aber.

Wem das nicht passt, der kann ja SH meiden und nach Holland, Skandinavien oder sonstwo hinfahren, wo alles viel besser ist. 

Ich persönlich denke aber, alle Urlauber werden weiter nach SH kommen und es wird niemanden Jucken, weil die eh alle an der Küste oder auf den Kuttern Angeln werden und dafür mit dem Urlaubsfischereischein so wie er ist oder kommt absolut super klarkommen.


Die Diskussion könnte aber auch ohne irgend ein Ergebnis wochenlang hier so weitergehen, weil sie absolut keine Wirkung hat.


----------



## antonio (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> OK, einmal noch ot.
> 
> 0-9 = 10er ( im ersten Jahrzehnt, nicht im nullten)
> 10 -19 = 20er  im 2. jahrzehnt richtig aber nicht die zwanziger vom sprachgebrauch her
> ...



antonio


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Korinthenkaxxxx
> ;-)))))



:q:q:q
Bin schon wieder wech.....


----------



## antonio (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ja, denke ich auch.
> 
> Thema war:
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## S.-H.-Angler (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

@ antonio:

Ist ein blöder Spruch, aber er passt:

Einfach weil er es kann


----------



## antonio (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



S.-H.-Angler schrieb:


> @ antonio:
> 
> Ist ein blöder Spruch, aber er passt:
> 
> Einfach weil er es kann



oder weil er angst vor irgend etwas hat?

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> theoretisch erst mal richtig aber ne empfehlung kann man so oder so auslegen.ich glaube du weißt was ich meine.
> warum hält er sich da nicht einfach raus?


 

Weil er eine Meinungsfreiheit hat und seine Meinung jederzeit kundtun darf, es muss dieser Meinung ja keiner folgen. Seine angeschlossenen Vereine müssen aber zumindest wissen, dass eben niemand ohne Fischereischein an den Verbrandsgewässern Angeln darf, für den Fall, das eventuell ein organisierter Angler einen Urlaubsgast bei sich beherbergt und das nicht weiß.

Die gehen dann eben mit ihren Gästen ganz einfach an ein Küstengewässer und fertig ist der Lack.

Und durch seine Pressemitteilung und das AB mit dieser Diskussion ist das ja nun deutschlandweit bekannt gemacht, somit kann sich jeder darauf einstellen, so hat das AB doch auch was gutes.#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die gehen dann eben mit ihren Gästen ganz einfach an ein Küstengewässer und fertig ist der Lack.



Haste n guten Tipp wo ich dort Schleien angeln kann?|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Mein Gott, warum sind so viele noch nicht mal versucht zu verstehen, stattdessen wird blindwütig ein Schnappreflex ausgelöst, sobald die Lokalpatriotie angekratzt wird. 



S.-H.-Angler schrieb:


> In der Vorbesprechung (sprich: Wie läuft der Abend  ab? Wer ist für welchen Bereich zuständig? usw...) wird auch z.B die  Garderobe festgelegt. Oder das Publikum. Wenn der Veranstalter wünscht  dass nur ein gewisser Teil Ausländer in den Laden gelassen werden soll  wird das durchgeführt. Wenn der Veranstalter wünscht dass keine Leute in  Arbeitsklamotten in den Laden gelassen werden wird das durchgeführt.  Wenn er wünscht dass keine Brillenträger reingelassen werden sollen,  mein Gott, dann wird auch das durchgeführt. ER ist der Veranstalter, es  ist SEINE Party und ER kann tun und lassen was er will. Grundsätzlich  ist das natürlich ein Unding und alle Menschen sollen gleich behandelt  werden, wenn er nun aber sagt dass er das nicht möchte ist das sein  gutes Recht. Und wenn er meint dass durch seine Einschränkungen der  Laden besser läuft und er es anderen Kneipen- bzw. Discobesitzern  erzählt ist das auch nicht verboten.



Und was würden die anderen Kneipen- und Discobesitzer sagen, wenn einer auf den Gesetzgeber einwirkt, dass ab sofort und per Gesetz nur noch Gäste im Smoking Kneipen oder Discos betreten dürfen?

Um genaus das, was Du ober aufführst, geht es doch.

Jeder Fischereirechtinhaber soll für seine Gewässer frei entscheiden können, wen er angeln lässt und wen nicht.

Genauso wie Deine Disco- und Kneipenbesitzer das für ihre Lokale festlegen.


----------



## antonio (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Weil er eine Meinungsfreiheit hat und seine Meinung jederzeit kundtun darf, es muss dieser Meinung ja keiner folgen.
> 
> kommt eben drauf an wie man eine empfehlung sieht.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## S.-H.-Angler (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mein Gott, warum sind so viele noch nicht mal versucht zu verstehen, stattdessen wird blindwütig ein Schnappreflex ausgelöst, sobald die Lokalpatriotie angekratzt wird.



Naja, blindwütig würde ich nicht sagen, Schnappreflex trifft es ganz gut, wäre das bei irgendjemanden anders? Ich finde gut wie das Angeln hier in Schleswig-Holstein geregelt ist...




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und was würden die anderen Kneipen- und Discobesitzer sagen, wenn einer auf den Gesetzgeber einwirkt, dass ab sofort und per Gesetz nur noch Gäste im Smoking Kneipen oder Discos betreten dürfen?



Wo siehst Du diese Gefahr? Da kann ich nicht ganz folgen, tut mir leid...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Haste n guten Tipp wo ich dort Schleien angeln kann?|kopfkrat


 
Ja, könnte ich Dir geben.

Küstengewässer sind ja nicht nur die Nord- und Ostsee (Salzwasser), sondern auch noch diverse Gewässer (Süßwasser) mehr und in denen kann man sehr schön Schleie, Karpfen, Zander, Hechte, Quappen, Rapfen, Meer- und Bachforellen, Lachse, Welse, Barsche, Aale und vieles mehr fangen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Antonio, merkste nix ?


Keiner von den Verbandsgläubigen geht auf die Tatsache ein, dass jeder Fischereirechtinhaber das für seine Gewässer so regeln kann wie er möchte und eine gesetzliche Festschreibung somit absolut unnötig ist und nur diejenigen hörig machen soll, die das liberaler sehen.

Die *wollen *doch gar nicht ernstahft diskutieren.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> und warum ist die empfehlung nur an die vereine gerichtet und nicht an alle gewässerbewirtschafter.
> da sollte man sich mal gedanken machen.


 

Weil die nicht dem Landesverband als Mitglied angehören. Die sind völlig eigenständig und lassen das Angeln an ihren Gewässern meist überhaupt nicht zu, für niemanden, ausgenommen Gewerbsfischer.

Es gibt in SH kaum ein Gewässerbewirtschafter neben den Vereinen, dem Verband und den Gewerbsfischern. Außer das Land SH und die können ja machen, was sie wollen, von denen kommt ja auch über die Politiker dieses Gesetz.


----------



## LOCHI (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Antonio, merkste nix ?
> 
> 
> Keiner von den Verbandsgläubigen geht auf die Tatsache ein, dass jeder Fischereirechtinhaber das für seine Gewässer so regeln kann wie er möchte und eine gesetzliche Festschreibung somit absolut unnötig ist und nur diejenigen hörig machen soll, die das liberaler sehen.




Da haste doch recht aber wenn´s doch gesetzlich geregelt wird dann ist das eben so! Versteh die aufregung nicht!
Wie gesagt, wir werden das *hier* eh nicht ändern! (gott sei dank)!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



> und warum ist die empfehlung nur an die Vereine gerichtet und nicht an alle gewässerbewirtschafter.
> da sollte man sich mal gedanken machen.



@antonio 
Selbst andere Gewässerbewirtschafter lassen nur "Angler" mit gültigem Fischereischein auf deren Seen angeln. 
Also kein Grund diese Empfehlung anzuprangern...


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Da haste doch recht aber wenn´s doch gesetzlich geregelt wird dann ist das eben so! Versteh die aufregung nicht!
> Wie gesagt, wir werden das *hier* eh nicht ändern! (gott sei dank)!




Mei, Lochi.......

*Der Gesetzgeber* wollte eine anglerfreundliche Regelung.

Der Verband hat dagegen protestiert.


----------



## antonio (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Weil die nicht dem Landesverband als Mitglied angehören. Die sind völlig eigenständig und lassen das Angeln an ihren Gewässern meist überhaupt nicht zu, für niemanden, ausgenommen Gewerbsfischer.
> 
> jetzt kommen wir der sache näher.ich dachte, und so sollte es eigentlich auch sein, daß die vereine bezüglich ihrer gewässer auch eigenständig sind, scheint bei euch ja nicht so zu sein, also hat der verband das sagen über die vereinsgewässer oder wie?
> also doch keine empfehlung im sinne von empfehlen sondern ne anordnung.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> @antonio
> Selbst andere Gewässerbewirtschafter lassen nur "Angler" mit gültigem Fischereischein auf deren Seen angeln.
> Also kein Grund diese Empfehlung anzuprangern...




*Es geht nicht um die Empfehlung, sondern darum das der Verband die anglerfreundliche Regelung, und damit die Selbstbestimmung der Fischereirechtinhaber durch direkte Einflußnahme auf die Politik, verhindern will.*

Wenn hier keiner liest, worum es im eigentlichen geht, werd ich das zukünftig auch nur noch als copy and paste wiederholen.


Ist ja nicht zu glauben.......


----------



## antonio (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> @antonio
> Selbst andere Gewässerbewirtschafter lassen nur "Angler" mit gültigem Fischereischein auf deren Seen angeln.
> 
> ein tourischein ist auch ein gültiger fischereischein, nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

@antonio
Hab mich falsch / zu voreilig ausgedrückt, ich meine die Angler die  einen Fischereischein gemacht haben, mit Prüfung. Die Angler mit den Tourischein können das fischen dort vergessen.

@Ralle 
bin nur auf antonio eingegangen, und das wird ja wohl noch erlaubt sein, kein grund zur aufregung:m


----------



## S.-H.-Angler (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Es geht nicht um die Empfehlung, sondern darum das der Verband die anglerfreundliche Regelung, und damit die Selbstbestimmung der Fischereirechtinhaber durch direkte Einflußnahme auf die Politik, verhindern will.*



Anglerfreundlich? Ich finde es alles andere als anglerfreundlich jedem der meint eine Angel halten zu können für ein viertel Jahr freies Angeln an den Gewässern zu erlauben an denen ich selbst angel und dafür einen Lehrgang mit Prüfung absolvieren musste... Und ob das nun ein viertel Jahr oder nur einmal 28 Tage sind, ich finde es nicht gut. 
Aber jetzt verstehe ich endlich worum es Dir geht 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn hier keiner liest, worum es im eigentlichen geht, werd ich das zukünftig auch nur noch als copy and paste wiederholen.



Da gibt es hier ja noch jemanden der das ganz gut kann :q


----------



## antonio (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> @antonio
> Hab mich falsch / zu voreilig ausgedrückt, ich meine die Angler die  einen Fischereischein gemacht haben, mit Prüfung. Die Angler mit den Tourischein können das fischen dort vergessen.
> 
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Es geht nicht um die Empfehlung, sondern darum das der Verband die anglerfreundliche Regelung, und damit die Selbstbestimmung der Fischereirechtinhaber durch direkte Einflußnahme auf die Politik, verhindern will.*
> 
> Wenn hier keiner liest, worum es im eigentlichen geht, werd ich das zukünftig auch nur noch als copy and paste wiederholen.
> 
> ...


 
Muss da nochmal nachhaken: Ihr (Angelpraxis-Konsorten und Fürsprecher) seid also für die totale Liberalisierung und damit Übergabe aller Regelungen die das Fischereirecht betreffen an die Fischereirechteinhaber?! Und eine Empfehlung des des Verbandes seht ihr als "direkte Einflußnahme auf die Politik"? 
Und ganz allein darum geht es euch: Das dem Fischereirechteinhaber gefälligst nicht "ins Essen gequatscht" wird???


----------



## antonio (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



S.-H.-Angler schrieb:


> Anglerfreundlich? Ich finde es alles andere als anglerfreundlich jedem der meint eine Angel halten zu können für ein viertel Jahr freies Angeln an den Gewässern zu erlauben an denen ich selbst angel und dafür einen Lehrgang mit Prüfung absolvieren musste... Und ob das nun ein viertel Jahr oder nur einmal 28 Tage sind, ich finde es nicht gut.
> 
> also neid im endeffekt und nichts anderes.
> ich mußte ne prüfung machen und die andern nicht.
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Muss da nochmal nachhaken: Ihr (Angelpraxis-Konsorten und Fürsprecher) seid also für die totale Liberalisierung und damit Übergabe aller Regelungen die das Fischereirecht betreffen an die Fischereirechteinhaber?!
> 
> falsch, die rechte haben die bewirtschafter heute schon.
> sie können alleine entscheiden wer an ihrem gewässer angelt und wer nicht.
> ...



antonio


----------



## S.-H.-Angler (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

@ antonio:

Neid? Ich denke das letzte worum es mir geht ist Neid... Es geht mir darum dass ich weiß wie ich gefangene Fische zu versorgen habe, weiß was für Material ich einsetzen muss, weiß was ich dabei haben muss und und und... Das hat mt Neid rein gar nichts zu tun, ich hab nur kein Bock auf irgendwelche Leute die denken sie können angeln weil sie ja einen Erlaubnisschein haben und ich fange dann nachher die Hechte mit dem 18er Monovorfach und zwei Drillingen im Maul...

Wenn es nach mir ginge, und da bin ich ganz ehrlich, würde es überhaupt keine Touristenscheine bzw. Erlaubnisscheine ohne gültigen Fischereischein geben...


----------



## zanderzone (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Bei uns wurde in diesem Jahr auch ein Turi-Schein eingeführt!! Tageskarte 10 €!!! Und ein paar Vereinsseen sind ausgeschlossen...
Allerdings komme ich auch Nds..


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

_Muss da nochmal nachhaken: Ihr (Angelpraxis-Konsorten und Fürsprecher) seid also für die totale Liberalisierung und damit Übergabe aller Regelungen die das Fischereirecht betreffen an die Fischereirechteinhaber?!_

_falsch, die rechte haben die bewirtschafter heute schon._
_sie können alleine entscheiden wer an ihrem gewässer angelt und wer nicht._

_Tatsächlich? Ich kann also ohne Fischereischein irgendwo angeln, wenn der Rechteinhaber sagt: Passt scho? Auch bei Fließgewässern, in denen es verschiedene Rechteinhaber gibt?_

_und wenn ein bewirtschafter meint er läßt tourischeininhaber an seinem gewässer angeln, dann ist daseine sache und da hat sich kein Verband einzumischen._

_Nochmal die Fragen:_
_Und eine Empfehlung des Verbandes seht ihr als "direkte Einflußnahme auf die Politik" also Einmischung? _

_Und ganz allein darum geht es euch: Das dem Fischereirechteinhaber gefälligst nicht "ins Essen gequatscht" wird???_

_Aber wird es denn da nicht innerhalb von 3 Wochen 47 verschiedene Konzepte geben (alle ab 12, alle ab 18, alle ab 3,5 Promille)? Wer kann denn das wollen. Ich finde eine Richtlinie bzw. Empfehlung weiterhin durchweg positiv. _
_Vor allem, wenn dann eh jeder machen kann, was er will (ist das wirklich so???)_


----------



## Franz_16 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Es gibt ein grundsätzliches Problem:

Mit ihrer Einflussnahme auf die Politik sind viele Landesfischereiverbände in der Lage, Dinge welche alle Angler und auch alle am Angeln interessierten Menschen (egal ob organisiert oder nicht) betreffen mit zu steuern (wie weit der Einfluss auf Gesetze, Verordnungen usw. konkret geht, sei mal dahingestellt). 

Gleichzeitig versuchen viele Verbände aber die eigene Machtposition ganz massiv zu erhalten und jegliche Zugänge zum Angeln die nicht direkt über den Verband laufen abzuwehren. 

Diese beiden Positionen sind wie immer wieder deutlich wird nicht miteinander vereinbar.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> jetzt kommen wir der sache näher.ich dachte, und so sollte es eigentlich auch sein, daß die Vereine bezüglich ihrer gewässer auch eigenständig sind, scheint bei euch ja nicht so zu sein, also hat der Verband das sagen über die vereinsgewässer oder wie?
> also doch keine empfehlung im sinne von empfehlen sondern ne anordnung.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nein, das hast du missverstanden.

Mit eigenständig meinte ich Privatleute, die dem Verband nicht angehören. Die sind oft noch nicht einmal Angler, sondern nutzen die Gewässer lediglich für ihre eigene Erholung. Oder es gib AG's, die in ihren kleinen Flüssen oder Bächen nur Wiederansiedelungsprogamme betreiben, dort ist das Angeln auch meist komplett verboten, was meist auch von den Siel- oder Wasserverbänden schon vorgegeben wird. 

Die Vereine bewirtschaften ihre Gewässer natürlich eigenverantwortlich, da kann der Verband nicht reinreden, alles andere wäre ja unsinnig.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> ein tourischein ist auch ein gültiger Fischereischein, nur mal so nebenbei bemerkt.


 
Sorry, das ist sachlich leider nicht ganz richtig.

Der allgemeine Fischereischein ist an eine Prüfung gebunden.

Die Erteilung eines Fischereischeins ist vom Bestehen einer Fischereischeinprüfung abhängig. (§ 27 Abs. 1 Landesfischereigesetz SH)​

Der "Urlauberfischereischen" ist lediglich eine befristete Ausnahmegenehmigung von der Fischereischeinpflicht. (§ 26 Abs. 5 Nr. 2 Landesfischereigesetz SH)


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

So, hab mir das Ganze noch mal genauer durchgelesen:

Das Gesetz gibt es, da ist jetzt nichts mehr zu drehen, der Verband sagt: Mit "Eurer" Küste könnt ihr's ja machen, aber unsere Verbandsgewässer sind da raus. Und unseren Vereinen empfehlen wir ein ähnliches Verhalten.

Aber dann hat doch jeder, was er will. Der Verband nimmt sein Hausrecht in Anspruch, die Vereine und sonstigen Gewässerinhaber können tun, was sie wollen (zum Beispiel auf die Empfehlung *******n!).

Warum denn um Gottes Namen diese Schärfe und Polemik mit der hier argumentiert wird?

PS: Ich finde es weiterhin legitim, dass Funktionäre, auch wenn die scheinbar alles in ihrem Leben falsch gemacht haben, die sich mit dieser Thematik auseinandersetzen, den Vereinen, die sich größtenteils aus ehrenamtlich Tätigen zusammensetzen, eine solche Empfehlung geben. Eine (unangemessene) "Einmischung" kann ich da weiterhin nicht sehen. 

Und schon gar keinen Grund, derart vom Leder zu ziehen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Muss da nochmal nachhaken: Ihr (Angelpraxis-Konsorten und Fürsprecher) seid also für die totale Liberalisierung und damit Übergabe aller Regelungen die das Fischereirecht betreffen an die Fischereirechteinhaber?! Und eine Empfehlung des des Verbandes seht ihr als "direkte Einflußnahme auf die Politik"?
> Und ganz allein darum geht es euch: Das dem Fischereirechteinhaber gefälligst nicht "ins Essen gequatscht" wird???





Wegofishing schrieb:


> So, hab mir das Ganze noch mal genauer durchgelesen:
> 
> Das Gesetz gibt es, da ist jetzt nichts mehr zu drehen, der Verband sagt: Mit "Eurer" Küste könnt ihr's ja machen, aber unsere Verbandsgewässer sind da raus. Und unseren Vereinen empfehlen wir ein ähnliches Verhalten.
> 
> ...




Immer noch nicht kapiert.

Die Verbände müssen, sofern sie anerkannter Naturschutzverband sind, vom Gesetzgeber bei Novellierungen der Fischereigesetze angehört werden. Das bedeutet, sie nehmen direkten Einfluß auf die Gestaltung der Fischereigesetze. Sie bekommen die Entwürfe und können dazu Ihre Änderungswünsche und Forderungen stellen.
Diese Möglichkeit hat kein normaler Angler und kein Verein. 

Der SH-Verband hat zunächst versucht den Tourischein ganz zu verhindern, und dann, dass dieser auch für die Einwohner SH gelten soll. 

Damit ist der Verband glücklicherweise gescheitert und der tourischein kann auch von Einwohnern aus SH erworben werden.


Jetzt geht es um die *Durchführungsverordnung zum Fischereigesetz*. Das ist der Ablauf der gleiche.
In dieser Durchführungsverordnung will die Politik die Möglichkeit des Erwerbs auf 3x pro Jahr für jeweils maximal 28 Kalendertage festlegen. 
Der Verband argumentiert gegenüber der Politik dagegen und will den Erwerb auf nur einmal pro Jahr beschränkt wissen. 

Diese Einflußnahme auf die Politik, mit der Absicht die eigenen Pfründe zu wahren, ist es, was wir heftigt kritisieren. Die Tatasachen dass ein Anglerverband ein vom Gesetzgeber geplantes Gesetz torpediert, dass für die Angler insgesamt und für die Fischereirechtinhaber größere und bessere Möglichkeiten bietet. Denn damit torpediert er ausschließlich Angler und Fischereirechtinhaber, die nicht dem Verband angehören, die keine Möglichkeit haben auf den Verband und seine Politik einzuwirken und für dessen Belange und Interessen der Verband sich ansonsten ( wie er selbst oft genug erwähnt) nicht die Bohne interessiert. Und das ist, was die Angler betrifft, die Mehrheit.

Denn diese direkte Einflußnahme haben nur die ( hier die) Verbände. Gibt ja zwei in SH. Diesen Einfluss kann aus Kreisen der Angler sonst niemand nehmen, weil er von der Politik nicht angehört werden muss und in aller Regel auch nicht wird. 
*
Und nur diese direkte Einflußnahme kritisieren wir.*


Der Verband kann seine Vertreter auf den Marktplatz stellen und proklamieren lassen, er kann seinen Mitgliedern empfehlen - von mir aus auch vorschreiben - seinen Ansichten zu folgen. Er kann an seinen Gewässern nur linientreue Angler fischen lassen, nur Bartträger, Kellner, Tankwarte oder was auch immer. Das ist für seine Gewässer sein gutes Recht.

Offenbar ist das an vielen vorbeigegangen oder manche wissen es und wollen es nicht auf den Punkt bringen. Darum werden wir in kürze den ganzen Vorgang, den der normale Angler sonst nie mitbekommt, hier veröffentlichen und kommentieren.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Das habe ich (inzwischen) schon verstanden. 

Aber:
1. Ist das von eurer Seite die ERSTE wirklich sachliche Aussage zu diesem Thema, ohne Beleidigungen, ohne Polemik. Da bekomme ich als periphär beteiligter Boardie nämlich sofort den BILD-Reflex und hinterfrage alles, was in einer deratigen Tonart publiziert wird (a la BILDblog.de).

2. Verstehe ich dieses Gesetz durchweg als Tourismus-Gesetz, nicht als Angler-Gesetz. Das Land SH will mehr (Angel-)Touristen haben. Mehr Touristen - mehr Geld - mehr Müll - weniger Fische - in 10 Jahren wird aus einem harterkämpften Aal die Nacht keiner. Dass da Naturschutz und Verband (was für Volldeppen das auch immer sein mögen) sich gegen streuben, verstehe ich voll und ganz!

3. Ihr kritisiert die (versuchte) Einflussnahme auf die Politik und unterstellt, dass es hier darum geht, die eigenen "Pfründe" zu wahren. Ich habe gestern (vorher nix mitgekriegt) sofort gedacht: Peter Harry hat jetzt den Verstand verloren: Erst Glücksspiel, jetzt "Wildwestangeln", ich wandere aus! 

4. Die Angler mit Fischereischeinprüfung in SH (denen ist der Verband an sich recht egal) scheinen eher der Meinung zu sein, dass der Verband hier richtig handelt. Die ohne sehen das vielleicht teilweise anders, die kommen hier ja nicht zu Wort...

5. Wenn man es basisdemokratisch abstimmen würde (frag doch mal alle Angler!), dann wären wahrscheinlich gaaaanz viele dafür, die das nicht betrifft, die mit 11 mal Papas Angel halten durften und jetzt zu den _5 Mio Angelinteressierten_ zählen. Und ausbaden dürfen's die "ernsthaften" (organisierten) Angler, die sich mit den Hinterlassenschaften der anderen rumärgern.

6. Wenn es VÖLLIG OFFENSICHTLICH hier mehrere Meinungen gibt, finde ich es für die redliche Journaille regelrecht entsetzlich, hier eine derart einseitige Berichterstattung und "Meinungsmache" zu betreiben. Und alle obendruff! 

7. NEIN. Ihr kritisiert ALLES, die Fischereischeinprüfung an sich, den Jugendwart des Vereins (FUNKTIONÄR!), uns "Gewässerneider", usw. 
Und einen Verband, der seine Funktion wahrnimmt und versucht, die Interessen, seiner Mitglieder zu wahren (so verstehe ich es). Da ihr (Alglerpraxis) scheinbar im permanenten Konflikt mit den Verbands-Burschen steht, ist auch die einseitige Meinungsäußerung menschlich verständlich, steht aber im Gegensatz zur journalistischen Sorgfaltspflicht.

8. Es sind IMMER die Organisationen, die etwas erreichen. Spricht VERDI für mich? Nein! Vertritt der Schleswig-Holsteinische Fußballverband oder die Kreisverbände meine Interessen? Aber ganz im Gegenteil. Aber die nächste Lohnrunde nehme ich gerne mit. Und aufregen tue ich mich, wenn am Spieltag kein Schiedsrichter auftaucht. Wer regelts? Der Verband! Und Politik betreiben im Sinne der Mitglieder ist ZWECK EINES JEDEN VERBANDES. Dass die das nicht immer gut machen, steht außer Frage. Aber diesmal (glaube ich immer noch) ist die Verbandspolitik eindeutig zum Wohl der organisierten Angler.

So, ich ziehe mich jetzt zurück und lass euch auf mich eindreschen!

Servus


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

@Wegofishing    |good:


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Das habe ich (inzwischen) schon verstanden.
> 
> 
> 4. Die Angler mit Fischereischeinprüfung in SH (denen ist der Verband an sich recht egal) scheinen eher der Meinung zu sein, dass der Verband hier richtig handelt. Die ohne sehen das vielleicht teilweise anders, die kommen hier ja nicht zu Wort...




Um Deine ganze Argumentationskette völlig zu entkräften reicht - zum dutzendsten mal - der Hinweis (hier auf Punkt 4. bezogen), dass kein Fischereirechtinhaber gezwungen ist, nicht geprüfte Angler an seinen Gewässern fischen zu lassen.
Ganz gleich ob im Verband oder nicht.

Und wenn für Dich die freiheitliche Entscheidungsgewalt über den Umgang mit Deinem eigenen Besitz nichts wert ist, dann ist Deine Argumentationsweise natürlich nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Honeyball (24. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

@Wegofishing: Das Beispiel der Gewerkschaften (Verdi) ist geradezu vorbildlich. Ich kenne keine Gewerkschaft, die fordert, dass nur ihre Mitglieder von einer Tariferhöhung profitieren und Nicht-Mitglieder unter Tarif bezahlt werden. 
Und ich kenne viele, denen der kleine Gewerkschaftsbeitrag zu hoch ist oder die aus sonstigen Gründen es vorziehen, die Gewerkschaften nicht zu unterstützen, aber freudig jede Tariferhöhung mitnehmen. Deshalb danke für diesen Vergleich:m
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Ansonsten ist es herzerfrischend, wenn man mal einen Tag lang sich nicht äußert, zu sehen, was alles versucht wird, um von Fragen und Argumenten abzulenken und nur auf uns zu treten, weil wir es wagen, öffentlich eine andere Meinung zu vertreten. Ich habe persönlich nichts gegen den LSFV-SH, ich finde es sogar extrem positiv, dass wenigstens dieser eine von über 20 Landesverbänden eine Plattform geschaffen hat, um sich für Fragen und Diskussionen sowohl seinen Mitgliedern als auch seinen Nicht-Mitgliedern zu öffnen. Natürlich kann ich nur für mich sprechen, aber die ganze Polemik und Anfeindungen gegen meine Person aufgrund meiner persönlichen Meinung halte ich für ungerechtfertigt, solange nicht in irgendeiner Form zu der Sache argumentiert wird.
Und dazu erkläre ich gerne, warum ich vom Verhalten des Verbandes in dieser Angelegenheit enttäuscht bin. Hier wurde eine fast historische politische Chance bewusst (und vielleicht sogar gezielt) nicht nur nicht ergriffen, sondern durch die unleidliche Empfehlung an die Mitgliedsvereine leider noch torpediert. Über die Ausnahmeregelung Tourischein hätten Verband und Vereine die wunderbare Möglichkeit gehabt, gezielte Tourismusaktionen zur Förderung des Angelsports zu organisieren, durchzuführen und die allerbeste Werbung in eigener Sache zu machen.
Beispiel gefällig? Gerne:
Da ist z.B. das Verbandsgewässer Westensee und direkt daran gelegen eine richtig schöne Jugendherberge, die sich allgemeiner Bekanntheit bei Groß und Klein erfreut, Gruppen wie Familien mit Kindern, häufig auch sozial eher schwächer gestellt. Jugendherbergen haben längst erkannt, dass sie alleine nicht attraktiv sind, solange sie nicht in großen Städten liegen, wohl aber, wenn sie interessante und attraktive Programme anbieten. Genau darin hätte jetzt vielleicht eine Chance bestanden, ein Angebot "Angeln lernen am Westensee", ermöglicht durch den Tourischein und unterstützt vom Landesverband an seinem Verbandsgewässer.
Klar, kurz konstruiertes Beispiel ohne Hintergrundkenne, für das man jetzt als Insider oder Anrainer bestimmt das eine oder andere Gegenargument findet, wenn man will, aber vernünftige Projekte zur Förderung des Angelns -ausdrücklich und gerade bei Noch-Nichtanglern- kann man viele konstruieren. Es hat sogar genau in S-H mal eine entsprechende Initiative von einem netten, mir persönlich bekannten Kreisverbandsvorsitzenden gegeben, über die auch und gerade hier im AB berichtet wurde. (@Micha:|wavey Da ging es darum, Kinder und Jugendliche fürs Angeln zu begeistern.
Warum also in einer Tourismushochburg nicht mal was Entsprechendes für Touristen, statt diese von vornherein auszusperren? Und vor allem: Warum eine Empfehlung an die Vereine, das auch nicht zu machen, obwohl viele Vereine über Überalterung und Nachwuchsprobleme klagen?

Dass ein Verband erstmal nur seine Mitglieder schützen will, mag man ihm ja noch zugestehen, dass er konkret gegen Nichtmitglieder agitiert jedoch nicht, oder zumindest solange nicht, wie diese nicht seine Mitglieder existentiell gefährden. Und dass irgendein für eine Organisation oder Ähnliches Verantwortlicher sich aktiv gegen Möglichkeiten zur Wehr setzt, neue Mitglieder zu gewinnen, kenne ich in meinem persönlichen Umfeld eigentlich nur von der Verwaltung des Dortmunder Hauptfriedhofes.

Und jetzt schafft die Landespolitik in S-H genau diese Chance und der Landesverbandsausschuss boykottiert und torpediert diese. da habe ich ganz einfach nicht mehr und nicht weniger ein Verständnisproblem und frage (erneut):
Vielleicht können die, die dabei waren oder jemanden kennen der dabei war, mal darüber berichten, welche Kompromisse oder Alternativen diskutiert wurden.
Hat man vielleicht sogar in Erwägung gezogen, bestimmte Teile der Verbandsgewässer für den Tourismus zu öffnen???
Hat man mal darüber nachgedacht, ungeprüften Anglern das Angeln in Begleitung von geprüften Anglern in den Verbandsgewässern zu gestatten, um diese fachkundig an das Angeln heranzuführen???
Oder ging es von vornherein nur darum, die Liberalisierungsinitiative der Landesregierung im Keim zu ersticken?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> "Bei uns war das nicht so, da war Lehrgang plus Prüfung auch in den 80igern angesagt!"
> 
> das halt ich fürn gerücht
> 
> antonio



Auch ich mußte eine den Lehrgang ablegen - 1981 in Hessen um in den verein reinzukommen!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In welcher Partei bist Du aktives Mitglied, dass Du denen vorwirfst, einen zu laschen Strafenkatalog erstellt zu haben.


Ich bin in keiner Partei!





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jens, Du hast meine Frage immer noch nicht benatwortet, warum man Regeln in ein Gesetz schreiben muss, die jeder Fischereirechtinhaber ganz einfach für seine Gewässer erlassen kann, wenn er das möchte.


Frag die Herren die es "damals" getan haben.

Und zu dem Rest deiner Antwort auf Seite 9 Beitrag 89:

Ja, es sind "geprüfte Angler" die den Dreck liegen lassen und ich kann mir auch schon denken WER die Leute in den Beiträgen von Zoddl waren: genau die gleichen warum 
- bei uns ein Teil vom Winnninger Yachthafen gesperrt wurde;
- Strom-Km 590, die Einfahrt vom Yachthafen Neuwied und nahezu alle Buhnen im Raum Koblenz, Bonn und Köln aussehen wie eine Müllhalde;
- man regelmäßig die Überreste von verarbeiteten Fischen am Ufer findet;
- wir regelmäßig bei Kontrollgängen an unserem Vereinsgewässer Reste von Verpackungen von Angelgerät finden die wir nicht hinterlassen haben (wir befischen den See mit 10 Mann)..
Und wir wissen genau "wer" das ist... Nur leider haben wir noch keien Beweise - denn "die" wissen ganz genau was sie machen und kommen dann, wenn wir nicht am See sind.
Und was passiert wenn wir sie mal erwischen sollten - aus "politsicher Korrektheit" wird der Sachbearbeiter die Sache eingestellen...

Und das ist der Grund warum viele Vereine immer strengere Regeln erlassen bzw. keine Gastangler oder ungeprüfte Angler an ihre Gewässer lassen. Und nein, deswegen kommen die Leute nicht bei uns an den See... Die könnten ja ganz legal dort fischen - die wollen einfach nur kostenlos abgreifen um "Masse" zu machen um Trockenfisch herzustellen.

Es ist leider _ein_ Klientel das zu einem großen Teil für diese Zustände verantwortlich ist und dazu alle, die das als Kavaliersdelikt halten und keine Strafe erlassen sondern Verfahren einstellen.
Und immer unter dem Deckmantel "kein öffentliches Interesse",  in Wirklichkeit aber aus Angst davor nicht "politisch korrekt" zu sein

Das ganze Prüfungsprozedere ist Sinnlos, wenn Leute da durchgeschleust werden die kein Wort deutsch sprechen und auch dementsprechend keinen "Beipackzettel" lesen können oder oft auch nicht für nötig halten.

Wenn ich nach Frankreich fahre, MUSS ich die Bestimmungen kennen - da fragt kein Richter ob ich die in französisch geschrieben Schilder verstanden habe.
Warum ist das hier nicht genauso???

Ich bin für einen Lehrgang für ALLE, die Prüfung in einer strengeren Form und allem was dazu gehört - dazu strenge Strafen für alle Übeltäter.
Von mir aus müßten die Käufer der Gewässerscheine den Erhalt der Bestimmungen "gegenzeichnen" - "gelesen und verstanden" - dann kann sich auch keiner mehr hinterher rausreden.
Ja, ich bin vllt. ein "Hardliner"... Aber aus gutem Grund: ich habe in den vergangen Jahren zusehen müssen wie einige wunderschöne Strecken versaut, vermüllt, leergefischt und im Anschluß gesperrt wurden.

Ich kann es mir immer wieder und fast tagtäglich auf`s neue ansehen wie das gleiche jetzt mit anderen Strecken passiert.

Und das kann niemand leugnen, die Beweise und die Verursacher sind sichtbar!! Ja, die haben den Lehrgang und die Prüfung... Das wurde aber, meiner Meinung nach, unter fragwürdigen Umständen durchgezogen.
*Deswegen ist hier dringend eine Reform nötig, aber keinesfalls eine Abschaffung*!

Und zu der Sache mit Drohungen vom Verband usw... Der Ton macht die Musik. Eine Veränderung kann nur von innen kommen und bei diesen Strukturen ist das eine Sache von jahrzenten!!! 
*
Das bedeutet: wir erleben das nicht mehr mit. Wir können nur die Jugend entsprechend ausbilden, des Grundstein legen - die Generation nach uns wird den Ruhm ernten.
*
Oder ist das der Grund warum in dieser Diskusion mit teilweise so harten Bandagen gekämpft wird... Man will mit aller Gewalt eine Veränderung, so schnell wie möglich...


Und mein Schlusswort: 
*Man kann nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren!* *Es gibt immer und überall ZWEI Seiten.

Was für "Angler mit Migrationshintergrund" *(gruselige Bezeichnung, ich weiß)* gilt, muss auch für Mitglieder von Verbänden bzw. deren Vorstände gelten!*


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Auch ich mußte eine den Lehrgang ablegen - 1981 in Hessen um in den verein reinzukommen!
> 
> 
> Ich bin in keiner Partei!
> ...




Jens, Du argumentierst aus einer nachvollziehbaren Wut heraus aber dennoch völlig am Kernproblem vorbei.
Mehr und schärfere Gesetze führen nicht automatisch zu weniger Verstößen, sondern erhöhen diese Quote meist. 

Den ganz wesentlichen Apsekten weichst Du permanent aus.

1.) Die von Dir angeklagten Mißstände geschehen überwiegend durch geprüfte Angler. Seit Einführung der Prüfung hat sich offenbar nicht nur nix verbessert, sondern es ist sogar noch schlimmer geworden. Ergo hat die Prüfung nicht die kleinste Wirkung.

2.) Wo ist der Unterschied, ob etwas gesetzlich festgeschrieben ist, oder ob ein Fischereirechtinhaber die Regeln aufstellt. Beides ist juristisch verbindlich. 

Und einen ganz wesentlichen Aspekt betrachtest Du überhaupt nicht.

Du beklagst, dass zu viele Verfahren eingestellt werden.
Frag doch mal bei den Fischereirechtinhabern nach, wie oft sie den Weg einer Zivilklage beschritten haben. Die kann nämlich nur in beiderseitigem Einvernehmen eingestellt werden, ansonsten wird automatisch ein Urteil gesprochen. 
Das bedeutet, dass ein Fischereirechtinhaber sehr wohl die Möglichkeit hätte, direkt auf eine Sanktionierung hinzuwirken.
Warum nutzen sie diese Möglichkeit der direkten Strafverfolgung nicht?


Unterm Strich hat der Fischereirechtinhaber also von der Regelaufstellung über die Selektion der Angler an seinem Gewässer bis zur Strafverfolgung alle Hebel in der Hand. Wozu also solche Gesetze?






Abschließend weise ich darauf hin, dass ethnische Diskussionen in unserem Forum nicht erlaubt sind. Obiges habe ich ausnahmsweise nicht editiert, aber ab sofort wird hier nicht mehr in Abhängigkeit von Abstammungen diskutiert.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und jetzt schafft die Landespolitik in S-H genau diese Chance und der Landesverbandsausschuss boykottiert und torpediert diese.


 
Wie gesagt, das wird nicht abgeschafft, die Regelung des Urlauberfischereischeines bleibt definitiv erhalten, weil sie mittlerweile Gesetz ist. Der Landesverband (übrigends zusammen mit den DAV-Landesvebrand) hat lediglich vorgeschlagen aus 3 x 28 Tage, 1 x 28 Tage zu machen. Kein normaler Urlauber hat 84 Urlaubstage im Jahr (3 x 28 Tage), somit betrifft es keinen Touristen. Es betrifft lediglich Leute, die extrem viel Kohle haben und sich somit aus einem Sachkundenachweis freikaufen können.

Und über die Zulassung solcher Angler an den Verbands- und Vereinsgewässern braucht man nicht diskutieren, das ist so und aus den Eigentumsrechten heraus ist das absolut legitim.



> da habe ich ganz einfach nicht mehr und nicht weniger ein Verständnisproblem und frage (erneut):
> Vielleicht können die, die dabei waren oder jemanden kennen der dabei war, mal darüber berichten, welche Kompromisse oder Alternativen diskutiert wurden.


 


> Hat man vielleicht sogar in Erwägung gezogen, bestimmte Teile der Verbandsgewässer für den Tourismus zu öffnen???


 
Hat man und zumindest drüber nachdenken wird der Verband, wie man so etwas umsetzen könnte, mit begleitetem Angeln für Nichtscheininhaber. Man muss sich aber nichts vormachen, das kostet entsprechendes Personal, was sich dafür freiwillig melden muss und das in der Urlaubszeit, wo keine Veranstaltungen stattfinden, weil selbst zu viele entsprechende Angler im Urlaub sind. 




> Hat man mal darüber nachgedacht, ungeprüften Anglern das Angeln in Begleitung von geprüften Anglern in den Verbandsgewässern zu gestatten, um diese fachkundig an das Angeln heranzuführen???


 
Zumindest im Bereich der Jugendförderung ist das ein Dauerthema, ich kenne zig Vereine, die da im Rahmen der Ferienpassaktionen jedes Jahr etwas anbieten. In unserem Verein nehmen jedes Jahr ca. 20-30 Jugendliche "Nichtangler" daran teil, die im optimalen Fall jeweils ein Vereinsmitglied an die Hand bekommen, manchmal aber auch nur für 2 Jugendliche ein Mitglied, wenn sich nicht genug freiwillige finden lassen, die eigens dafür ihr Gerät, Köder und Anfütterungsmaterial mitbringen und die Jugendlichen damit Angeln lassen. Dort können die Jugendlichen das Angeln erlernen, lernen, wie die Fische waidgerecht versorgt werden und wenn sie Fische mitnehmen möchten, dann wird ihnen auch das Ausnehmen dieser gezeigt und Tips zur Zubereitung mitgegeben.

Diese Aktionen sind für die Jugendlichen kostenlos, sie bekommen alle eine Teilnahmeurkunde und und ein kostenloses Mittagessen.




> Oder ging es von vornherein nur darum, die Liberalisierungsinitiative der Landesregierung im Keim zu ersticken


 
Nein, darum ging es nie, auch wenn ihr das eh nicht glaubt, aber das ist wieder Euer alleiniges Problem.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das wird nicht abgeschafft, die Regelung des Urlauberfischereischeines bleibt definitiv erhalten, weil sie mittlerweile Gesetz ist. Der Landesverband (übrigends zusammen mit den DAV-Landesvebrand) hat lediglich vorgeschlagen aus 3 x 28 Tage, 1 x 28 Tage zu machen. Kein normaler Urlauber hat 84 Urlaubstage im Jahr (3 x 28 Tage), somit betrifft es keinen Touristen. Es betrifft lediglich Leute, die extrem viel Kohle haben und sich somit aus einem Sachkundenachweis freikaufen können.



Warum wird sie nicht abgeschafft ?


Richtig, weil der Verband da mit seinen Forderungen gescheitert ist. Zunächst allgemein, dann mit dem Ausschluß der Einwohner Schleswig-Holsteins und jetzt hat man sich auf die Anzahl eingeschossen.

Zum Glück ist die Politik dem Verband hier nicht blauäugig gefolgt und hat die unsinnigkeit seiner Argumentation erkannt.

Siehe auch hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=240054


Auf jeden Fall hat der Verband von Anfang an versucht, den Touristenschein insgesamt zu verbieten und musste sich dann ob des Scheiterns, scheibchenweise zurückziehen.

Das, mein lieber Dorschgreifer ist kein Verdienst, sondern eine verdiente Niederlage.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist die Politik dem Verband hier nicht blauäugig gefolgt und hat die unsinnigkeit seiner Argumentation erkannt.


 
Ich weis überhaupt nicht, was Du hast, dann wird die Politik das jetzt auch erkennen und es passiert überhaupt nichts, ist doch alles super. Folgt die Politik dem Verband, dann hatten sie viellecht ja doch ein einsehen.




> Das, mein lieber Dorschgreifer ist kein Verdienst, sondern eine verdiente Niederlage


 
Nööö, eine Niederlage ist sowas nicht, das ist Demokratie, das ist nichts schlimmes und tut auch überhaupt nicht weh, zumindest mir und dem Verband nicht.


----------



## Honeyball (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Dankeschön, Dorschgreifer!!!

Da meine fragen bis vorhin unbeantwortet geblieben waren, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass Dir oder den anderen, die anders darüber gedacht haben, die Antwort vielleicht peinlich sein könnte.

Ich für meinen Teil bin damit zufrieden gestellt und akzeptiere nun die Entscheidung des Verbandes für seine Gewässer.
Über den Sinn und Zweck der Empfehlung an die Vereine zu diskutieren, ist nicht produktiv für mein Anliegen, das Angeln in Deutschland zu fördern. Da wird es immer zwei Meinungen drüber geben, ohne dass dies eine entscheidende Bedeutung hat.

Ob jetzt 3 x 28 oder 1 x 28 oder gar kein Touristenschein bedarf auch nicht der tiefer gehenden Betrachtung, denn da ist nunmal Gesetz, was jetzt Gesetz ist. Dass der Verband / die Verbände sich dagegen aussprechen finde ich zwar persönlich nicht richtig, aber auch das ist nicht relevant.

Bedauerlich ist aus meiner Sicht noch die sehr unglückliche Darstellung des Sachverhaltes in der Pressemitteilung von Michael Kuhr zum Thema Qualität der Ausbildung und Prüfung, denn die Realität und auch die hier geführte Diskussion zeigt genügend Schwachstellen und Differenzen zwischen Lehrgang/Prüfung auf der einen und Verhalten am Wasser auf der anderen Seite.

Was bleibt -und davon konnte mich bisher keine Gegenargumente in anderer Richtung überzeugen- ist der Gesamteindruck und das sich in der Sache und Diskussion als solche zeigende Fazit, dass derzeit entweder kein bzw. nur wenig Interesse an Neugewinnung von Anglern in Deutschland seitens des LSFV-SH (und auch vieler anderer Verbände) besteht, oder aber die Bestrebungen dazu viel zu gering sind bzw. durch für nicht organisierte Angler unpopuläre Entscheidungen und Vorgehensweisen gekontert werden.

Der Rest ist tatsächlich, wie Du auch sagtest, Demokratie, also eine in sich unvollkommene Gesellschaftsorganisation, deren Existenz nur mit allgemeiner Kompromissbereitschaft ermöglicht wird.:m
Und da macht der LSFV-SH das, was offensichtlich die Mehrheit seiner Mitglieder will, was ich zwar zähneknirschend auf Basis meines anders ausgerichteten Ansatz (Angeln in Deutschland fördern so gut es geht) aber denn doch akzeptieren muss.


----------



## Honeyball (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

nachtrag:
Und für die Förderung des Angelns in Deutschland ist dieses Vorgehen -da bleibe ich bei- leider eine Niederlage, nicht unbedingt für den Verband oder die Politik.

Interessant wird es erst, wenn die Politik aufgrund dieser Entscheidung des Verbandes sich hintergangen fühlt und entsprechend angepisst reagiert, wenn eine Neuvergabe der Fischereirechte an den Landesgewässern anstünde|rolleyes

Aber davor haben ja erstmal die Wähler das Wort....:m


----------



## Franky (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Mal ein kleines (großes) sorry für eine Frage...
Hat jemand Zahlen? Wie viele "Tourischeine" werden/wurden ausgegeben? Wie viele davon wollen an die betroffenen Gewässer? 
--> ist komplett davon ab, dass  ich eine solche Regelung/Vorschrift/Richtlinie/Empfehlung (what ever) wie beschrieben für "daneben" halte...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Ja, ob die Pressemitteilung so gut vormuliert ist, oder nicht, darüber kann man sicherlich streiten, das ist auch immer die Frage aus welcher Position heraus man diese betrachtet.

Wenn man darin was böses finden will, dann kan man das immer, umgekehrt kann man aber auch gutes darin finden, wenn man will. Das ist immer eine Sache des persönlichen Empfindens.

Wenn ich bedenke, dass die Versammlung um ca. 15:00 offiziell beendet war und die letzten Teilnehmer bestimmt vor 16:00 - 17:00 nicht gegangen sind, dann war die Mitteilung nach 3 1/2 Stunden doch ziemlich schnell öffentlich. Nach tagelangem drüberumlesen und dann einer späteren Veröffentlichung wäre sie eventuell anders ausgefallen. Dazu kommt dann noch, das geschriebenes anders rüber kommt, als gesprochenes. Für alle die, die an der Versammlung teilgenommen haben hat diese eine völlig andere Wirkung, als für diejenigen, die nicht anwesend waren.

Ich war ja dort und ich weis, was gesprochen wurde. Und ein tenor von ca. 5 Stunden in Kürze wiederzugeben ist nicht ganz so einfach, da wurde soviel gesprochen und diskutiert, mit Argumenten dafür und dagegen, das kann man ganz einfach nicht so kurz alles niederschreiben.

Und ich gebe auch ganz klar den Politikern an der Entscheidung des Verbandes eine Mitschuld an dem Tenor, denn wenn man sich zu den Verbandsfragen, obwohl ihnen diese vorher bekannt gegeben wurden, nicht vorbereitet und dann noch nicht einmal die Fachleute für dieses Gebiet dorthin schickt, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn soch eine Haltung dabei rauskommt.

Es hat ein Fachverband für Fischerei getagt, der lädt dazu die experten aus der Politik ein und die schicken irgendwelche Vertreter, die sich nicht auskennen und nicht eine einzige Frage sachlich fachlich beantworten konnten, dann ist das schon arm.

Und Fakt ist, dass keiner der Politiker angepisst war, denen war es eher peinlich, dass sie selbst so unvorbereitet waren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und ich gebe auch ganz klar den Politikern an der Entscheidung des Verbandes eine Mitschuld an dem Tenor, denn wenn man sich zu den Verbandsfragen, obwohl ihnen diese vorher bekannt gegeben wurden, nicht vorbereitet und dann noch nicht einmal die Fachleute für dieses Gebiet dorthin schickt, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn soch eine Haltung dabei rauskommt.



Zumindest für die Entscheidung pro Touristenschein braucht man keine Fachleute, sondern ganz normalen Menschenverstand.

Ein bisschen auskennen muss man sich hingegen, um nicht der abstrusen Argumentation des Verbandes auf den Leim zu gehen, der Inhalt ein Geschwafel von Qualität der Prüfung und Ausbildung (man erinnere ich an Deinen Hinweis, dass dies in einem 3-Tages Kurs erlent werden kann). sowie der unwahren Behauptung oder Suggestion, das Tierschutzgesetz erfordere eine Sachkundeprüfung.

Würden die Verbände hingehen und offen eingestehen, dass sie die Kohle aus den Kursen habewn wollen/müssen, so könnte ich das, weil ehrlich, noch eher nachvollziehen als das unqualifizierte Gesülze um Tier- und Naturschutz.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Franky schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines (großes) sorry für eine Frage...
> Hat jemand Zahlen? Wie viele "Tourischeine" werden/wurden ausgegeben? Wie viele davon wollen an die betroffenen Gewässer?
> --> ist komplett davon ab, dass ich eine solche Regelung/Vorschrift/Richtlinie/Empfehlung (what ever) wie beschrieben für "daneben" halte...


 

Das wurde mal im Landesverbandsforum veröffentlicht, ich glaube für 2010 war das, ich kann das aber nicht mehr finden. Deswegen möchte ich auch nicht mutmaßen, wie hoch die Zahl ist.

Fakt ist aber, dass von den vergebenen Scheinen die Masse an Kutterangler weggeht, weil man sich dort Angelgerät leihen kann, was sonst kaum irgendwo möglich ist. Ein paar wenige kaufen sich eventuell eine Fertigausrüstung für wenig Geld, um da mal mit rumzuspielen.

Grundsätzlich muss man ja sehen, dass sich solche Scheine eigentlich nur Leute holen, die noch nicht geangelt haben, somit haben sie auch nicht ein bisschen an Angelausstattung, denen fehlt also alles, vom kleinen Haken, über Blei, Pose, Messer, Maßband, Unterfangkescher, Angel, Rolle Schnur usw.

Daneben gibt es eventuell eine sehr geringe Zahl derer, die vor Jahren einmal geangelt haben, und nun im Urlaub wieder auf den Geschmack kommen. Wenn sie aber vor Jahren schon geangelt haben, dann haben sie in der Regel auch die Prüfung abgelgt und müssen nur ihre Fsichereischeine aktualisieren, dabei kommen sie viel billiger weg und hätten auch keine Einschränkungen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Um Deine ganze Argumentationskette völlig zu entkräften reicht - zum dutzendsten mal - der Hinweis (hier auf Punkt 4. bezogen), dass kein Fischereirechtinhaber gezwungen ist, nicht geprüfte Angler an seinen Gewässern fischen zu lassen.
> Ganz gleich ob im Verband oder nicht.
> 
> Und wenn für Dich die freiheitliche Entscheidungsgewalt über den Umgang mit Deinem eigenen Besitz nichts wert ist, dann ist Deine Argumentationsweise natürlich nachvollziehbar.



Und kein Verein/Fischereirechtsinhaber wird gezwungen im dem Verband angeschlossen zu bleiben.
Aber wenn man angeschlossen ist und bleibt, so ist dieses eine freie Entscheidung des Vereins/Fischereirechtsinhabers - und dieses dann mit allen Konsequenzen die daraus erwachsen.

Ansonsten darf man hier in diesen Lande auch selber ein Konkurenzverband erstehen lassen - bloss eine Verband zerschlagen zu wollen , so wie damals im dunklen Deutschland die Gewerkschaften zerschlagen wurden , DAS darf man nicht ... nicht wahr mein Herr ?
Manchmal demaskiert man sich und seine undemokratische Einstellung so ganz nebenher , nicht wahr ?
Und da nützt es auch wenig , wenn solche unpassend demaskierenden Beiträge kommentarlos entfernt (für den normalen User unerheblich ob nur unsichtbar geschaltet oder tatsächlich gelöscht) werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich muss man ja sehen, dass sich solche Scheine eigentlich nur Leute holen, die noch nicht geangelt haben, somit haben sie auch nicht ein bisschen an Angelausstattung, denen fehlt also alles, vom kleinen Haken, über Blei, Pose, Messer, Maßband, Unterfangkescher, Angel, Rolle Schnur usw.
> 
> Daneben gibt es eventuell eine sehr geringe Zahl derer, die vor Jahren einmal geangelt haben, und nun im Urlaub wieder auf den Geschmack kommen. Wenn sie aber vor Jahren schon geangelt haben, dann haben sie in der Regel auch die Prüfung abgelgt und müssen nur ihre Fsichereischeine aktualisieren, dabei kommen sie viel billiger weg und hätten auch keine Einschränkungen.




Ach so, dann wird ja klar, warum die Verbände im Tourischein den Untergang des Abendlandes sehen und vehement dagegen angehen. 

Deine Verteidigungsposition wird immer dünner, die Argumente immer schwächer.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ach so, dann wird ja klar, warum die Verbände im Tourischein den Untergang des Abendlandes sehen und vehement dagegen angehen.
> 
> Deine Verteidigungsposition wird immer dünner, die Argumente immer schwächer.


 
Findest Du? Ich nicht.


----------



## Franky (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Das wurde mal im Landesverbandsforum veröffentlicht, ich glaube für 2010 war das, ich kann das aber nicht mehr finden. Deswegen möchte ich auch nicht mutmaßen, wie hoch die Zahl ist.
> 
> Fakt ist aber, dass von den vergebenen Scheinen die Masse an Kutterangler weggeht, weil man sich dort Angelgerät leihen kann, was sonst kaum irgendwo möglich ist. Ein paar wenige kaufen sich eventuell eine Fertigausrüstung für wenig Geld, um da mal mit rumzuspielen.
> 
> ...



Aus dieser Antwort schließe ich, dass dieser Entscheid für die "Empfehlung" offenbar ohne irgendeine Grundlage geschlossen wurde: eben "weil mans kann"...
Man schließt somit "grundsätzlich und eigentlich eventuell" also eine absolute Minderheit aus und macht darum so ein Tammtamm?


----------



## Honeyball (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich muss man ja sehen, dass sich solche Scheine eigentlich nur Leute holen, die noch nicht geangelt haben, somit haben sie auch nicht ein bisschen an Angelausstattung, denen fehlt also alles, vom kleinen Haken, über Blei, Pose, Messer, Maßband, Unterfangkescher, Angel, Rolle Schnur usw.



?????|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Brauche ich als NRWler *keinen* SH-Urlauberschein???
OK, ich hab ja den Bundesfischereischein, aber was ist mit meinen Töchtern (14 und 18), die keinen Schein und keine Prüfung haben, aber in Dänemark, Frankreich, Italien, Norwegen und Schweden schon häufig mit mir angeln waren???
(Wobei mir die Große sogar meine Lieblingskombo abgeschwatzt hat und ich mir die Rute und die Rolle jetzt demnächst ein zweites Mal kaufen werde)


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Deine Töchter sind in den Augen der Verbandfsfunktionäre in SH wohl eher als gefährliche,  tierquälende, bestandsplündernde und am Wasser müllschleudernde Horden zu sehen, denen man dringend das Angeln verunmöglichen sollte....


----------



## Franky (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Nee Honey, nen "Bundesfischereischein" haste bestimmt nicht  Sowatt gibbets nämlich nich :q
Aber keine Panik: noch brauchst Du als NRWler den Tourischein nicht. NOCH wird Dein Fischereischein anerkannt. Für Deine "Lütten" aber müsstest Du (bzw. sich die "Große" selbst) den Tourilappen besorgen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ?????|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> Brauche ich als NRWler *keinen* SH-Urlauberschein???
> OK, ich hab ja den Bundesfischereischein, aber was ist mit meinen Töchtern (14 und 18), die keinen Schein und keine Prüfung haben,



O Weia. Dann wird es aber höchste Zeit für die Sportfischerprüfung, damit aus ihnen wertvolle und geläuterte Mitglieder unserer Gesellschaft werden. 

Dass Du sie ohne Prüfung überhaupt in die Nähe eines Gewässers lässt. #d


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Wirklich traurig #t ein weiterer Fall von typisch deutscher Vereinsmeierei basierend auf dem fadenscheinigen Argument der "guten Fischereilichen Praxis" vorgetragen von denselben Leuten die (hab ich selbst erlebt) steif und fest behaupten der Aal würde in ihrem Vereinsgewässer gut ablaichen weil ja immer kleine Aale da sind #6.

Ich frage mich echt was sich die Leute dabei denken...ein großteil der Hammel die in diesen Verbänden sitzen hat noch NIE!!! selber einen Fragebogen zur Fischereischeinprüfung zu Gesicht bekommen. Zu der Zeit als die ihren Schein bekommen haben gabs es diese beknackte Regelung nämlich noch garnicht und JEDER!! konnte sich einen Schein ohne Prüfung einfach so ausstellen lassen.

Aber genau diese Leute fodern jetzt von allen anderen dass sie diese Prüfung und (noch schlimmer den aobsolut idotischen Lehrgang) machen müssen??


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Aber genau diese Leute fodern jetzt von allen anderen dass sie diese Prüfung und (noch schlimmer den aobsolut idotischen Lehrgang) machen müssen??



Ja natürlich. Dass viele von denen noch nie ne Angel in der Hand hatten ist egal, denn es geht ja nicht ums Angeln, sondern um Kohle. 

Und darin, dass unter dem Deckmäntelchen von Tier- und Naturschutz zu verkaufen sind sie - oberflächlich betrachtet- recht gut.


----------



## Honeyball (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deine Töchter sind in den Augen der Verbandfsfunktionäre in SH wohl eher als gefährliche,  tierquälende, bestandsplündernde und am Wasser müllschleudernde Horden zu sehen, denen man dringend das Angeln verunmöglichen sollte....



Ja, denke ich auch mal.
Und das Wetter taugt da oben ja auch nichts. (war zumindest letztes Jahr so). Da freue ich mich doch schon sehr auf unseren gemeinsamen Toscana-Urlaub und was wir da so aus dem Meer ziehen werden, nachdem wir uns einmal die Tipo D-Erlaubnis geholt haben...
Und anschließend werden wir noch eine Woche in Südfrankreich ganz ohne Schein die Meeräschen ärgern...:vik:


----------



## Franky (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Mit Deiner Horde solltest Du dann die Meeräsche mal so zubereiten
http://allrecipes.com/recipe/blackened-fish/detail.aspx
:m


----------



## kaiszenz (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Ich hatte immer gedacht der Verband würde das Angeln fördern .
In meinen Augen wurde mal wieder eine Chance vertan . Ohne Lobbyarbeit für das ANGELN macht aus meiner subjektiven sicht ein Verband keinen Sinn.
die meisten Vereine leisten mehr . Fakt ist auch das, wenn ich nicht " Organisiert " bin ich zwar die Prüfung machen darf aber für viele Gewässer keine oder teurere karten kaufen kann ( sehr Anglerfreundlich ) . Anders natürlich wenn ich einem Verein beitrete und dadurch ja auch meist die VDSF Marken bekomme.(so war das bei uns)


----------



## Franky (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

@ Kai:
Ich habe des öfteren das Gefühl, dass es den jeweiligen Verbänden nicht um den jeweiligen Sport/Hobby/etc. geht, sondern immer nur um sich selbst und die persönlichen Interessen und Ansichten seiner Funktionäre. Durfte ich in einem anderen Sportverband an eigenem Leib erfahren!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Da freue ich mich doch schon sehr auf unseren gemeinsamen Toscana-Urlaub und was wir da so aus dem Meer ziehen werden, nachdem wir uns einmal die Tipo D-Erlaubnis geholt haben...



Dann hoffe ich mal, daß ihr auf dem Festland seid, denn auf den Inseln, sprich dem Toskanischen Archipel, haben die italienischen Naturschützer den Fischfang im Umkreis von einer Meile um sämtliche Inseln verboten. Mußte ich kürzlich lesen als ich mich für Elba als Reiseziel interessierte.
Inwieweit bei der Aktion Verbandsfunktionäre involviert waren, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Gruß


----------



## Honeyball (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Sind wir!  (gehört aber jetzt nicht hier rein  )


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Ich hatte ja schon Servus gesagt und bin doch wieder eingestiegen...ich Lusche!


Zuerst:
@Honeyball#r

Vielen Dank für deine sachlichen Beiträge. Die sind eine echte Bereicherung für diese Diskussion (jetzt mal von der Urlaubsplanung abgesehen ).


@ alle, die das Anlerpraxis-Symbol in Ihrer Kennung tragen:

Ihr betreibt doch journalistische Arbeit. Und zur journalistischen Arbeit gehört eindeutig das kritische Auseinandersetzen mit derartigen Entscheidungen, Entscheidungsfindungen usw.
Aber eine kritische Auseinandersetzung beinhaltet immer ein Beleuchten beider Seiten.

Ich als Leser gebe euch als "Schreiberlingen" den Auftrag, mich zu informieren. Aber bei einer derartigen "Berichterstattung", die überwiegend von -ich wiederhole mich- Polemik und persönlichen Angriffen bei einer ausschließlichen Äußerung der eigenen Mainung nur so durchzogen ist, _kann ich mir doch gar keine objektive Meinung zu diesem Thema bilden_ (mein Reflex ist: Wer am lautesten brüllt, hat unrecht!).

Wenn, Honeyball, mein neuer Held in dieserm Thread, schreibt, er sei vom Verband (eher Einzelpersonen aus dem Verband, oder?) persönlich beleidigt worden, ist ein Schnappreflex menschlich, dann aber bitte ohne journalistischen Anspruch (bitte auch ohne Kennung). Denn ansonsten ist für den depperten Boardie "vom Dorf" (ich!) nicht erkennbar, dass es sich hier um eine Meinungsäußerung handelt, sondern er meint, dass hier belegbare Fakten präsentiert werden.

Der Verband darf poltern, Politer dürfen, Blogger auch, der Boardie auch, die Journalisten müssen informieren!!


Honeyball hat es verstanden. Es gibt hier andere Meinungen, die nicht seine Meinung sind und akzeptiert diese. 

Wäre schön, wenn der ein oder andere sich das ein bissel zu Herzen nimmt.

Ansonsten:
Super Arbeit, super Diskussions-Forum, tolle Mitglieder!

Fettes Lob für das, was Ihr hier auf die Beine gestellt habt.

UND

HONEYBALL!! HONEYBALL!! HONEYBALL!!
|laola:


----------



## Honeyball (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

@Wegofishing: jetzt übertreib mal nicht|rotwerden

Du bist noch relativ neu hier und hast eines noch nicht erkannt:
Wenn wir _berichten_, dann kennzeichnen wir dies irgendwie. Ansonsten bin ich zwar auch ab und zu Mod und immer wieder Ferkelfahnder, aber ansonsten nichts anderes als jeder andere Boardie hier auch, der seine Meinung äußert oder auch mal rausbrüllt und gelegentlich sogar mal ändert 
Also, alles was von mir geschrieben steht, ist solange persönliche Meinung, wie es nicht als Story, Berichterstattung oder (authorisierte) Weitergabe von mir von dritter Seite zugespielten Informationen klar gekennzeichnet ist.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Honeyball konnte die Dinge immer so erklären, dass ich sie verstand!
|stolz:

Ich finde aber trotzdem, dass man mit dem Anlerpraxis-Button geehrt einen anderen Tonfall anschlagen sollte, als einige es hier tun (gilt eigentlich grundsätzlich für alle, aber die mit der "Marke" haben ja Vorbild-Charakter!!).


Nu weiß ich mehr. Danke dafür!


----------



## Knispel (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Ich habe jetzt einmal eine Frage : 
Ich habe nie eine Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt ! Ich hatte meinen Fischereischein auf Lebzeit damals auf Grund einer Übergangsregelung des Landes Bremen erhalten - da ich auf 3 aufeinander folgenden Zyklen, den alten Schein berereits besaß. Dieses ist auch so  im neuen Schein vermerkt. 
Nun kommt es : Ich habe aber eine Gewässerwarteausbildung mit Prüfung und rund 30 Jahre aktiv als Gewässerwart ehrenamtlich gearbeitet. 
Müsste ich jetzt diesen Lehrgang mit der seltsamen "Prüfung" ( Prüfung ist in meinen Augen etwas anderes ) machen, oder wird eine qualifizierte, über einen Landesfischereiverband absolvierte Gewässerwarteausbildung als ebenbürtig anerkannt ?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt einmal eine Frage :
> Ich habe nie eine Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt ! Ich hatte meinen Fischereischein auf Lebzeit damals auf Grund einer Übergangsregelung des Landes Bremen erhalten - da ich auf 3 aufeinander folgenden Zyklen, den alten Schein berereits besaß. Dieses ist auch so im neuen Schein vermerkt.
> Nun kommt es : Ich habe aber eine Gewässerwarteausbildung mit Prüfung und rund 30 Jahre aktiv als Gewässerwart ehrenamtlich gearbeitet.
> Müsste ich jetzt diesen Lehrgang mit der seltsamen "Prüfung" ( Prüfung ist in meinen Augen etwas anderes ) machen, oder wird eine qualifizierte, über einen Landesfischereiverband absolvierte Gewässerwarteausbildung als ebenbürtig anerkannt ?


 

Du hast einen Fischereischein, somit benötigst Du keinen Urlauberfischereischein und bist nicht betroffen und fällst auch nicht unter die Regelung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Honeyball konnte die Dinge immer so erklären, dass ich sie verstand!
> |stolz:
> 
> Ich finde aber trotzdem, dass man mit dem Anlerpraxis-Button geehrt einen anderen Tonfall anschlagen sollte, als einige es hier tun (gilt eigentlich grundsätzlich für alle, aber die mit der "Marke" haben ja Vorbild-Charakter!!).
> ...



Och, ich trage viele Buttons. Sichtbare und solche in Form von Mitgliederausweisen. Ich hab auch viele Jahre den VDSF-Verbandsbutton getragen. Und heute trage ich (auch)Tierschutz- und Naturschutzbuttons.

Aber: *Noch Nie* hat mich irgendein Button, ein Mitgliederausweis oder irgendein sonstiges Emblem daran gehindert, laut und deutlich meine Meinung zu sagen. Und *noch nie* habe ich mich genötigt gefühlt meine Meinung zu unterdrücken oder zu verklausulieren, um irgendjemandes Vorbild zu sein. 

Und das wird sich auch nicht ändern.

Ich gebe zu, das das weder der einfachste, noch der beliebteste Weg ist. Aber es ist ein gerader. Und wenn man mich zum Schweigen bringen will, dann ganz sicher nicht durch irgendwelche Abzeichen,Zugehörigkeiten oder Ausweise. 


Wer mit mir sachlich diskutieren will, der kann das jederzeit. Aber dazu gehören auch sachliche und fundierte Argumente. 
Diese existieren nicht für die Sportfischerprüfung und auch nicht für die Verhinderung von Erleichterungen oder die Verschärfung von Gesetzen durch Anglerverbände.

Sowas ist nicht diskutabel und da kann es (objektiv betrachtet) auch keine zwei sachlich fundierte Meinungen geben, nur subjektiv ideologisch geprägte. Indiskutabel. 

Sachlich und fachlich kann man mit mir gerne über den Bereich Angler/Verbände und Naturschutz diskutieren. Ein sehr wichtiges Feld, auch politisch. Und da gibt es durchaus unterschiedliche, sachlich geprägte Ansätze. Doch in den entsprechenden und sachlich geführten Themen ist die Resonanz sehr gering.


Edit: Es gibt keine sachlichen Argumente für die Sportfischerprüfung in Ihrer heutigen Form. Für eine richtige und etwas bewirkende gibt es die sehr wohl.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Du hast einen Fischereischein, somit benötigst Du keinen Urlauberfischereischein und bist nicht betroffen und fällst auch nicht unter die Regelung.



Würde es nur auf den Schein und nicht die Prüfung ankommen, könnte man den ja wie früher auch wieder kaufen lassen, statt eine Prüfung vorauszusetzen..

Knispel hat aber auch mit Schein keine Prüfung - Da es laut Verbänden aber auf die Prüfung ankommt, ist er laut Verbänden nicht geeignet, um tier- und artenschutzgerecht angeln zu können..

Sondern gehört damit wie Honeyballs Töchter auch zu den laut Verband ungeprüften  - Und damit zu den gefährlichen, tierquälenden, bestandsplündernden und am Wasser müllschleudernden Horden, denen man dringend das Angeln verunmöglichen sollte....


----------



## BERND2000 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Diese aktuelle Pressemitteilung aus Schleswig-Holstein veröffentliche ich mal wieder als neuestes Beispiel für die Rubrik:
> "Verbände forcieren das Ende vom Angeln in Deutschland":


 
Das war die Einleitung des ersten Beitrages.

"Angelverbände forcieren das Ende der wilden Angelei in Deutschland", so verstehe ich es.

Nun, ich fühle mich in diesem Fall, von den Verbänden gut vertreten.
Vom A.B fühle ich mich in diesem Fall weniger vertreten, als von einem Wanderverein..., selbst die Tierschutz und Umweltverbände, vertreten da eher meine Interessen.
Hmm,..ich bin doch eigendlich ein Angler.

Also, für mich müsste es nun heißen: *Anglerboardt* *fällt* *den* *Anglern* *in* *den* *Rücken*.


Es ist nicht nur S.H wo die Verbände/Vereine an ungeprüfte Angler keinen Schein vergeben, selbst die Anerkennung von spezielen abgelegten Prüfungen ist nicht mehr selbstverständlich.

Keine Prüfung/Lehrgang wird je perfekt sein, das ist richtig.

Wollt Ihr aber, einen Angler mit Grundkenntnissen oder die allgemeine Abschaffung der Prüfung.
Man sollte aber auch immer daran denken, diese Menschen werden auch mal über Besatz entscheiden, sei es als Vereinsmitglied bei Abstimmungen oder weil sie etwas pachten.
Immer werden sie aber von der Öffendlichkeit als "normale" Angler gesehen werden, dumm für alle wenn die Heringe da noch lebensfroh am Zappeln sind.

So wie _Ralle_ halte auch ich nicht hinterm Berg, wenn ich eine andere Meinung habe.

_Thomas_, einfach den Schein kaufen, so wie früher ?
Mein Verein hatte schon Fischereilehrgänge als Du noch ein Kleinkind gewesen bist.
Seit Mitte der 70er wird hier keiner mehr ohne aufgenommen, auch fast alle Alten mussten die Prüfung nach holen.
Bei den organisierten Vereinen der Umgebung ist es ähnlich.
Auch der Fischereischein wird hier nicht ohne Ausgestellt, aber freie Gewässer gibt es hier eh nicht.

Gott,
wem es zu aufwendig ist einen Lehrgang oder lediglich so eine leichte Prüfung abzulegen ist, wird sich selbst auch nicht informieren.
Für alle mit wirklichen Interesse, ist es halt eine günstige Vortragsreihe.

Also ich kann die Verbände da sehr gut verstehen.
Wer will schon Mitglieder die eigendlich kaum das fachliche Wissen haben, bei Versammlungen Themen zu folgen und später darüber abzustimmen. 
Wer will weiter der Buhmann sein, wenn immer wieder Strafen verhängt werden müssen, weil Mitgliedern einfach besseres Wissen fehlte.

Kommt noch hin zu, die meisten Vereine können nicht einfach bestimmte Bewerber abweisen, so wie geschrieben wurde.
Sie sind oft gemeinnützig und müssen gleichberechtigt aufnehmen.

Lieben Gruß nach S.H
Weiter so.#6

Nachtrag: Knispel hat die Kenntnisse.
So wie in Niedersachsen und S.H gab es wohl auch im Bremen Übergangszeiten.
Wer vorher schon (min. 3Jahre) angelte dem wurde unterstellt, er hätte sich dieses Wissen ja schon angeeignet.(Nicht geprüft, sondern praktisch erprobt)
@Knispel Fischereischein ja.
Aber in Niedersachsen sollte er Dier nicht viel bringen, da kannst Du aber mit dem Gewässerwart eine ähnliche Ausbildung nachweisen, so lauft es auch mit Fischwirten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht nur S.H wo die Verbände/Vereine an ungeprüfte Angler keinen Schein vergeben, selbst die Anerkennung von spezielen abgelegten Prüfungen ist nicht mehr selbstverständlich.
> 
> Ist doch Ihr gutes Recht. Und wo ist die Notwendigkeit, sowas in einem Gesetz zu verhindern?
> Richtig nirgends, denn niemand muss ungeprüfte Angler an seinen Gewässern angeln lassen.
> ...




Ihr seht immer den Untergang des Abendlandes und vergesst dabei die Selbstbestimmung von Verbänden, Vereinen und Fischereirechtinhabern. 
Heute sind es die ungeprüften Angler, morgen die Tätowierten, übermorgen die Konfessionslosen und irgendwann gehört ihr selber irgendeiner Gruppe an, die per Gesetz ausgeschlossen wird, weil sie nicht ins Raster passt.

Verdammt nochmal was ist so schwer daran zu akzeptieren, dass jeder mit seinem Besitz machen und seine Rechte so ausüben kann, wie er möchte, solange er dabei die Bundesgesetze beachtet?

Warum wollt ihr jeden Driss (so sagt man bei uns) vom Gesetzgeber rigoros geregelt wissen, obwohl ihr das per eigener Entscheidungsgewalt gestalten könnt, wie ihr möchtet?

Das isnd gerufene Geister, die man nicht mehr loswird.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Da kann ich Dier nicht folgen.

Geldschneiderei ?
Die sehe ich eher bei den Turistenscheinen, entweder etwas ist verboten oder nicht.
Ausnahmen für alle und immer wieder, untergraben einfach alles.
später mehr..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Zuerst:
> @Honeyball#r
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine sachlichen Beiträge. Die sind eine echte Bereicherung für diese Diskussion (jetzt mal von der Urlaubsplanung abgesehen ).
> ...



Dem ist nicht hinzuzufügen... Wahr gesprochen und trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf, nicht nur bei diesem Thema.

Und "Liebilein"... Das verbitte ich mir in aller Form! Wer Häme ausschüttel will, kann das gerne tun, aber nicht mit mir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Zum letzten Mal, da hier eh Offtopic (wobei ich nicht verstehe, was daran so schwer zu verstehen ist):
Was aus der Redaktion oder von Autoren als journalistische Arbeit wie Berichterstattung, Meinung, Kommmentar, Satire etc. eingestellt wird, sind als solche klar gekennzeichnet.

Alle anderen Postings in Diskussionen und Threads von Mitglieder der Red., den Mods, den Autoren fürs Mag etc. sind deren persönliche Meinung in einer Diskussion/Thread, wie  von jedem anderen Mitglied hier auch.

Ich freue mich, dass die sich alle nicht verstecken, sondern hier diskutieren und ihre Meinung und Beweggründe offenlegen und sich Diskussionen stellen.

Und wir als Betreiber legen großen Wert darauf, dass die Mods, Reds., Auroren etc. auch im Forum weiter ihre Meinung sagen können und daran  wird sich deswegen auch nichts ändern.

Und daher ist jetzt Schluss mit dieser Offtopic-Diskussion hier.


----------



## Fischdieb (26. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Sorry, was ist offtopic?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Nicht zum eigentlichen Thema des Threads gehörend - wie Deine Frage  hier ;-))..
Dafür gibts dann z. B. die PN zum nachfragen, um einen Thread nicht zu zerschiessen..


----------



## Fischdieb (26. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Dankeschön


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Also - nochmal - ich finde die Argumentation des Landesverbandes sehr schlüssig!

Nehmen wir doch mal das Beispiel der Schonzeiten & Mindestmaße.

Wie soll sich ein Angler daran halten können, der niemals gelernt hat, Fische zu bestimmen, zu erkennen & zu unterscheiden?

Zur Einhaltung der jeweiligen Landesregelungen gehört nunmal auch Gesetzeskunde & Fischkunde.

Dieses "Grundkenntnisse" vertrauensvoll auf "sie werden es sich schon selber aneignen"-Basis den Anglern abzuverlangen, wäre blauäugig & verantwortungslos!

Menschen sind bequem und ich würde nicht darauf vertrauen, dass jeder, der angeln will, sich diese Grundkenntnisse selber aneignet, BEVOR er ans Wasser geht!

Ich kann es sehr gut nachvollziehen, dass man auf einem, zumindest auf dem Papier nachgewiesenen, "Mindest-Know-How" besteht.

Das gefällt hier sicherlich einigen nicht - aber die Prüfung ist die einzige Möglichkeit, dieses "Mindest-Know-How" sicherzustellen - klar können auch viele geprüfte Angler Fische nicht richtig bestimmen, kennen nicht alle Regelungen oder halten sich schlicht und ergreifend nicht an alle Vorschriften und nehmen z.B. einen Lachs mit nach Hause, wenn sie einen im Rhein fangen, 

*ABER:*

völlig Ahnungslose ans Wasser zu lassen, die keine Ahnung von Schonzeiten, Mindestmaßen oder komplett geschützten Fischarten haben, missfällt mir auch!

Deswegen bin ich nach wie vor für die Prüfungspflicht, damit eben dieses Mindestmaß an theoretischem anglerischen "Know-How" gesichert wird!

Das ist meine Meinung und das lese ich auch so als Intention aus der "Empfehlung" des Landesverbandes heraus!

Klar geht es denen um ihre Kohle, aber trotz allem gibt es auch WEITERE GUTE Argumente FÜR die Prüfungspflicht!

Beim Führerschein verlangt man den Menschen auch ab, dass sie mal die Verkehrsregeln gelernt haben, bevor sie ans Lenkrad dürfen - wer Nahrungsmittel verkaufen will, der braucht seinen "Frikadellenschein" - klar geht für andere Menschen von ahnungslosen Anglern keine Gefahr aus, wie beim Führerschein - aber für die geschonten Fische schon --> deswegen u.a. halte ich die Prüfungspflicht weiterhin für sinnvoll.

Wer´s mit der Angelei ernst meint, der macht eben diese leichte und günstige Prüfung und wird quasi "gezwungen", sich mal ein wenig mit der Theorie auseinander zu setzen, *BEVOR *er die Rute schwingt!

Ich sehe in diesem Dauer-Kampf gegen alles, was von den Verbänden kommt, keinen Sinn, solange die Verbände AUCH gute Argumente für manche Dinge vorbringen!

Da komplett und immer direkt auf "contra" zu schalten, scheint hier im Anglerboard gerade "chic" zu sein & man vernachlässigt dabei aber oft Dinge, die durchaus eine Daseinsberechtigung haben!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Hier ist die Argumentation des Landesverbandes einzeln widerlegt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=240054


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier ist die Argumentation des Landesverbandes einzeln widerlegt:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=240054


 

Findest Du??? Ich nicht.

Für mich ist das lediglich eure Argumanteation und Meinung der Redaktion gegen die Prüfung, genau so wie die Argumentation vieler Angler für die Prüfung. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Und da es ja nur eure Meinung gibt ist die Diskussion darüber schon müßig. Ich lass euch aber eure Meinung und behalte meine. 

Gut, dass da jeder selbst drüber entscheiden und sich sein eigenens Bild zu machen kann und auch eure Meinuung auf keinen Fall der Weisen letzter Schluß ist.


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier ist die Argumentation des Landesverbandes einzeln widerlegt:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=240054



Habe ich gelesen - widerlegt aber für mich noch nicht die in meinem Post genannten Argumente FÜR ein Mindestmaß an anglerischem "Know-How", dass ein Gesetzgeber Anglern abverlangt, abverlangen darf und evtl. sogar abverlangen MUSS, um Schonzeiten, Mindestmaßen & weiteren rechtlichen Regelungen um die Fischerei Rechnung zu tragen!

Thomas - gehst Du auch nochmal auf andere ein, oder wiederholst Du nur noch gebetsmühlenartig Deine einmal gefasste Meinung, die wir nun alle schon kennen? 

--> Verbände sind alle böse und schlecht - dürfte eine Zusammenfassung Deiner Meinung sein (*grins*).


ABER:

Dabei verkennst Du mittlerweile manchmal, dass es auch durchaus andere Gründe für Sachen gibt, als das die Verbände sich nur ihre Gelder & ihre Macht erhalten wollen!

Aus o.g. Gründen bin ich weiterhin FÜR eine Prüfungspflicht - gerne auch für eine Verbesserung der Prüfungsqualität - vor allem im praktischen Teil (...mein Angeln "auf Probe" unter Begleitung eines erfahrenen Anglers habe ich vor Jahren hier drin schonmal ausführlich vorgeschlagen!).

Sorry, aber ihr seid mir hier drin zu einseitig geworden und nicht ALLES, was da gefordert wird ist IMMER nur schlecht!

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Natürlich gibt es Gründe für eine Prüfung - aber eben nicht die vom Verband genannten..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Klar geht es denen um ihre Kohle


 Nicht nur bei "denen" - sondern auch bei dir, bei mir, beim Anglerboard, bei meinem Arbeitgeber und eigentlich allen Leuten - Der Wille und Wunsch nach mehr Geld ist also was ganz normales!



ernie1973 schrieb:


> aber trotz allem gibt es auch WEITERE GUTE Argumente FÜR die Prüfungspflicht!


Nicht nur einige - ich finde sogar das es ziemlich viele gibt!


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Sehe ich auch so!

...und wenn manche Menschen die Energie darauf verwenden würden, sich in bestehenden Strukturen *für´s Angeln *einzusetzen & dadurch etwas zu verbessern & zu bewegen, anstatt immer nur gegen bestehende Strukturen anzukämpfen, dann wäre der Angelei vermutlich viel eher gedient!

Mir drängt sich manchmal der Verdacht auf, dass dabei Ziele verfolgt werden, die wir "einfachen" Angler alle noch nicht kennen...:g - aber mir persönlich geht es um meine Angelei - und dabei kommt mir z.Zt. kein Verband in die Quere.

Vielleicht gründen die extremen "Verbandsgegner" hier drin ja bald den "Piratenangelverband" oder sowas - aber auch der wird sich finanzieren müssen & die Ideale werden auf der Strecke bleiben, wenn´s ans Praktische geht!

...aber - mir geht´s darum, in Ruhe und Frieden angeln zu können - gerne auch limitiert und nur neben geprüften Mitanglern!

--> das klappt!


Ernie


----------



## Honeyball (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Aber es gibt derzeit keinen erkennbaren Zusammenhang zwischen Tierschutzgesetz und Prüfung.
Trotzdem wird von Verbandsseite es Unbedarften gegenüber immer so dargestellt, als wären die in der Prüfung abgefragten Kenntnisse Voraussetzung für tierschutzgerechtes Anglerverhalten. 
Und solange immer wieder Postings kommen, aus denen zu schließen ist, dass der Schreiber auf genau diese gezielte und bewusst gesteuerte Falschaussage (eines) der Verbände reingefallen ist, werden wir auf diese Fehlinterpretation hinweisen, auch wenn das in gebetsmühlenartige Wiederholungen ausartet.:m


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es Gründe für eine Prüfung - aber eben nicht die vom Verband genannten..



Doch - was ich oben am Beispiel der Schonzeiten & Mindestmaße auch nachlesbar ausreichend belegt habe!

Auch wenn sich Dir die Haare sträuben bei dem Begriff "Tierschutz" - die gesetzlichen Schonzeiten & Mindestmaße & die komplett geschonten Arten sind sicherlich *auch* ein tierschutzrechtlicher Aspekt, dessen Einhaltung der Gesetzgeber sicherstellen *muss* & das kann der Gesetzgeber *NUR* erreichen, wenn er ein Mindest-Know-How der Anglerschaft sicherstellt --> ergo -->Prüfungspflicht, weil´s anders nicht geht!

Das ist eine Aufgabe des Gesetzgebers & der Verband fordert richtigerweise *auch deshalb*, dass nur geprüfte Angler angeln sollen!

Genau darum drehte sich mein Beitrag & im Kern finde ich das komplett richtig und gut!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber es gibt derzeit keinen erkennbaren Zusammenhang zwischen Tierschutzgesetz und Prüfung.
> Trotzdem wird von Verbandsseite es Unbedarften gegenüber immer so dargestellt, als wären die in der Prüfung abgefragten Kenntnisse Voraussetzung für tierschutzgerechtes Anglerverhalten.
> Und solange immer wieder Postings kommen, aus denen zu schließen ist, dass der Schreiber auf genau diese gezielte und bewusst gesteuerte Falschaussage (eines) der Verbände reingefallen ist, werden wir auf diese Fehlinterpretation hinweisen, auch wenn das in gebetsmühlenartige Wiederholungen ausartet.:m



s.o.

Wer keine Fische bestimmen kann, kann auch geschonte Arten nicht von anderen unterscheiden --> voila --> da ist (D) *EIN* Bezug schonmal!



E.

PS:

...und ich bin nicht darauf "reingefallen", sondern ich sehe das genauso - evtl. sogar mit einer qualifizierteren rechtlichen Grundlage zur Meinungsbildung als die meisten hier drin!

Denn es ist geradezu eine *PFLICHT* für Gesetzgeber und Verband, im Hinblick auf Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße und Artenschutz eine entsprechende Qualifizierung der Anglerschaft sicherzustellen!...das geht nunmal nicht ohne eine Prüfung!(diese Pflicht - zumindest des Gesetzgebers - kann ich auch gerne aus unserer Rechtsordnung ableiten)

...auch wenn Euch das nicht gefällt - in diesem Punkt ist es so!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so!
> 
> ...und wenn manche Menschen die Energie darauf verwenden würden, sich in bestehenden Strukturen *für´s Angeln *einzusetzen & dadurch etwas zu verbessern & zu bewegen, anstatt immer nur gegen bestehende Strukturen anzukämpfen, dann wäre der Angelei vermutlich viel eher gedient!
> 
> ...


 

Genau so sehe ich das auch und ich habe auch oft das Gefühl, dass hier irgendwelche Ziele verfolgt werden, die uns unbekannt sind, hatte ja schon mal die Vermutung geäußert....


----------



## antonio (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

ernie grade schonzeiten und mindestmaße sind das schlechteste beispiel, da diese ja nicht mal in einem bl einheitlich sind.
diese gehören auf den erlaubnisschein geschrieben und gut ist.
ich behaupte niemand kennt alle schonzeiten und mindestmaße für ganz deutschland.
also hat man sich für das jeweilige gewässer sowieso vorher darüber zu informieren.
was nützt mir wenn ich über die schonzeiten und mindestmaße in thüringen geprüft wurde und gehe dann nach meck-pom zum angeln, da muß ich mich vorher informieren,weil sie eben nicht mit den thüringern übereinstimmen.
und wie gesagt selbst innerhalb der bl muß ich mich vorher informieren, da sie ja auch dort verschieden sein können, diese sachen gehören auf den erlaubnisschein.

antonio

antonio


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> s.o.
> 
> Wer keine Fische bestimmen kann, kann auch geschonte Arten nicht von anderen unterscheiden --> voila --> da ist (D) *EIN* Bezug schonmal!
> 
> ...



Vor allem ist man bei der Entnahme eines solchen Fisches ganz schnell im Straftatbestand.


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> ernie grade schonzeiten und mindestmaße sind das schlechteste beispiel, da diese ja nicht mal in einem bl einheitlich sind.
> diese gehören auf den erlaubnisschein geschrieben und gut ist.
> ich behaupte niemand kennt alle schonzeiten und mindestmaße für ganz deutschland.
> also hat man sich für das jeweilige gewässer sowieso vorher darüber zu informieren.
> ...



...jo - und was nützt es, wenn der Angler eine Schonzeit & ein Mindestmaß auf dem Papierchen bei sich hat, aber nicht weiß, welchen Fisch er da gerade im Kescher hat?

--> richtig --> NIX!

...soviel zum schlechten Beispiel.......da ist und bleibt ein direkter Zusammenhang & deswegen ist es sogar ein Paradebeispiel!

...das zu erkennen hätte ich *gerade Dir* eigentlich zugetraut!...ist doch logisch, oder?

E.

PS:

Weil die Bundesländer uneinheitliche Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße haben, gilt für die Prüfung das Wohnortprizip & abweichende lokale Regelungen werden mit dem Erlaubnisschein in der Regel ausgehändigt & es obliegt ohnehin jedem Angler, sich "schlau" zu machen, wenn er außerhalb eines ihm bekannten BL angelt - aber - die Grundbildung eines jeden Anglers wird zwangsweise sichergestellt, was es auch leichter macht, Verstöße zu bestrafen - zwar schützt Unwissenheit nicht vor Strafe - aber es gilt ja, z.B. die geschonten Arten zu schützen - es geht nicht darum, Angler vor Strafe zu schützen - dazu dient eine gewisse "Zwangsqualifizierung" der Anglerschaft AUCH...!

E.


----------



## antonio (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...jo - und was nützt es, wenn der Angler eine Schonzeit & ein Mindestmaß auf dem Papierchen bei sich hat, aber nicht weiß, welchen Fisch er da gerade im Kescher hat?
> 
> --> richtig --> NIX!
> 
> ...



dann gilt immer noch wenn ich einen fisch nicht zweifelsfrei bestimmen kann, ist er wieder schwimmen zu lassen.
ich behaupte auch, daß sehr viele geprüfte sich bei der fischbestimmung schwer tun, mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt.
und die meisten haben die fischbestimmung nicht in der prüfung gelernt sondern am wasser.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> dann gilt immer noch wenn ich einen fisch nicht zweifelsfrei bestimmen kann, ist er wieder schwimmen zu lassen.
> ich behaupte auch, daß sehr viele geprüfte sich bei der fischbestimmung schwer tun, mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt.
> und die meisten haben die fischbestimmung nicht in der prüfung gelernt sondern am wasser.
> 
> antonio



Mag alles richtig sein - aber zumindest im Hinblick auf den Artenschutz hat der Gesetzgeber eine rechtliche Pflicht, die "Mindestqualifikation" der Angler sicherzustellen - und mir fällt kein effektiverer Weg ein, als ´ne Prüfung!

Auf rein freiwilliger Basis zu "hoffen", dass Angler sich nach und nach qualifizieren, befürworte ich nicht & so wird wenigstens jeder mal gezwungen sich zumindest etwas mit den Materien zu beschäftigen, BEVOR er als Angler auf die Fische losgelassen wird!

...das geprüfte Angler sich mit der Fischbestimmung vielfach schwertun spricht im Übrigen eher für eine qualitative Verbesserungswürdigkeit der Prüfung, als gegen eine Pflicht, sich ein Mindestmaß an Kenntnissen aneignen zu müssen!!!

Das gefällt mir gut & leuchtet mir auch ein!

E.


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

...nun wird´s aber still hier, wo mal Argumente kommen....|supergri


----------



## antonio (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Mag alles richtig sein - aber zumindest im Hinblick auf den Artenschutz hat der Gesetzgeber eine rechtliche Pflicht, die "Mindestqualifikation" der Angler sicherzustellen - und mir fällt kein effektiverer Weg ein, als ´ne Prüfung!
> 
> wie uneffektiv der weg ist beweist doch die praxis.
> effektiv wären entsprechende kontrollen und daraus folgende sanktionen.
> ...



antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

s.o. 

Habe oben noch was ergänzt --> das alles spricht eher für eine "bessere" Prüfung, als gegen eine Prüfung!

Für stärkere & schärfere Kontrollen bin ich ohnehin - aber dafür fehlt Personal - also Geld - und sobald es ans Geld geht, wird wieder gewettert - mir ist egal, ob staatlich kontrolliert wird, oder vom Verband - ich bin für stärkere Kontrollen & gönne sogar den Verbänden öffentliche Gelder, WENN diese wirklich für Kontrolleure eingesetzt werden!

E.


----------



## WK1956 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> und die meisten haben die fischbestimmung nicht in der prüfung gelernt sondern am wasser.


 
glaubst du das wirklich?

Ich war einige Jahre Leiter eines Lehrgangs zur Fischerprüfung, in unseren Kursen hatten wir etliche Aquarien mit heimischen Fischarten aufgestellt um den Lehrgangsteilnehmern die Artenbestimmung näher zu bringen.
Glaub ,ir, da waren einige Arten dabei, die ich selbst nach 30 Jahren Fischens nicht zu Gesicht bekommen hatte.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> ernie grade schonzeiten und mindestmaße sind das schlechteste beispiel, da diese ja nicht mal in einem bl einheitlich sind.
> diese gehören auf den erlaubnisschein geschrieben und gut ist.
> ich behaupte niemand kennt alle schonzeiten und mindestmaße für ganz deutschland.
> also hat man sich für das jeweilige gewässer sowieso vorher darüber zu informieren.
> ...


 

Und genau da liegt der Haken. Bei den Prüfungen ist es eigentlich nicht wichtig, das die expliziten Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße geschult werden, außer sie sind bundeseinheitlich. In den Prüfungen und deren Vorbereitenden Unterricht sollen alle Angler dahingehend geschult werden, dass es Gesetze gibt, die in allen Bundesländern unterschiedlich sind und dass sich jeder Angler vor Angelbeginn sich diese aktuell zu Gemüte ziehen muss.

Ein Nicht geschulter Angler weiß aber noch nicht einmal, dass es diese unterschiedlichen Gesetze gibt.

Und zumindest hier bei uns in SH schreibt kein Verein den ich kenne diese auf die Erlaubnisscheine, sondern nur die, die vom Gesetz aus Hegegründen abweichen, ansonsten wird in den Erlaubnisscheinen auf die aktuellen gesetzlichen Bestimmungen verwiesen. 

Somit muss kein Angler grundsätzlich alle Regelungen der einzelnen Bundesländer kennen, sondern sich lediglich bei aktuellem Anlass erkundigen. Und auswendig muss die auch keiner können, die kann man sich auf ein DIN A4 Blatt mit Forder und Rückseite kopieren und am Mann tragen, mache ich auch genau so. Allerdings nur, um fragenden Anglern schriftlich zeigen zu können, wie die gesetzliche Lage ist, 90% aller Bestimmungen um Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße kenne ich. Ich bin höchstens einmal unsicher, wenn ich Fische fange, die ich noch nie gefangen habe, das habe ich dann aber innerhalb von Sekunden geklärt, oder setze den Fisch zurück.

Fakt ist aber, das man dafür die Fischarten kennen muss, aber auch dass erzählt den Urlaubern keiner.

Und dann will man den Urlaubern in SH auch nich zumuten, dass sie beide Verordnungen kennen, die für die Binnengewässer (BifO) und die für die Küstengewässer (KüfO), die teilweise völlig unterschiedliche Regelungen treffen.

Aus meiner Sicht ist da jeder, der sich da vorher noch nie mit befasst hat, übelst überfordert.

Ich habe das gerade einmal probiert, nur für die Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten benötigt man alleine schon 4 DIN A 4 Seiten. Aber für die Urlauber soll ein kurzes Informationsblatt und ein kleiner Erlaubnisschein ausreichend sein...|rolleyes

Dann wissen Urlauber nicht, dass man sein Gerät entsprechend den zu fangenden Fischen ausrichten soll (Klarer Punkt der Fischereischeinlehrgänge), also nicht mit einer Kinderangel und 0,10er Schnur auf Welse fischt und man die Schnurbremse entsprechend einstellen kann, oder ähnliches. Das kann man einem Urlauber dann noch nicht einmal vorwerfen, denn er kann es ja nicht besser wissen, jeder geprüfte Angler muss sich diesen Vorwurf aber gefallen lassen. Und wenn dann durch Abriss Fische veränden, oder sich Wasservögel in den abgerissenen Schnüren verfangen, dann geht das für mich ganz klar in Richtung Tier- und Naturschutz.

Aber ich weiß schon, das ist alles kein Argument, ist ja nichts neues.|supergri


----------



## antonio (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> s.o.
> 
> Habe oben noch was ergänzt --> das alles spricht eher für eine "bessere" Prüfung, als gegen eine Prüfung!
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Am meisten stört mich an dieser "Diskussion", dass eigene Argumente mancher hier drin groß und breit immer wieder und wieder vorgestellt werden, aber das solide (und vielleicht unbequeme?) & belegbare Gegenargumente unbeantwortet bleiben!

Das läßt tief blicken und zeugt von *keiner* wirklichen Diskussion!

Für mich hat das den Beigeschmack einer (versuchten) Meinungsmache, die nur in *EINE* Richtung steuert!

Das missfällt mir an dieser "Diskussion"!

Aber - dafür haben wir ja die Meinungsfreiheit & ich war noch nie gut darin, MIT dem Strom zu schwimmen, wenn ich eine eigene Meinung zu einer Sache hatte, die ich mit guten Argumenten vertreten kann!

|wavey:

E.


----------



## angler1996 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

nur mal als Gedanke

sicher ist die Prüfung keine Sicherheit für zukünftig naja gesetzeskonformes Handeln.
Nur die Forderung nach mehr Kontrollen ist m.M. nach in den leeren Raum gestellt. Wer bitte soll das leisten?
Ich melde mich dabei schon mal ab |supergri
Der Staat, Vereine/ Vereinsmitglieder oder "freie" Angler - also wer soll mehr kontrollieren?
Gruß A.


----------



## antonio (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



WK1956 schrieb:


> glaubst du das wirklich?
> 
> Ich war einige Jahre Leiter eines Lehrgangs zur Fischerprüfung, in unseren Kursen hatten wir etliche Aquarien mit heimischen Fischarten aufgestellt um den Lehrgangsteilnehmern die Artenbestimmung näher zu bringen.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

@ Antonio:

In vielen Ländern gefällt es mir nicht, wie mit Fischen umgegangen wird!...davon spricht niemand!

Ausserdem haben wir den Tierschutz mittlerweile im Grundgesetz & auch im Tierschutzgesetz - dies & die Wirkung dieser Tatsache im Hinblick auch auf die Angelei zu verkennen oder zu leugnen ist naiv & nicht zielführend!

Zudem haben wir viele Angler auf kleiner (Gewässer-) Fläche, so dass ein Blick ins Ausland sich oftmals nicht zum Vergleich anbietet!

Ich finde es gut, dass die Angelei vom Gesetzgeber hierzulande reglementiert wird und das haben wir uns DURCH WAHLEN selber so ausgesucht!

Wir leben in einer Demokratie - haben unsere "Gesetzgeber" selber gewählt und somit auch seine Entscheidungen legitimiert!

Jetzt mosern bringt nix - sich entsprechend *an der richtigen Stelle* zu engagieren kann jedoch etwas bringen!

Keiner will "Überregulierung" - aber ich finde es gut, dass man eine Mindestqualifikation der Anglerschaft durch die Prüfungspflicht hierzulande fordert - und BLEIBE DABEI - gerne auch mit einer "besseren" Prüfung!

Ernie


----------



## antonio (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nur mal als Gedanke
> 
> sicher ist die Prüfung keine Sicherheit für zukünftig naja gesetzeskonformes Handeln.
> Nur die Forderung nach mehr Kontrollen ist m.M. nach in den leeren Raum gestellt. Wer bitte soll das leisten?
> ...



antonio


----------



## antonio (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> @ Antonio:
> 
> In vielen Ländern gefällt es mir nicht, wie mit Fischen umgegangen wird!...davon spricht niemand!
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## angler1996 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

hab ja nix dagegen|wavey:
nur gehts etwas konkreter?

Danke und Gruß 
A.


----------



## Franky (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Hat der Ernie nicht unrecht... 
Andere Länder, andere Sitten. Nicht alles, was in anderen Ländern "funktioniert", muss auch für Deutschland gelten. Andersrum: wenn die "Praxis" zeigt, dass etwas nicht funktioniert, wird es geändert. Ein Beispiel dazu hat vor gar nicht all zu langer Zeit Norwegen mit der Einführung des Bootsführerscheines gezeigt. Ich meine, dass die Begründung in einer Zunahme der Unfälle durch Jugendliche/jüngere "Kapitäne" lag (und nicht, wie einige Verschwörungstheoretiker glaubten, an "deutschen Touristen" (was aber durchaus ab und an Hand und Fuss gehabt hätte))
Die Praxis hier zeigt, wie "schlecht" die Prüfung auf den Umgang mit Gerät und Kreatur vorbereitet. Ergo muss etwas geändert werden. Aber ist die Lösung eine Aufhebung der Prüfung, "weil sie ja nix bringt"?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nur mal als Gedanke
> 
> sicher ist die Prüfung keine Sicherheit für zukünftig naja gesetzeskonformes Handeln.
> Nur die Forderung nach mehr Kontrollen ist m.M. nach in den leeren Raum gestellt. Wer bitte soll das leisten?
> ...


 
Also die öffentliche Hand hat sich da mangels Personalkostenbudget bereits abgemeldet und diligiert das sehr gerne auf die Gewässerbewitschafter, die Vereine und Verbände. Die das natürlich alles neben der normalen Arbeit, Familie, Haus und Hof, in ihrer Freizeit machen müssen und auch gerne tun.

Aber die Vereine und Verbände will man ja zerschlagen, damit dürfte es vielleicht zukünftig überhaupt keine Kontrollen mehr geben, denn die privaten unorganisierten Angler werden das doch nicht tun, oder gibt es hier schon freiwillige, die die Lehrgänge dazu besuchen, wenn man nicht ein mal Fischereischeinlehrgänge besuchen will????:m Diese Lehrgänge bedürfen sogar eine kontinuierliche Auffrischung, damit die Befugnis erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Honeyball (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> s.o.
> 
> Wer keine Fische bestimmen kann, kann auch geschonte Arten nicht von anderen unterscheiden --> voila --> da ist (D) *EIN* Bezug schonmal!
> 
> ...



Dann helf uns doch mal bitte konkret weiter. Da Du Dich ja als Hobbyjurist bezeichnest, hast Du es vielleicht drauf, mir den Bezug zum entsprechenden Paragrafen des TierSchG oder, da Du ja den im Bundesnaturschutzgesetz geregelten Artenschutz so betonst darzulegen. Ich bin da völliger Laie und lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.
Insbesondere interessiert mich auch der verfassungsrechtliche Aspekt dieser Interpretation, da ja das freie Begehen nicht als besondere Naturschutzgebiete ausgewiesener Gegenden für jeden Menschen trotz Tier- und Naturschutzgesetz möglich ist, obwohl er in Unkenntnis über besonders geschützte Tier- und Pflanzenarten diese dort antreffen, zerstören oder schädigen könnte.

Bis jetzt ist Deine Argumentation einfach nur: Hallo, ich weiß das und ihr könnt das glauben.


----------



## Honeyball (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass die Angelei vom Gesetzgeber hierzulande reglementiert wird und das haben wir uns DURCH WAHLEN selber so ausgesucht!
> 
> Wir leben in einer Demokratie - haben unsere "Gesetzgeber" selber gewählt und somit auch seine Entscheidungen legitimiert!



Äh ja!!!!
Genau das!!!
Dankeschön, dass Du dies so rausstreichst.
Demnach hast Du auch Bedenken, wenn von offizieller Seite ein Weg aufgezeigt wird, bestehende Gesetze zu Umgehen, oder?


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wer keine Fische bestimmen kann, kann auch geschonte Arten nicht von anderen unterscheiden --> voila --> da ist (D) *EIN* Bezug schonmal!



Mal eine ganz ehrliche Frage: Weißt du wirklich noch wieviele Flossenstrahlen Fisch A von Fisch B unterscheiden oder wieviele Schuppen an der Seitenlinie Fisch A haben muss um nicht mit Fisch B verwechselt zu werden? 
Ich denke das weißt du nicht mehr (ich genauswenig) und das trotz Lehrgang und Prüfung.

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist ob du jetzt ein ungeschütztes Rotauge, eine in der Schonzeit befindliche Rotfeder oder irgendeinen nicht katalogisierbaren Hybrid am Haken hast dann gibts zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Du schlägst das ganze direkt vor Ort im Buch nach um sicher zu sein ODER
2. Du setzt den Fisch vorsichtshalber zurück

Das sind die einzigen Möglichkeiten die du hast, ob du dabei Prüfung/Lehrgang gemacht hast oder nicht macht überhaupt keinen Unterschied.

Und mal ehrlich, die allermeisten Fische, insbesondere diejenigen auf die man gerne Angelt lassen sich problemlos per Bild bestimmen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Also - nochmal - ich finde die Argumentation des Landesverbandes sehr schlüssig!
> 
> Nehmen wir doch mal das Beispiel der Schonzeiten & Mindestmaße.
> 
> ...




Ich würde ja auf ein stichhaltiges Argument pro Prüfung und contra Touristenschein eingehen, wenn es denn eines gäbe.

In Tat und Wahrheit scheinen mir die Pro-Prüfungsargumente geprägt von der Sorge, dass andere, ungeprüfte, den Platz am Wasser wegnehmen. Sprich ein wegbeißen von Konkurrenten.
Das ist menschlich, verständlich und ehrlich, jedoch gesellschaftspolitisch nur sehr schwer zu vertreten.
Und selbst dagegen gibt es ein profundes Argument.


Dass der geprüfte Angler aus Bayern oder Hessen die Gesetze in SH ebensowenig kennt wie die Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße, dass er viele einige dort vorkommende Arten ( und das sind dann meist genau die seltenen und geschützten) nicht bestimmen kann, dürfte nicht von der Hand zu weisen sein. Natürlich kann und muss sich dieser Angler erkundigen, aber das muss er eigenständig machen ( und nutzt dazu evtl. veraltete Angaben aus dem Internet), während der Tourischeinangler eine Broschüre ausgehändigt bekommt, wo dies u.a. ganz aktuell aufgeführt ist. 

Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße fallen also als Gegenargument schonmal weg.

Bleibt die Bestimmung der Fischarten. Ob ein geprüfter Angler da per se bessere Fähigkeiten hat, als der ungeprüfte wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wohlgemerkt, der frischgeprüfte. Erfahrene Angler sind dem Tourischeininhaber da sicher überlegen, aber nicht mehr oder weniger als demjenigen, der grade vor ein paar Tagen die Prüfung abgelegt hat. Du findest in unserem Forum reichlich Fragen zur Bestimmung teils einfacher Arten. Und man sollte dabei besonders darauf achten, dass dabei die zur Bestimmung wesentlichen Merkmale meistens nicht gezeigt oder erwähnt werden. 
Das aber sollte eigentlich jeder wissen und machen, wenn er bei der Bestimmung unsicher ist. Das dies nicht der Fall ist zeigt, dass der geprüfte Angler in puncto Bestimmungsarbeit, zumindest in der Anfangszeit, nicht bewanderter ist, als ein ungeprüfter. 

Natürlich, und da gebe ich den Kritikern vollkommen Recht, ist ein erfahrener Angler dem Tourischeinangler in allen Belangen total überlegen (zumindest mehrheitlich).
Doch liegt das tatsächlich an der Prüfung, oder an der anglerischen Praxis?

Man sollte fairerweise auch nicht immer die Tourischeinangler als Barbaren oder Naturschänder einstufen.

Es wird bei dieser Klientel genauso viele Idioten geben, wie bei den geprüften. Und ein ungeprüfter Idiot ist genauso schlimm wie ein geprüfter. 

Überhaupt, wer ist denn dieses Klientel?

Sind das Menschen, die unbedingt Angeln wollen, aber zu dumm oder faul sind die Prüfung zu absolvieren und deshalb gezielt nach SH fahren, um dort die Sau rauszulassen?

Wohl kaum.

Das wird der Papa sein, der mit seinem Nachwuchs einen oder ein paar Tage angeln schnuppern will. Das wird die Ehefrau sein, deren Mann die Prüfung hat und die zu Hause keinen Bock auf angeln hat, im Urlaub aber gerne mal neben ihrem Mann mitangelt. Das wird der Kumpel sein, der normalerweise nicht angelt, hier aber mit seinem geprüften Kumpel erste Kontakte zum angeln knüpft.
Der vollkommen vom angeln unbeleckte und uninteressierte Mensch wird sich kaum mit dem - in aller Regel auch noch vergeblichen - Versuch abgeben, im Urlaub massenhaft Fisch zu fangen. Und wenn, so wird sein Erfolg mit Sicherheit mehr als begrenzt sein. 

Mich stört auch dieser Generalverdacht, mit dem potentielle Tourischeinangler als marodierende Horden eingestuft werden.

In Tat und Wahrheit sind das doch ganz normale Menschen, quer durch alle Gesellschaftsschichten. Und die konfrontieren sich selbst mit einer für sie (schlimmstenfalls) völlig unbekannten Materie. Der normale Durchschnittsbürger sieht sich also mit einer Reihe von unbekannten konfrontiert und weiß, dass er Regeln und Gesetze einhalten muss. 
Und wenn er einen Fisch fängt, den er nicht sicher bestimmen kann, so wird er diesen doch zum überwiegenden Teil wieder freilassen. Alleine die Sorge etwas falsch zu machen wird den normalen Bürger umsichtig und übervorsichtig handeln lassen. 

Der frisch geprüfte Angler wird das vielleicht etwas anders angehen und den Fisch zu Tode bestimmen, bevor er ihn dann doch aus unsicherheit zurücksetzt. 

Es war vielleicht von Anfang an mein Fehler in all diesen Diskussionen um die Prüfung nur in geprüft und ungeprüft zu unterscheiden. Richtiger muss man in ungeprüft und frisch geprüft unterscheiden, denn nur da kann man mit der gleichen Latte messen.
Die weitere Entwicklung ist geprägt von der Erfahrung bei der Ausübung der Angelfischerei, und das macht dann den Unterschied zwischen einem erfahrenen Angler und einem Anfänger aus, nicht das Stück grünes Papier.

Vielleicht hilft es dem einen oder anderen auch, sich mal auf seine ersten Angelversuche nach frisch bestandener Prüfung zu besinnen.


Zuletzt, und da wiederhole ich mich tatsächlich weil niemand gewillt ist, auf dieses eigentlich alle Kritik zusammenbrechen lassende Argument eingeht, bleibt es doch auch jedem Fischereirechtinhaber überlassen, Erlaubnisscheine nur an geprüfte Angler auszugeben. 

Und insbesondere deswegen habe ich solche Probleme mit den Gegenargumenten. Ich möchte über meine Rechte, über meinen Besitz, so weit wie möglich selbst entscheiden können. Und so wie ich mir nicht vorschreiben lassen möchte, wer mich in meinem Haus besuchen darf, möchte ich mir auch nicht vorschreiben lassen, wer an meinem Gewässer angeln darf. Und wenn ich einen unangenehmen Besucher in mein Haus lasse, der mir die kostbare Blumenvase klaut, und wenn ich einen ungeprüften Angler an meinem Gewässer angeln lasse, der mir zentnerweise Fische raushaut, dann ist das mein Risiko, meine Gefahr. 
Ich kann das jederzeit ändern und ungebetenen Gästen die Türe weisen. 

Warum glauben Menschen, die keinen Anteil an meinen Rechten haben, mich vor den "Bösen", die ich mir selber einlade, per Gesetz schützen zu müssen?


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Also - kurz und knapp:

Geschützte & geschonte & mit Mindestmaß versehene  Fischarten sind via Landesgesetz geregelt.

Der Staat hat die Pflicht, für die Einhaltung dieser Gesetze auch zu sorgen.

Dies kann er durch Kontrollen tun (-->Exekutive), tut es aber *auch* durch die gesetzliche Fischereiprüfungspflicht (-->Legislative), die letztlich ein Instrument ist, bei allen Anglern gleichermaßen für eine anglerische "Mindestbildung" zu sorgen, *bevor *sie ans Wasser gehen.-->damit werden Menschen zumindest in ihrer allg. Handlungsfreiheit nach Art. 2 I GG vom Staat eingeschränkt, was aber vermutlich legitim ist, denn sonst hätte mit Sicherheit schonmal irgendein gut rechtschutzversicherter Beamter gegen die Prüfungspflicht erfolgreich geklagt! 

Diese Gesetzgeberischen Entscheidungen wurden in der Vergangenheit schon so getroffen und mir gefällt das gut!

Jetzt vergessliche nicht "frisch geprüfte" Angler als Argument anzuführen, ändert nichts daran, DASS der Gesetzgeber seiner Pflicht zur Sicherstellung der Einhaltung seiner Rechtsnormen *auch* durch die Prüfung nachkommt! 

Ob es bessere Mittel und Wege gibt, ein Mindestmaß an "Know How" sicherzustellen, dass kann man sicherlich diskutieren - mir fällt da auf die Schnelle nix ein!

Ich erwarte auch keine "Angel-Anarchie" ohne die Prüfungspflicht und sehe kein Sodom & Gomorra auf uns zukommen, wenn diese Pflichtprüfung mal entfällt,

*ABER:*

Ich finde das die Prüfungspflicht ein probates Mittel ist, ein geringes Mindestmaß an anglerischen Kenntnissen (Gesetzeskunde, Fischkunde und weitere Bereiche, die *keinem Angler schaden*, wenn er sie mal gelernt hat!) sicherzustellen!

Als gesetzliche Ausnahme hat der Gesetzgeber durchaus auch die Befugnis, z.B. Touri-Scheine zuzulassen, vermutlich um lokale Wirtschaftsförderung zu betreiben - gefällt *mir persönlich nicht* - ist aber anscheinend die bestehende Rechtslage, gegen die möglicherweise irgendwann auch mal jemand klagen könnte, weil eben durch meine o.g. Argumente der Schutz z.B. geschonter Arten durch Touri-Regeln gefährdet wird.

Wie eine solche Klage enden würde, kann man nicht sicher prognostizieren - klagebefugt wäre aber ein z.B. ein Anglerverband, oder auch ein Naturschutzverband etc.!

Niemand behauptet, dass die Prüfung toll ist - aber sie ist nach meiner persönlichen Meinung die einzige Möglichkeit, die Angler schon im Vorfeld zu zwingen, sich einmal mit Fisch- und Gesetzeskunde zu beschäftigen!

sonst geht´s nur noch über Kontrollen - die kosten Geld und benötigen versiertes Personal - da ist es günstiger & leichter, schonmal eine Prüfungspflicht vorzuschreiben, um Mindeststandards zu sichern!

Ergo:

Ein deutliches "Ja!" zur Prüfungspflicht von meiner Seite - und das AUCH, weil es um die Einhaltung von gesetzlichen Regelungen geht, wie z.B. den Schonzeiten, Mindestmaßen usw. - aber *auch *letztlich dem Tierschutzgesetz, dass konkret bestimmt, wann ein Angler überhaupt und unter welchen Voraussetzungen einen Fisch töten darf.

Der Staat wählte diesen Weg & ich finde ihn gut und mir fällt auch als Jurist kein besserer Weg in dieser Sache ein, wie der Staat die Einhaltung der Gesetze erreichen / sicherstellen könnte!

Das die Prüfung durchaus verbesserungswürdig ist, meine ich ebenfalls!

Das jeder, der Angeln will eine Prüfung zu machen hat, gefällt mir persönlich auch sehr gut, weil es eine Art "Ernsthaftigkeitsschwelle" ist - wer will, der kann - das auch ohne viel Grips, ohne viel Geld & Aufwand!

Soll so bleiben & ich finde es gut so, wie es ist!

Ernie


----------



## Honeyball (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Also die öffentliche Hand hat sich da mangels Personalkostenbudget bereits abgemeldet und diligiert das sehr gerne auf die Gewässerbewitschafter, die Vereine und Verbände. Die das natürlich alles neben der normalen Arbeit, Familie, Haus und Hof, in ihrer Freizeit machen müssen und auch gerne tun.
> 
> Aber die Vereine und Verbände will man ja zerschlagen, damit dürfte es vielleicht zukünftig überhaupt keine Kontrollen mehr geben, denn die privaten unorganisierten Angler werden das doch nicht tun, oder gibt es hier schon freiwillige, die die Lehrgänge dazu besuchen, wenn man nicht ein mal Fischereischeinlehrgänge besuchen will????:m Diese Lehrgänge bedürfen sogar eine kontinuierliche Auffrischung, damit die Befugnis erhalten bleibt.



Dorschgreifer, warum stürzt Du Dich immer wieder in Deiner Argumentation darauf, wir wollten die Verbände zerschlagen?
Wir wollen, dass die Verbände im Sinne des Angelns in Deutschland funktionieren und prangern die Fakten an, in denen sie das unserer Meinung nach nicht tun.

Dabei hast Du das eigentliche Problem doch bestens erkannt: Der Gesetzgeber delegiert die Kontrollpflicht an Verbände und/oder Vereine, also die Gewässerbewirtschafter und Fischereirechtsbesitzer und lässt genau diese danach prompt im Regen stehen, weil sowohl die (finanziellen) Mittel als auch die notwendigen Ressourcen dort nicht aufgebracht werden können. Erschwerend hinzu kommt noch das Problem, dass in einigen Ecken unseres Landes die Kontrolleure Angst um ihre eigene Sicherheit haben müssten, wenn sie, so, wie es eigentlich notwendig wäre, gegen Schwarzangler, Gewässerrandvermüller und andere schwarze Schafe unter den (geprüften wie ungeprüften) Anglern vorgehen würden.

Ich argumentiere doch nicht gegen die Prüfung, weil es mir egal ist, ob einer die Fische kennt, die er fängt, sondern in erster Linie deshalb, weil sie aus meiner Sicht der Dinge fester Bestand des gesamten Missstandes ist, der einfach aus der ungenügenden Zahl und Qualität gezielter Kontrollen resultiert.

Würde der Gesetzgeber (Bundesland) mehr Mittel und Organisation für nachhaltige und gezielte Kontrollen in Form von speziell ausgebildeten Exekutivkräften zur Natur- und Gewässerüberwachung bereit stellen und Verstöße genauso ahnden wie z.B. im Straßenverkehr, entstünde automatisch ein gewisses Maß an Eigeninteresse für denjenigen der diese Ressourcen nutzt und beansprucht und damit für jeden Verein die Chance, Aus- und Weiterbildung in genau den Dingen zu betreiben, die Tier-, Natur- und Artenschutzrechtlich wirklich relevant sind, dann mit wirklich interessierten und engagierten Kursteilnehmern statt mit einem gewissen Anteil tumber Dumpfbacken, die nichts anderes wollen, als einmal im Leben eine Prüfung zu bestehen, um dann ungestraft sich so rüpelhaft und rücksichtslos zu benehmen, wie sie gerade Lust und Laune haben, und mit dem sicheren Wissen, ohnehin weder kontrolliert noch sanktioniert zu werden. Klar, nur ganz wenige unter vielen Vernünftigen, aber eben genau die, die uns und unser schönes Hobby immer wieder in Verruf bringen!

Und wenn sich ein Verband nur deshalb nicht in diese Richtung engagiert und gegenüber der Politik stark macht, weil er an den Prüfungen verdient und eine Stelle streichen müsste, dann muss das irgendwo öffentlich erwähnt und -so meine Meinung dazu- auch angeprangert werden. Umgekehrt würden sich -so wie ich auch- viele Angler bereit finden, einen Verband, der sich auf diese Art für Tier-, Arten- und Naturschutz stark macht, auch mit einem höheren Beitrag zu unterstützen.

Keiner hier will Verbände zerschlagen, wenn sie zum größten Teil gute und sinnvolle Arbeit leisten würden. Vielleicht ist es auch Dein und unser Problem, dass wir hier ausgerechnet einen/den besser funktionierenden Landesverband kritisieren, aber andererseits warum nicht dort ansetzen, wo eine Chance für Diskussion und gegenseitiges Verstehen möglich sein könnte.

Und auch ernie trifft ja zum großen Teil den Nagel auf den Kopf, mit dem was er hier schreibt. Unser argumentativer Ansatz geht ja genauso lange in dieselbe Richtung, wie dargelegt wird, dass mangels Kontrollen und Maßregelungen einem nicht-tier/artenschutzgerechten Handeln die Tür zu weit geöffnet werden könnte. Die Diskrepanz entsteht nur darin, dass ernie und auch asphaltmonster in der Prüfung den Weg sehen, richtiges Verhalten durch einen Wissensnachweis zu implizieren, während wir anzweifeln, dass Wissen um eine Sache auch in ausreichendem Maße verhaltensbestimmend ist.

Vielleicht sollten wir uns -von beiden Seiten her- mal vor Augen führen, dass jeder aus seiner Sicht die Problematik an Minderheiten festmacht, wir an denen, die sich trotz Prüfung daneben benehmen, ihr an denen, die ohne jegliche Kenntnisse tatsächlich mal einen geschützten Fisch fangen würden. Und alles geht zu Lasten einer großen Menge von Menschen, die eine Angelausrüstung besitzen und diese auch schon mal irgendwo in Europa benutzt haben, die deshalb über mehr als ausreichende Grundkenntnisse verfügen und bereit sind, unter Achtung der Natur und der vielen bereits bestehenden Gesetze sich so am Wasser zu benehmen, wie wir alle dies von vernünftigen Menschen und Anglern erwarten würden.

Und wenn jetzt von irgendwo der Schrei käme: Länder, schafft Macht und Möglichkeiten für gezielte Kontrollen und nachhaltige Sanktionierung, dann würde hier doch eine ganz breite Mehrheit zustimmen.:m


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dann helf uns doch mal bitte konkret weiter. Da Du Dich ja als Hobbyjurist bezeichnest, hast Du es vielleicht drauf, mir den Bezug zum entsprechenden Paragrafen des TierSchG oder, da Du ja den im Bundesnaturschutzgesetz geregelten Artenschutz so betonst darzulegen. Ich bin da völliger Laie und lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.
> Insbesondere interessiert mich auch der verfassungsrechtliche Aspekt dieser Interpretation, da ja das freie Begehen nicht als besondere Naturschutzgebiete ausgewiesener Gegenden für jeden Menschen trotz Tier- und Naturschutzgesetz möglich ist, obwohl er in Unkenntnis über besonders geschützte Tier- und Pflanzenarten diese dort antreffen, zerstören oder schädigen könnte.
> 
> Bis jetzt ist Deine Argumentation einfach nur: Hallo, ich weiß das und ihr könnt das glauben.



Aber sicher - ich helfe Dir gerne weiter - und Hobby-Jurist nenne ich mich auch nur, weil ich mein täglich Brot nicht mit Jura verdiene, was aber nichts daran ändert, dass ich Rechtswissenschaften brav mit erfolgreich abgelegten Examen zu Ende studiert habe, auf diesen Abschluss jedoch nicht zurückgreife, um mein Auskommen zu finden!  

Wie süß ihr seid, wenn Euch mal jemand ne andere Meinung schreibt.....!

Also:

Gesetzeskunde als Teil der Pflichtprüfung ist meiner Ansicht nach sehr sinnvoll weil:

- die Landesgesetze Schonzeiten & Mindestmaße & geschonte Arten für Fische festlegen
-->diese können von Anglern nur befolgt werden, wenn sie den gefangenen Fisch auch bestimmen können. --> Pflicht des Staates, um die Einhaltung der Gesetze sicherzustellen, etwas zu tun -->Entscheidung fiel auf die Prüfungspflicht zur Zweckerreichung! 

Leuchtet mir ein - finde ich gut & dient dem Zweck!

- z.B. das Tierschutzgesetz die Voraussetzungen bestimmt, wann ein Angler einen gefangenen Fisch überhaupt töten darf - das sollte wohl jeder mal gehört haben, bevor er einen Fisch in der Hand hat! -->Teil der Gesetzeskunde -->Teil des Pflichtprüfungsstoffes!

Macht Sinn - wird auch von geprüften Anglern oft vergessen, nicht verstanden, oder ignoriert, wie manche Urteile ja belegen & wozu ich mich hinreichend hier drin und im Magazin schonmal geäußert habe!

Reicht Dir das?

Mir reicht es jedenfalls schon, um eine "Pro-Pflichtprüfungsmeinung" zu haben!

LG,

Ernie

PS:

Hier Deine §§, die Du ja wolltest:

- wann ich als Angler einen Fisch straffrei töten darf steht im Tierschutzgesetz unter § 17

- Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße und komplett geschonte Fischarten haben nix mit dem von Dir angeführten Bundesnaturschutzgesetz zu tun - oder nur teilweise - aber - die anglerischen Regelungen dazu kannst Du der jeweiligen Landesregelung entnehmen - wenn Du auf §§ stehst --> bei mir in NRW ist es in der "Verordnung zum Landesfischereigesetz (Landesfischereiverordnung - LFischVO)" geregelt, von der Du dann die §§ 1- 4 mal lesen kannst, um zu wissen, welchen "Artenschutz" ich meine!



Bei noch mehr §§-Lust --> hier der link für NRW:

http://www.umwelt.nrw.de/naturschutz/fischerei/index.php


----------



## WK1956 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Zitat von *WK1956* 

 
_glaubst du das wirklich?

Ich war einige Jahre Leiter eines Lehrgangs zur Fischerprüfung, in unseren Kursen hatten wir etliche Aquarien mit heimischen Fischarten aufgestellt um den Lehrgangsteilnehmern die Artenbestimmung näher zu bringen.

sehr lobenswert diese vorgehensweise, nur das ist die ausnahme in den lehrgängen und konnten dann auch alle nach der prüfung, alle fische zweifelsfrei bestimmen?_

_Ob das die Ausnahme ist, weiß ich nicht, bei uns kenne ich einige Vereine die das ähnlich machen, wobei wir das Glück hatten einen wirklichen Experten zum Thema Fischkunde zur Verfügung zu haben._
_Da wir im praktischen Teil der Prüfungsvorbereitung auch einen Fischerkennungstest hatten, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das die meisten Teinehmer die vorgestellten Fischarten ziemlich sicher erkannten._
_

Glaub ,ir, da waren einige Arten dabei, die ich selbst nach 30 Jahren Fischens nicht zu Gesicht bekommen hatte.

und wenn sie nach der prüfung jemand lange nicht zu gesicht bekommt ist, das "wissen" um diese arten auch ganz schnell wieder vergessen.
mal abgesehen davon, daß ein sehr großer teil der prüflinge die prüfungsfragen und die dazugehörigen antworten ganz einfach auswendig lernt.
dieses "wissen" ist dann nach kurzer zeit auch wieder weg.
_
_naja, was man einmal gelernt hat, ...., zumindest erinnert man sich deutlich leichter._

_Und das ist bei jedem Lernen so, das ein Teil des gelernten wieder vergessen wird, aber meist nicht vollständig, sondern oft hat man diesen, da-war-doch-was-Effekt._

_Ich persönlich haltet die Prüfung und vor allem die Prüfungsvorbereitungskurse für sehr gut. Für meinen Geschmack dürften sie durchaus noch anspruchsvoller werden._
_Zusätzlich sollte es wesentlich mehr Kontrollen und deutlich härtere Strafen geben._
_Wenn ich höre, das es allein an einem einzigen Gewässerabschnitt im letzten Jahr, bei uns 14 Anzeigen wegen Fischwilderei gemacht wurden und es nicht in einem einzigen Fall zur Verurteilung kam, sondern alle wegen Geringfügikeit eingestellt wurden, dann kommt mir das kotzen._
_
Gruß Werner_


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

@ernie

Sag mal, warum müssen dann nicht alle Menschen, die am öffentlichen Leben teilnehmen wollen, eine Prüfung machen um zu beweisen, dass sie StGB und BGB kennen?

Man lernt doch vernünftigen Umgang mit anderen Menschen nicht etwa durch Praxis(Erfahrung)?


Und hier geht es nur um Fische....
|kopfkrat


----------



## Honeyball (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wie süß ihr seid, wenn Euch mal jemand ne andere Meinung schreibt.....!
> ...
> - z.B. das Tierschutzgesetz die Voraussetzungen bestimmt, wann ein Angler einen gefangenen Fisch überhaupt töten darf - das sollte wohl jeder mal gehört haben, bevor er einen Fisch in der Hand hat! -->Teil der Gesetzeskunde -->Teil des Pflichtprüfungsstoffes!
> 
> Reicht Dir das?


Wie süß Du bist, wenn Dir die Argumente ausgehen....!

Ich hab ja das Tierschutzgesetz extra hier verlinkt, genau da steht eben überhaupt nix von irgendwelchen "*Voraussetzungen*", "*wann* ein Angler einen gefangenen Fisch überhaupt töten darf ". 

Das, was Du meinst, das es "wohl jeder mal gehört haben" sollte und was angeblich "-->Teil der Gesetzeskunde -->Teil des Pflichtprüfungsstoffes" ist, ist schlichtweg genau das armseelige und von uns und auch durch diverse Gerichtsurteile eben anhand des Gesetzestextes faktisch widerlegte Scheinargument, hinter dem sich manche Verbände, alle C&R-Ablehner und eben auch viele Prüfungsbefürworter nur zu gerne verstecken. 

Wenn ein Nichtangler mit 'nem Kinderkescher im Meer zufällig  'ne Flunder fängt, dann darf er diese ohne weiteres töten, wenn er weiß wie es geht


			
				§4 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat.


und muss dieses Wissen weder vorher noch nachher nachweisen, sofern er es privat und nicht gewerblich macht.
Aus dem TierSchG und den dazugehörigen Durchführungsverordnungen ergibt sich eben eindeutig *keine* Nachweispflicht für das Wissen über die schonende qualfreie Art der Tötung!!!!
Einzige "Voraussetzung", dass ein Mensch (egal ob Angler oder nicht) einen Fisch töten darf, ist das Wissen wie und dass es unter Vermeidung von Schmerzen geschieht (z.B. unter Betäubung, wobei ein Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen wissenschaftlich allgemein angezweifelt wird). Meintest Du dies? Und wenn ja, wieso muss man dafür in einen Lehrgang und eine Prüfung ablegen?


----------



## antonio (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

"naja, was man einmal gelernt hat, ...., zumindest erinnert man sich deutlich leichter."

wenn man es gelernt hat.
aber es besteht eben ein deutlicher unterschied zwischen "lernen" und "auswendiglernen".
diejenigen die wollen, die lernen auch ohne prüfung. diejenigen die nicht wollen, lernen auswendig.
im ergebnis ist es gleich, durch die prüfung bekomme ich die schwarzen schafe nicht weg.

antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Dorschgreifer, warum stürzt Du Dich immer wieder in Deiner Argumentation darauf, wir wollten die Verbände zerschlagen?
> Wir wollen, dass die Verbände im Sinne des Angelns in Deutschland funktionieren und prangern die Fakten an, in denen sie das unserer Meinung nach nicht tun.
> 
> Und wenn jetzt von irgendwo der Schrei käme: Länder, schafft Macht und Möglichkeiten für gezielte Kontrollen und nachhaltige Sanktionierung, dann würde hier doch eine ganz breite Mehrheit zustimmen.:m


 
Weil Thomas das ständig und immer wieder extrem stark fordert. Für Thomas sind alle Funktrionäre imme Scheixxe, wie er ja ständig schreibt und die taugen alle nichts. Und wer so stark provoziert, der muss auch mit einer Dauergegenliebe rechnen.

Wenn er nur ansatzweise Deine Schreibweise und Argumentation wählen würde, dann hättet ihr nicht Ansatzweise diese extreme Gegenhaltung, die Ihr hier teilweise kassiert.

Ich kann mich durchaus damit anfreunden, das frisch Geprüfte bei weitem keine Sicherheit mitsich führen, beim Angeln. Sie haben aber zumindest garantiert nachgewiesen ein gewisses Grundwissen, was jemand, der ein Merkblatt in die Hand gedrückt bekommt leider nicht hat, denn keiner prüft überhaupt, ob dieser das liest. Ich will auch nicht von Grundauf ausschließen, dass die Urlauber sich durchaus sehr gut mit der Materie auseinander setzen, so wie es sich gehört. 

Nur man muss auch die Vereine und Verbände verstehen, wenn sie ihr Eigentum schützen wollen und nur darum geht es. 

Das Gesetz ist verabschiedet, damit kann jeder Urlauber mit dieser Ausnahmegenhemigung in SH Angeln gehen.

Ob der Landesverband den Gestzgeber diesbezüglich kritisiert und gewisse Maximalregelungen fordert, darüber kann man sicherlich diskutieren. Blos, wenn die Gesetzgeber eine Sonderregelung zulassen, dann sollen sie sie gefälligst auch entsprechend überprüfen und sicherstellen, dass die Vereine und Verbände keinen Schaden nehmen, ansonsten soll die Gefahr lieber im Bereich des Gestzgebers bleiben.

Und ihr habt alle die Diskussion an dem Tag nicht miterlebt, woraus diese Presseerklärung entstanden ist. Da war ganz klar der Tenor der Politik, das Gesetz ist da und ihr habt damit klarzukommen und auch mit allen Folgen daraus. Und dann wurde eben dicht gemacht und alle anwesenden Vereine waren sich dort absolut einig.

Bei den Fischereischeinlehrgängen würde ich mir auch viel mehr Inhalt wünschen und dann gerade mehr Praxisbezug, auch Fische Töten, Werfen usw. Dies hat der Verband auch einmal gefordert, die Politik hat dann aber sogar Kraschkurse zugelassen.#d

Und zu glauben, dass diese Kurtse die Kassen der Vereine und Verbände füllen, da kann ich nur sagen, dass dem nicht so ist. Man kann nicht erwarten, dass diejenigen, die da unterrichten und sich ständig fortbilden, die kostenlos machen. Bei uns im Verein ist das eine komplette Nullrunde, Eingaben und Ausgaben tragen sich da. Mal sind 20,-€ über und mal macht man einen geringen Verlust.

Und auch die eine Stelle im Verband, die benötigt man, um den gestzlichen Forderungen nachzukommen, denn vom Gestzgeber wird dafür ja kein Personal zur Verfügung gestellt, durchführen müssen es die Verbände aber... ganz toll.

Also sagt den Gestzgebern, dass sie das Abschaffen sollen udn entsprechende vernünftige regelungen schaffen sollen, nur werft es nicht immer dem Verband, den Vereinen, also den normalen Anglern vor. Die machen nur das, was gesetzlich gefordert wird.


----------



## Honeyball (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



			
				ernie schrieb:
			
		

> wann ich als Angler einen Fisch straffrei töten darf steht im Tierschutzgesetz unter § 17





			
				§17 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer
> 
> 1.
> ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder
> ...



Ja, da steht, dass ich einen vernünftigen Grund brauche, um einen Fisch zu töten. Tolle Wurst! Da wäre ich ohne Lehrgang und Prüfung vermutlich nie von selbst drauf gekommen #d#d#d


----------



## antonio (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Weil Thomas das ständig und immer wieder extrem stark fordert. Für Thomas sind alle Funktrionäre imme Scheixxe, wie er ja ständig schreibt und die taugen alle nichts. Und wer so stark provoziert, der muss auch mit einer Dauergegenliebe rechnen.
> 
> Wenn er nur ansatzweise Deine Schreibweise und Argumentation wählen würde, dann hättet ihr nicht Ansatzweise diese extreme Gegenhaltung, die Ihr hier teilweise kassiert.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wie süß Du bist, wenn Dir die Argumente ausgehen....!
> 
> Ich hab ja das Tierschutzgesetz extra hier verlinkt, genau da steht eben überhaupt nix von irgendwelchen "*Voraussetzungen*", "*wann* ein Angler einen gefangenen Fisch überhaupt töten darf ".
> 
> ...



Willst Du mich veräppeln?

Lies bitte § 17 Tierschutzgesetz - dem kannst Du durch einen klitzekleinen logischen Schritt genau entnehmen, wann die Tötung eines Tieres / Fisches straffrei ist --> nämlich nur dann, wenn ein "vernünftiger Grund" vorliegt, wobei die Absicht eines Anglers, einen gefangenen Fisch zu verzehren wohl einer der anerkanntesten, wenn auch nicht der einzige "vernünftige" Grund ist!

Du musst schon richtig lesen und auch richtig zitieren, denn ich schrieb "wann man als Angler einen Fisch "STRAFFREI" töten darf - und das sagt uns § 17 TierschG sehr deutlich und nachlesbar!

Meine Argumente gehen auch nicht aus, sondern sie stehen allesamt nachlesbar schon in den letzten Posts - ob ihr die nun einleuchtend findet, oder nicht, dass ist Eure Sache!

Aber - meine Argumente stehen da und meine Meinung dazu habe ich auch!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @ernie
> 
> Sag mal, warum müssen dann nicht alle Menschen, die am öffentlichen Leben teilnehmen wollen, eine Prüfung machen um zu beweisen, dass sie StGB und BGB kennen?
> 
> ...



Weil unser Gesetzgeber auch dahingehend eine Entscheidung getroffen hat - nämlich *keine* Prüfung zur Pflicht zu erklären - obwohl das für MANCHE durchaus sinnvoll wäre!



Auch darfst Du nicht vergessen, dass mit der allgemeinen SCHULPFLICHT - übrigens auch über staatlichen ZWANG - schon so einiges (im Idealfall! -- bitte keine "ist unser Schulsystem auch gut-Diskussion" starten!) abgedeckt wird, um diesbezügliche Mindeststandards zu sichern!...dabei ist Angeln jedoch eine Spezialmaterie, bei der nur die zu Mindeststandards gezwungen werden, die auch angeln wollen, was ich plausibel und gut finde!

E.


----------



## Honeyball (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Weil Thomas das ständig und immer wieder extrem stark fordert. Für Thomas sind alle Funktrionäre imme Scheixxe, wie er ja ständig schreibt und die taugen alle nichts. Und wer so stark provoziert, der muss auch mit einer Dauergegenliebe rechnen.


aber dieser Thread ist von mir und nicht von Thomas und seine letzte Aussage in diese Richtung stammt aus Posting 76 vom 23.04. 



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> ...(_alles weitere von Dir Gesagte_)...


Ja, hab ich verstanden und ja auch schon entsprechend zustimmend geantwortet.

Nur zum letzten Absatz


Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Also sagt den Gestzgebern, dass sie das Abschaffen sollen udn entsprechende vernünftige regelungen schaffen sollen, nur werft es nicht immer dem Verband, den Vereinen, also den normalen Anglern vor. Die machen nur das, was gesetzlich gefordert wird.


Wenn der Verband schon Deiner Meinung nach keinen oder nicht genügend Einfluss auf die Gesetzgeber hat, warum sollte ein Redakteur/Moderator in einem Internetforum mehr erreichen können?
Aber selbstverständlich versuchen wir auch immer wieder mal, Kontakt zu politischen Entscheidern zu bekommen, um unsere Argumente dort einzubringen zu versuchen (vgl. frühere Berichterstattung z.B. zu Baden-Württemberg). Wir liegen dann aber nicht immer unbedingt auf derselben Argumentationslinie wie die jeweiligen Verbände:m


----------



## Honeyball (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ralle - willst Du mich veräppeln?
> 
> Lies bitte § 17 Tierschutzgesetz -
> 
> ...



Ich bin nicht Ralle :m

Und ansonsten siehe Posting #239!


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ja, da steht, dass ich einen vernünftigen Grund brauche, um einen Fisch zu töten. Tolle Wurst! Da wäre ich ohne Lehrgang und Prüfung vermutlich nie von selbst drauf gekommen #d#d#d



Siehst Du - also haben Dir Lehrgang und Prüfung doch schonmal genutzt!

*kleiner Scherz*

Das Du auf den Rest nicht eingehst finde ich viel aussagekräftiger & ich weiß zumindest aus Lehrgängen hier in der Umgebung, dass u.a. wg. der anhaltenden "C&R" Diskussionen gerade der § 17 TierschG mittlerweile Thema in den Lehrgängen ist & dass diesbezüglich nur mit halbwegs ausreichenden Kenntnissen Angler vor Strafe bewahrt werden sollen!

Aber - diese Thematik gehört hier nicht rein, zeigt aber gut, wie schnell mal der $ 17 TierschG für einen Angler zu großem Ärger führen kann, wenn dieser ihn nicht kennt, oder versteht!

Auch dass ist wieder ein Pro-Prüfungspflicht Argument - weil somit jeder zumindest mal weiß, welche Vorschriften beim Angeln eine Rolle spielen können & wenigstens mal thematisch sensibilisiert wird!

E.


----------



## WK1956 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> "naja, was man einmal gelernt hat, ...., zumindest erinnert man sich deutlich leichter."
> 
> wenn man es gelernt hat.
> aber es besteht eben ein deutlicher unterschied zwischen "lernen" und "auswendiglernen".
> ...


 
doch, zumindest eine Teil. Schau dir mal die Durchfallquote an. Zu meiner Zeit als Lehrgangsleiter lag sie zwischen 15 und 25 %.

Gruß Werner


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht Ralle :m
> 
> Und ansonsten siehe Posting #239!



Ist mir auch Recht -!

Ansonsten siehe Posting 245.

E.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Weil unser Gesetzgeber auch dahingehend eine Entscheidung getroffen hat - nämlich *keine* Prüfung zur Pflicht zu erklären - obwohl das für MANCHE durchaus sinnvoll wäre!
> 
> 
> 
> E.




Das heißt doch dann aber auch, dass unser Gesetzgeber die Entscheidung *für *eine *Angelprüfung* getroffen hat, obwohl das für sehr viele nicht notwendig ist/wäre.

Ist es nicht so, dass vorausgesetzt wird, die viel umfangreicheren Gesetze der Gesetzbücher zu kennen und zu befolgen aber den Leuten nichtmal den Umgang mit ein paar Fischen zuzutrauen?

Also alles eine Frage von falscher Gesetzgebung?
Denn ganz offensichtlich wird in blinder Machtausübung reguliert an Stellen, die absolut  nebensächlich sind, gemessen am Gesamtbild der Bevölkerung.

Man traut den Leuten, die sich für Angeln interessieren nicht zu, dass sie sich ebenso über das zwangsläufige Drumherum informieren wie beispielsweise einem Tierhalter.
Quasi eine Art Diskriminierung gegenüber Angelinteressierten, die wohl zu dämlich sein müssen, sich selbst schlau zu machen um die (überzogenen) bestehenden Gesetze zu befolgen.

|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## antonio (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



WK1956 schrieb:


> doch, zumindest eine Teil. Schau dir mal die Durchfallquote an. Zu meiner Zeit als Lehrgangsleiter lag sie zwischen 15 und 25 %.
> 
> 
> Gruß Werner



das ist die durchfallquote bei dir, kennst du die "gesamtdeutsche" ?
und in der quote sind nicht nur schwarze schafe,ich lehne mich jetzt mal weit aus dem fenster.
in der quote sind die wenigsten schwarzen schafe.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das heißt doch dann aber auch, dass unser Gesetzgeber die Entscheidung *für *eine *Angelprüfung* getroffen hat, obwohl das für sehr viele nicht notwendig ist/wäre.
> 
> Ist es nicht so, dass vorausgesetzt wird, die viel umfangreicheren Gesetze der Gesetzbücher zu kennen und zu befolgen aber den Leuten nichtmal den Umgang mit ein paar Fischen zuzutrauen?
> 
> ...



Naja - ist doch prima - wer angeln will, der muss fast überall hierzulande auch eine entsprechende Prüfung ablegen!

Wer nicht angeln will, der wird ja gerade nicht zu dieser Prüfung gezwungen... - und wer noch nicht weiß, ob er Spaß am angeln hat, der soll sich darüber klar werden - und wenn er es ernst meint, dann soll er eben diese Prüfung machen!

Wer hier lebt, unterliegt der allg. Schulpflicht!

Wo keine besonderen Kenntnisse vom Gesetzgeber "verlangt" werden, da geht´s dann halt´ ohne - ob das im Einzelfall im richtig und gut ist, ist eine Frage, die hier nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion ist.

E.


----------



## WK1956 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> das ist die durchfallquote bei dir, kennst du die "gesamtdeutsche" ?
> und in der quote sind nicht nur schwarze schafe,ich lehne mich jetzt mal weit aus dem fenster.
> in der quote sind die wenigsten schwarzen schafe.
> 
> antonio


 

sorry, das ich nur von dem rede das ich kenne. 

Aber glaub mir, ich hätte dir damals genau sagen können wer durchfällt (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)  und ich hatte damals auch absolut nichts dagegen diese Leute nicht am Wasser zu haben.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Wo keine besonderen Kenntnisse vom Gesetzgeber "verlangt" werden, da geht´s dann halt´ ohne - ob das im Einzelfall im richtig und gut ist, ist eine Frage, die hier nicht Gegenstand der Diskussion ist.
> 
> E.



Aber genau daher kommt ja der Unsinn!

Und Schulpflicht ist gut. Danach sollte man freihändig laufen, lesen, schreiben, rechnen und auch angeln können.:m

Für Dinge, die die Rechte oder die Gesundheit anderer *Menschen* verletzen können(Auto fahren, Waffenbesitz usw.) sind Prüfungen der geistigen Fähigkeiten nötig aber doch bitte nicht um Fische zu fangen.
Das haben Millionen Menschen vor uns gemacht und es hat sich bei den Fischen nichts geändert - nur bei den Menschen.
Nämlich die Moral einiger Degenerierter, die überflüssigerweise auch noch den Zugang zur Macht gefunden haben.


----------



## Honeyball (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Siehst Du - also haben Dir Lehrgang und Prüfung doch schonmal genutzt!
> 
> *kleiner Scherz*


 touché!



> Das Du auf den Rest nicht eingehst finde ich viel aussagekräftiger & ich weiß zumindest aus Lehrgängen hier in der Umgebung, dass u.a. wg. der anhaltenden "C&R" Diskussionen gerade der § 17 TierschG mittlerweile Thema in den Lehrgängen ist & dass diesbezüglich nur mit halbwegs ausreichenden Kenntnissen Angler vor Strafe bewahrt werden sollen!
> 
> Aber - diese Thematik gehört hier nicht rein, zeigt aber gut, wie schnell mal der $ 17 TierschG für einen Angler zu großem Ärger führen kann, wenn dieser ihn nicht kennt, oder versteht!
> 
> ...


Darin liegt der Unterschied: Für mich ist das ein Pro-Ausbildungs-/Lehrgangs-Argument. Da aber die Prüfung auch ohne Lehrgang bestanden werden kann, gerade hier bei uns in NRW durch einfaches Auswendiglernen, ist dies wie so vieles andere eben aus meiner Sicht *kein* "Pro-Prüfungspflicht Argument"

Kommen wir mal konkret auf S-H zurück:
Der LSFV-SH sperrt Ungeprüfte von seinen Gewässern aus.
Genauso könnte er sagen: OK, wer keine Prüfung hat, aber z.B. zwei Wochenendlehrgänge von anerkannten Lehrgangsdurchführern, darf.:m Die bestehen doch -wenn sie ihrer eigenen Argumentation folgen- nur auf die Prüfung. eben weil es nichts anderes gibt. Wir sind uns einig, dass es ihr gutes Recht ist. 
Aber selbst eine einfache unterschriebene Selbsterklärung auf dem Tagesschein für einen Tourischeinbesitzer: "Ich bestätige, dass ich mir die folgenden für das Angeln an diesem Binnengewässer benötigten Kenntnisse angeeignet habe oder vor Beginn des Angelns aneignen werde: ....",
würde diesen Zweck genauso erfüllen.
Dann muss halt  mal jemand gefunden werden, der eine Verbandsbroschüre "Binnenangeln in S-H" schreibt, die dann (kostendeckend) mit verkauft wird. Müsste doch eigentlich machbar sein.


----------



## Honeyball (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Auch wenn's mir aktuell leid tut, weil die Diskussion hier sachlich und sauber läuft und dementsprechend interessant ist, aber ich klinke mich jetzt bis Dienstag aus, weil ich dort, wo ich jetzt hinfahre (zum Glück) kein Internet habe.

Ich hoffe, es geht so sachlich weiter #h


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber genau daher kommt ja der Unsinn!
> 
> Und Schulpflicht ist gut. Danach sollte man freihändig laufen, lesen, schreiben, rechnen und auch angeln können.:m
> 
> ...



Ja - ich verstehe Deine Meinung!

Hinsichtlich der Angelprüfungspflicht habe ich jedoch eine eigene und abweichende Meinung & begrüße die Prüfungspflicht & halte sehr viel davon, theoretische anglerische Inhalte und Materien den Leuten zwangsweise abzuverlangen, bevor man sie ans Wasser schickt!

Ist ja völlig ok - und ich will Dich nicht überzeugen, sondern habe lediglich einige Argumente genannt, warum ICH ganz persönlich FÜR die Prüfungspflicht bin!

Ich würde auch noch viele Sachen mehr in diesem Land mit Prüfungen versehen wollen - aber z.B. für das Zeugen & "halten" von Kindern eine Prüfung vorzuschreiben & einen Mindestintellekt zu verlangen, ist leider rechtlich nicht machbar, obwohl es auch dafür gute Argumente gäbe.......schaut´ einfach nachmittags mal RTL...
(<--Achtung - lediglich ein böser Scherz deshalb ausdrücklich mit Ironiewarnung!)

Kleiner Scherz - aber hier geht´s um´s Angeln - und jeder soll & wird da seine Meinung zu haben - meine kennt ihr ja nun!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Honeyball schrieb:


> touché!
> 
> 
> Darin liegt der Unterschied: Für mich ist das ein Pro-Ausbildungs-/Lehrgangs-Argument. Da aber die Prüfung auch ohne Lehrgang bestanden werden kann, gerade hier bei uns in NRW durch einfaches Auswendiglernen, ist dies wie so vieles andere eben aus meiner Sicht *kein* "Pro-Prüfungspflicht Argument"
> ...



Das ist mal konstruktiv und ein Beispiel für einen gangbaren Weg, den ich auch begrüssen würde, anstatt Leute "blind" ans Wasser zu lassen, ohne zu wissen, ob die auch nur irgendeine Ahnung haben, von dem, was sie da zu tun gedenken!


Ernie


----------



## WK1956 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für Dinge, die die Rechte oder die Gesundheit anderer *Menschen* verletzen können(Auto fahren, Waffenbesitz usw.) sind Prüfungen der geistigen Fähigkeiten nötig aber doch bitte nicht um Fische zu fangen.


 
ich mußte sogar eine Prüfung machen nur um lebende Fische verkaufen zu dürfen.
Und stell dir mal vor, ich fand das sogar ganz in Ordnung.
Weniger in Ordnung fand ich den hohen Preis, aber von irgendwas müssen die ja auch leben.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



WK1956 schrieb:


> ich mußte sogar eine Prüfung machen nur um lebende Fische verkaufen zu dürfen.
> Und stell dir mal vor, ich fand das sogar ganz in Ordnung.
> Weniger in Ordnung fand ich den hohen Preis, aber von irgendwas müssen die ja auch leben.
> 
> Gruß Werner



Schön für dich wenn du gern Prpfungen ablegst - mach doch ein Hobby draus.:m
Hat aber nix mit dem Thema zu tun. Immerhin sollen andere Menschen(also wieder Gefährdung!) deinen Fisch auch essen können, ohne sich zu vergiften.
Angler aber verkaufen ihre Fische nicht.


----------



## WK1956 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schön für dich wenn du gern Prpfungen ablegst - mach doch ein Hobby draus.:m


 
zu dem Quatsch sag ich lieber nix!



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hat aber nix mit dem Thema zu tun. Immerhin sollen andere Menschen(also wieder Gefährdung!) deinen Fisch auch essen können, ohne sich zu vergiften.


 
ich bezweifle das ein Mensch meine Fische ißt.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Angler aber verkaufen ihre Fische nicht.


 
das glaubst auch bloß du!

Gruß Werner


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Also - kurz und knapp:
> 
> Geschützte & geschonte & mit Mindestmaß versehene  Fischarten sind via Landesgesetz geregelt.
> 
> ...



Wie kommt der Gesetzgeber denn seiner "Pflicht" bei Änderungen des Fischereirechts, insbesondere bei Schonmaßen und -zeiten nach ? Jedesmal eine neue Prüfung für alle?





ernie1973 schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> Gesetzeskunde als Teil der Pflichtprüfung ist meiner Ansicht nach sehr sinnvoll weil:
> 
> ...




Und Du kannst mir versichern, dass jeder geprüfte Angler eine Meerforelle von einer Bachforelle unterscheiden kann? Einen Döbel vom Frauennerfling? Oder dass er, wenn er in SH Urlaub macht und einen Nordseeschnäpel fängt überhaupt weiß, wo er nachkucken muss? Oder wird er in diesen Fällen, gesetzestreues Verhalten vorausgesetzt, den nicht sicher bestimmten Fisch wieder zurücksetzen? Oder wird er ihn erst mal ablegen, sein stets am Mann geführtes Bestimmungsbuch durchblättern, und den Fisch nach einer Viertelstunge sicher bestimmt, leider verbuddeln müssen. 




WK1956 schrieb:


> Zitat von *WK1956*
> 
> 
> _glaubst du das wirklich?
> ...



Nette Sache um den trockenen Prüfungsstoff verdaulicher zu machen. Sicher aber schwammen in diesen Aquarien keine streng geschützten Arten umher, denn das wäre ja starfbar. Um genau deren Identifikation aber geht es doch im Grunde. 




Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nur man muss auch die Vereine und Verbände verstehen, wenn sie ihr Eigentum schützen wollen und nur darum geht es.
> 
> Ein falsches Argument wird nicht richtiger, wenn man es hundertmal wiederholt.
> 
> ...





ernie1973 schrieb:


> Aber - diese Thematik gehört hier nicht rein, zeigt aber gut, wie schnell mal der $ 17 TierschG für einen Angler zu großem Ärger führen kann, wenn dieser ihn nicht kennt, oder versteht!



§ 17 kann für jeden Bürger zu großem Ärger führen, wenn er ihn nicht kennt oder befolgt. Und da die Zahl privater Tierhalter mit Sicherheit wesentlich höher ist, als die Zahl der Angler frage ich mich, wer diese Menschen vor großem Ärger schützt. 



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das ist mal konstruktiv und ein Beispiel für einen gangbaren Weg, den ich auch begrüssen würde, anstatt Leute "blind" ans Wasser zu lassen, ohne zu wissen, ob die auch nur irgendeine Ahnung haben, von dem, was sie da zu tun gedenken!
> 
> 
> Ernie




Nun Ernie, die Broschüre ist Dir sicher nicht bekannt.

http://www.eutin.de/media/custom/1730_498_1.PDF?1262947208

Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass der Tourischeininhaber den Schein ( nicht die Broschüre) unterschreiben muss und damit auch anerkennt, dass er die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen einhält. Ich kenne diesen Schein nicht, wäre aber interessant, was da drauf steht.


----------



## ksmichel (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Die Diskussion dreht sich hier ein wenig im Kreis, da hier im Grunde nur die Standpunkte geschildert werden und die Protagonisten sich dann vorwerfen, den anderen nicht verstehen zu wollen oder zu können. Das ist ganz ok, ich finde alle Argumente bedenkenswert. |supergri

*Diskussion zusammengefasst:*

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, sehen viele in der Prüfungspflicht eine Art Sicherstellung von Mindeststandards, so dass beispielsweise ein bis dato "Unberegneter" danach einige Dinge wissen sollte. 
Für die Prüfungspflicht werden auch Tierschutzaspekte ins Feld geführt, etwa das richtige Unterscheiden von Fischen. 
Die Prüfungspflicht gilt für Verbandsgewässer, der Verband empfiehlt - wohl mit Rückhalt nicht unwesentlicher Teile der Mitgliedschaft - dass Fischereirechteinhaber anderer Gewässer dies genauso handhaben. Dies wird von den Boardies heftig diskutiert. 
Bezweifelt wird, ob dieses abgefragte Wissen überhaupt reicht, um sich am Wasser richtig zu verhalten.
Vermutet wird, dass die Prüfungspflicht lediglich materielle Bedürfnisse von Vereinen oder Verbänden befriedigt.

*Meine Meinung: *
Diese (praxisferne) Prüfung allein reicht nicht, und das weiß jeder. Sie wurde ja auch nicht von Anglern gemacht, sondern von Leuten aus verwaltenden Bereichen. Das ist in vielen Hobbys nicht anders, etwa dem Amateurfunk. So werden dann viele Experten dazu gehört, was geprüft werden soll und es entsteht ein Katalog mit 10 Seiten Spezieller Fischkunde, aber 50 Seiten Gesetzeskunde#d.

Aber, was eine Prüfung dennoch leistet, ist nicht zu unterschätzen. So schlecht die Auswahl des Prüfungsstoffes auch sein mag, so wird doch jeder wenigstens einmal im Schweinsgalopp durch den Stoff getrieben. Der Teilnehmer erhält erst mal eine Struktur.

*Wie könnte es denn besser laufen als mit einem bloßen Sachkunde-Nachweis?*
a) Gastangler sind geprüft (wie es der LSFV fordert)
b) Angler (ungeprüft) darf angeln, wird aber durch geprüften Angler begleitet. 
Alternative b) erinnert mich an meinen Lernvorgang als Jugendlicher. Ich musste im Verein innerhalb einer einjährigen Frist einen Jugendfischereischein machen. Bis dato DURFTE ich aber schon  angeln, aber: Nur in Begleitung eines erwachsenen Fischereischeininhabers. Der hat mir dann die Praxis an seinem Gewässer erklärt. Dafür war ich sehr dankbar und bin es bis heute. 

Und wenn ich heute an einem neuen Gewässer bin oder eine neue Angelart ausprobiere, dann mache ich das am liebsten mit Kundigen zusammen, die mich anleiten. 

Ganz klar: Als Anfänger MUSS ich in einem guten Kurs auch erfahren, dass es nötig ist, mich selbst weiterzubilden, wenn ich a) keine rechtlichen Probleme bekommen will und b) Fische mit den richtigen Methoden fangen will. Wer nur mit Prüfungswissen angelt, wird öfters erfolglos bleiben, denn nur das direkte und indirekte Sammeln von Angelerfahrung bringt Fänge. Und dazu gibt es ja auch die vielen hilfsbereiten Angler im Forum.

Grüße,
ksmichel


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ksmichel schrieb:


> *Diskussion zusammengefasst:*
> 
> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, sehen viele in der Prüfungspflicht eine Art Sicherstellung von Mindeststandards, so dass beispielsweise ein bis dato "Unberegneter" danach einige Dinge wissen sollte.
> Für die Prüfungspflicht werden auch Tierschutzaspekte ins Feld geführt, etwa das richtige Unterscheiden von Fischen.
> ...



Auch hier fehlt der wesentlichste Punkt.

- Kein Fischereirechtinhaber ist gezwungen, Erlaubnisscheine an nicht geprüfte Angler auszugeben.


----------



## ksmichel (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Danke, Ralle, hab es noch eingefügt.
ksmichel


----------



## WK1956 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie kommt der Gesetzgeber denn seiner "Pflicht" bei Änderungen des Fischereirechts, insbesondere bei Schonmaßen und -zeiten nach ? Jedesmal eine neue Prüfung für alle?


 
gibt es bei der Änderung der Straßenverkehrsordnung eine neue Führerscheinprüfung für alle?




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nette Sache um den trockenen Prüfungsstoff verdaulicher zu machen. Sicher aber schwammen in diesen Aquarien keine streng geschützten Arten umher, denn das wäre ja starfbar. Um genau deren Identifikation aber geht es doch im Grunde.


 
Da wir einen Fachmann für Fischerei im Team hatten, konnten wir auch immer wieder seltene Arten zeigen, die aus Nachzuchtprogrammen stammten. Geschützte Arten hatten wir allerdings nur als Präparate.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



WK1956 schrieb:


> zu dem Quatsch sag ich lieber nix!



Gut halten wir fest: Du bist für totalitären Umgang mit den Menschen und ich nicht.

Da wir das nun geklärt haben ist unsere Konversation beendet.

Schönes WE!
|wavey:


----------



## antonio (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das ist mal konstruktiv und ein Beispiel für einen gangbaren Weg, den ich auch begrüssen würde, anstatt Leute "blind" ans Wasser zu lassen, ohne zu wissen, ob die auch nur irgendeine Ahnung haben, von dem, was sie da zu tun gedenken!
> 
> siehst du ernie, es könnte auch ohne prüfung gehen.
> und "vollkommen blind" wollte wohl auch keiner irgendwen ans wasser schicken, auch wenn es hier nicht so deutlich geschrieben wurde.
> ...



antonio


----------



## WK1956 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gut halten wir fest: Du bist für totalitären Umgang mit den Menschen und ich nicht.
> 
> Da wir das nun geklärt haben ist unsere Konversation beendet.
> 
> ...


 
Naja, nachdem du anscheinend nur Quatsch, eine etwas direkter Bezeichnung verkneif ich mir, schreiben kannst, denn anders iist deine obige Äußerung, wie auch diese:



			
				Professor Tinca schrieb:
			
		

> Schön für dich wenn du gern Prpfungen ablegst - mach doch ein Hobby draus.:m


 
nicht zu nennen, kann ich da gut drauf verzichten.

Dir auch ein schönes WE.

Gruß Werner


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie kommt der Gesetzgeber denn seiner "Pflicht" bei Änderungen des Fischereirechts, insbesondere bei Schonmaßen und -zeiten nach ? Jedesmal eine neue Prüfung für alle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie bei vielen rechtlichen Materien, in denen eine Prüfungspflicht besteht, hat der Gesetzgeber seiner Pflicht genüge getan, wenn er einmalig und erstmalig durch eine Prüfung einen Mindeststandard abgecheckt hat!

Mit diesem Mindeststandard ausgestattet kann & sollte sich jeder Angler in Zukunft selber "fit" und auf dem Laufenden halten - was meistens auch gut klappt!

Zudem musste ich selber auch grinsen, wieviele geprüfte Angler nichts davon wussten, dass der Wels in NRW am Rhein kein Mindestmaß mehr hat und der Aal z.B. mittlerweile ein Mindestmaß von 50 cm und ne Schonzeit am Rhein hat.......aber von etwas Eigenverantwortung sind geprüfte Angler auch nicht entbunden, weil sie mal ne Prüfung abgelegt haben - und von "ungeprüften" könnte man soviel Eigenverantwortung wohl kaum verlangen, was auch die Versager unter den geprüften belegen, denn wenn die es schon nicht hinkriegen, dann kann man von anglerisch komplett Ungebildeten wohl nur noch weniger verlangen, weswegen ich die Prüfungspflicht nach wie vor für sinnvoll halte, um die Menschen erstmal zu einer rudimentären Mindestbildung in Sachen angeln zu zwingen!


Nach der Prüfung weiß ein Angler zumindest schonmal eher, welche Gesetze sich geändert haben KÖNNTEN und vielleicht sogar, wo er das nachlesen kann!(das steht und fällt dann wohl mit der doch recht unterschiedlichen Qualität der Ausbildung!).



Dreh´ es wie Du magst - ich habe meine Meinung - akzeptiere natürlich auch jede andere, teile sie nur nicht & bin heilfroh, dass die Pflicht zur Prüfung meistenorts noch besteht!

Tut keinem weh - kostet nicht viel - macht in anglerischen Materien sicher auch schlauer und sichert einen gewissen "Mindeststandard", der von mir aus gerne auch noch (theoretisch und vor allem praktisch) angehoben werden könnte!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> antonio



Für den Sohnemann mit dem (geprüften) Vater haben wir ja den Jugendfischereischein, den man OHNE Prüfung bekommt, wobei man  in der Regel ja nur unter Aufsicht eines geprüften volljährigen Anglers angelt!

Damit ist dankenswerterweise für Jugendliche eine einstiegserleichternde Regelung schon vorhanden!

Zudem befürworte ich auch schon lange einen solchen "Probeangelschein", mit dem auch ein Erwachsener in Begleitung eines geprüften Anglers erstmal für ne Zeit ohne Prüfung angeln dürfen sollte, bevor er selber eine Prüfung ablegt, die bereits MIT praktischen Kenntnissen bestimmt noch viel sinnvoller wäre!

So war es bei mir - ich durfte mit Jugendfischereischein mit der Jugendgruppe des Vereins angeln oder in Begleitung eines (geprüften) Volljährigen Vereinsmitgliedes, was meist mein Dad war!

Dann machte ich (in NRW freiwillig) als Kind den Kurs - und war am Tage nach der Prüfung schon Angler mit theoretischer UND praktischer Erfahrung!

Das wäre ein Traum, wenn es diesen Angelschein "auf Probe" geben würde - zur Prüfung würde ich die Leute trotzdem noch schicken wollen, um meine so geliebten (weil sinnvollen) Mindestkenntnisse zu überprüfen & sicherzustellen!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Dreh´ es wie Du magst - ich habe meine Meinung - akzeptiere natürlich auch jede andere, teile sie nur nicht & bin heilfroh, dass die Pflicht zur Prüfung meistenorts noch besteht!
> 
> Tut keinem weh - kostet nicht viel - macht in anglerischen Materien sicher auch schlauer und sichert einen gewissen "Mindeststandard", der von mir aus gerne auch noch (theoretisch und vor allem praktisch) angehoben werden könnte!
> 
> Ernie



Das eine sind Meinungen, darüber kann man trefflich streiten.

Das andere sind Argumente und Fakten. 

Was ist mit dem unbestreitbaren Fakt, dass kein Fischereirechtinhaber einen ungeprüften Angler an sein Gewässer lassen muss.

Eine Notwendigkeit zum Schutz der Gewässer durch vom Erlaubisscheinausgeber nicht gewollte Befischung besteht daher nicht.


----------



## kaiszenz (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Also wie ich das sehe sollte der Verband die touri regelung grundsätzlich begrüßen aber auf bestimmte Voraussetzungen bestehen (prüfungspflicht) an SEINEN Gewässern.Dann kann jeder Verein eigenständig (ohne empfehlung ) entscheiden ob oder inwieweit er das zulassen will.Ich finde es traurig das der Verband sich GEGEN die tourischeine ausspricht .Und sich in sachen einmischt in die er sich nicht einmischen bräuchte und noch weniger sollte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



kaiszenz schrieb:


> Also wie ich das sehe sollte der Verband die touri regelung grundsätzlich begrüßen aber auf bestimmte Voraussetzungen bestehen (prüfungspflicht) an SEINEN Gewässern.Dann kann jeder Verein eigenständig (ohne empfehlung ) entscheiden ob oder inwieweit er das zulassen will.Ich finde es traurig das der Verband sich GEGEN die tourischeine ausspricht .Und sich in sachen einmischt in die er sich nicht einmischen bräuchte und noch weniger sollte.



So isses!
:m


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



kaiszenz schrieb:


> Also wie ich das sehe sollte der Verband die touri regelung grundsätzlich begrüßen aber auf bestimmte Voraussetzungen bestehen (prüfungspflicht) an SEINEN Gewässern.Dann kann jeder Verein eigenständig (ohne empfehlung ) entscheiden ob oder inwieweit er das zulassen will.Ich finde es traurig das der Verband sich GEGEN die tourischeine ausspricht .Und sich in sachen einmischt in die er sich nicht einmischen bräuchte und noch weniger sollte.



Jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter/Verein *kann* dies ohnehin auch trotzdem tun & wenn der Verband seinen Mitgliedern eine solche "Empfehlung" gegenüber ausspricht, nur geprüfte Angler angeln zu lassen, dann ändert sich erstmal NIX.

Die Touri-Regelung stammt übrigens vom gleichen Gesetzgeber, der ansonsten für die Prüfungspflicht ist und dient vermutlich der lokalen Wirtschaftsförderung.

Ich bin ein Freund der Prüfungspflicht aus o.g. Gründen und kein Freund der Touri-Regelung!

:m

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So isses!
> :m



Du wachst auch erst auf, wenn jemand etwas schreibt, dass Dir gefällt, oder? |supergri *grins*

Sorry - kleiner Scherz!

JEDER, natürlich auch Mods & Admins, haben hier sicher ein Recht auf eine eigene Meinung!

Deine kennen wir ja ! -->Verband -->immer böse - alles schlecht!...aber manchmal - wenn auch nur manchmal - bin ich mit denen einer Meinung und sage das auch gerne!



Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das eine sind Meinungen, darüber kann man trefflich streiten.
> 
> Das andere sind Argumente und Fakten.
> 
> ...





ernie1973 schrieb:


> Jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter/Verein *kann* dies ohnehin auch trotzdem tun & wenn der Verband seinen Mitgliedern eine solche "Empfehlung" gegenüber ausspricht, nur geprüfte Angler angeln zu lassen, dann ändert sich erstmal NIX.
> 
> Die Touri-Regelung stammt übrigens vom gleichen Gesetzgeber, der ansonsten für die Prüfungspflicht ist und dient vermutlich der lokalen Wirtschaftsförderung.
> 
> ...



Warum weichst Du konsequent meiner Frage aus?


----------



## Piet81 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Vielleicht mal ein kurzes Statement von jemanden der in einem schleswig-holsteinischen Touristenort großgeworden ist und sich das mit den Touri-Anglern immer wieder ansehen musste.

Vorweg: Ich halte absolut nicht von Regeln, die den Zugang zum Angeln unnötig erschweren, aber ...

... wenn Reihenweise untermaßiger Fisch abgeschlagen wird im Sinne von "Geil ich habe einen Fisch geangelt", kriege ich Probleme.

... wenn die Leute nicht mal wissen, was sie da angeln und wie man Artgerecht die Fische tötet bzw released, kriege ich auch Probleme.

Ich finde, dass die Zugänge zum Angeln so leicht sein sollten wie möglich, aber ein kommerzieller Freibrief in Form eines Touristen-Scheins halte ich für schwierig.

Und ja, ich weiß, dass auch die Angelgeschäfte von den 25€ Touristen-Billig-Sets profitieren.


Nur mal als Gedankenanstoß: Wie wäre es mit dem Touristen-Autoführerschein: 25€ und jeder darf für 4 Wochen mal am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen. Ist ja schleißlich Urlaub. 


So, viel Spaß beim zerrupfen .....


----------



## antonio (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Piet81 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal ein kurzes Statement von jemanden der in einem schleswig-holsteinischen Touristenort großgeworden ist und sich das mit den Touri-Anglern immer wieder ansehen müsste.
> 
> wo hast du dir das ansehen müssen, den schein gibts doch noch nicht so lange.
> und wenn du wirklich "müßte" meinst kannst du wahrsagen?
> ...



antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Warum weichst Du konsequent meiner Frage aus?



Welcher genau?

Wenn ich was überlesen habe, dann entschuldige bitte - meine "pro" Argumente bleiben von Euch ja auch oft unkommentiert - vielleicht hat das schon auf mich abgefärbt - oder mich ebenfalls zu einseitig eingefärbt...? *g*

Sorry dafür - lese jetzt nochmal nach, um auch Deine Frage zu beantworten....!

--> so gefunden:

"Was ist mit dem Fakt?..." - war wohl die Frage....!

Der weiche ich nicht aus - aber an dem Fakt ändert diese Empfehlung doch nix!

...und wenn man von Verbandsseite lieber geprüfte Angler am Wasser haben will, dann finde ich auch an der Empfehlung nix Schlimmes, weil es dafür durchaus gute Gründe gibt!


Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Piet81 schrieb:


> Nur mal als Gedankenanstoß: Wie wäre es mit dem Touristen-Autoführerschein: 25€ und jeder darf für 4 Wochen mal am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen. Ist ja schleißlich Urlaub.
> 
> 
> So, viel Spaß beim zerrupfen .....



Du wirst lachen, wenn Du eine Privatstraße hast, kannst Du da fahren lassen, wen Du willst. Auch ganz ohne Führerschein. 
Und wenn Du einen Verkehrsübungsplatz betreibst, auch.
Und auf Deinem großen Hinterhof ebenfalls.

Und jeder soll an seinen Gewässern eben angeln lassen können, wen er möchte. 

Du siehst, hier wird das profane Angeln noch restriktiver gesehen, als der Umgang mit einem Kraftfahrzeug.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Welcher genau?
> 
> Wenn ich was überlesen habe, dann entschuldige bitte - meine "pro" Argumente bleiben von Euch ja auch oft unkommentiert - vielleicht hat das schon auf mich abgefärbt?
> 
> ...



Ich stell sie gerne nochmal.


Da ja jeder Fischereirechtinhaber frei entscheiden kann, ob er Anglern mit Touristenschein einen Erlaubnisschein ausgibt oder nicht, wozu muss das dann in Gesetzen geregelt werden?


----------



## Piet81 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> antonio




Stimmt, Autofahren ist einfacher....

@Wegen dem Ort: 23743 Grömitz - einer der wenigen Orte, wo man dank der 398m langen Seebrücke ohne "Spezialausrüstung" wie Brandungsgeschirr weit rauskommt. 

Ich in übrigens oft genug da, um die Lage vor Ort beurteilen zu können...


----------



## Piet81 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich stell sie gerne nochmal.
> 
> 
> Da ja jeder Fischereirechtinhaber frei entscheiden kann, ob er Anglern mit Touristenschein einen Erlaubnisschein ausgibt oder nicht, wozu muss das dann in Gesetzen geregelt werden?




Eben, 

spannend wir es dann nur für die "frei zugänglichen" Küstengewässer in S.-H.

Siehe meine Meinung weiter oben...


----------



## antonio (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Piet81 schrieb:


> Stimmt, Autofahren ist einfacher....
> 
> @Wegen dem Ort: 23743 Grömitz - einer der wenigen Orte, wo man dank der 398m langen Seebrücke ohne "Spezialausrüstung" wie Brandungsgeschirr weit rauskommt.
> 
> Ich in übrigens oft genug da, um die Lage vor Ort beurteilen zu können...



könntest du auch mal mit konkreten fakten kommen bitte?

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Piet81 schrieb:


> Eben,
> 
> spannend wir es dann nur für die "frei zugänglichen" Küstengewässer in S.-H.
> 
> Siehe meine Meinung weiter oben...




Und wem gehören die Fisch dort, bzw. wer hat das Recht, sie sich anzueignen?

Wessen persönliche Rechte werden da verletzt?


----------



## ernie1973 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich stell sie gerne nochmal.
> 
> 
> Da ja jeder Fischereirechtinhaber frei entscheiden kann, ob er Anglern mit Touristenschein einen Erlaubnisschein ausgibt oder nicht, wozu muss das dann in Gesetzen geregelt werden?



Naja - weil ich etwas Bedenken habe, dass die Gier nach Geld auch bei diesem Thema mancherorts über die Vernunft siegen könnte!

Das die Gier nach Geld schon einmal über die Vernunft gesiegt hat, dass zeigt die bloße Existenz von Touristenscheinen schon sehr deutlich!

Auch davon bin ich kein Freund - & finde es inkonsequent - ebenso bin ich kein Freund der Abschaffung der Prüfungspflicht, wie ihr vielleicht schon gemerkt habt!

Wer angeln will, der soll auch ruhig etwas dafür tun müssen, dafür zahlen müssen und seine "Mindestqualifikation" zwangsweise nachweisen müssen!

Auf rein freiwilliger Basis, im bloßen Vertrauen darauf, dass sich angehende Angler schon selber "schlau" machen, hätten wir *noch weniger* anglerische "Mindestbildung", als wir es jetzt schon *trotz* Prüfungspflicht haben --> da bin ich entschieden gegen!!!

Ernie


----------



## Piet81 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> könntest du auch mal mit konkreten fakten kommen bitte?
> 
> antonio



Sobald ich wieder an der Küste bin, werde ich den nächsten Touri-Schein-Nutzer, der sich nicht waidgerecht verhält nach Namen fragen und um die Erlaubnis bitten, dass zur Dokumentation notwendige Film- und Tonmaterial hier im Forum online stellen zu dürfen (es geht schließlich nichts über die Wahrung der Persönlichkeitsrechte).

Ich hoffe, dass genügt dir. Mir reichen mehr als 15 Jahre regelmäßiges Angeln vor Ort....

@ Ralle: Keinerlei Persönlichkeitsrechte werden verletzt. Mir geht es nur um den artgerechten Umgang mit den Fischen.


----------



## antonio (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Piet81 schrieb:


> Sobald ich wieder an der Küste bin, werde ich den nächsten Touri-Schein-Nutzer, der sich nicht waidgerecht verhält nach Namen fragen und um die Erlaubnis bitten, dass zur Dokumentation notwendige Film- und Tonmaterial hier im Forum online stellen zu dürfen (es geht schließlich nichts über die Wahrung der Persönlichkeitsrechte).
> 
> den zynismus kannst du dir sparen.
> und die geprüften angler die sich nicht waidgerecht verhalten bitte gleich mit benennen.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Naja - weil ich etwas Bedenken habe, dass die Gier nach Geld auch bei diesem Thema mancherorts über die Vernunft siegen könnte!
> 
> Das die Gier nach Geld schon einmal über die Vernunft gesiegt hat, dass zeigt die bloße Existenz von Touristenscheinen schon sehr deutlich!



Die Gier nach Geld hat in meinen Augen mit der Einführung dieser Nonsensprüfung begonnen. Wäre es nicht die Geldgier, würde die Prüfung heute anders aussehen und wir hätten nicht mal die Hälfte der heutigen Anglerzahlen. 

(Darüber lasse ich auch sehr gerne mit mir reden)

Du merkst aber schon selbst, dass, je intensiver man Argumente austauscht, die der Tourischeingegener um so mehr in allgemeinen Katastrophenbefürchtungen und "ich will das nicht" abgleiten.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Politik und das Ministerium nach Fakten entscheiden und dann wird der dreimal pro Jahr zu erlangende Tourischein Wirklichkeit.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Piet81 schrieb:


> @ Ralle: Keinerlei Persönlichkeitsrechte werden verletzt. Mir geht es nur um den artgerechten Umgang mit den Fischen.




Artgerecht lebt ein Fisch vom Menschen vollkommen unbehelligt in absolut sauberer und natürlicher Umgebung. 
Artgerecht wird er bei lebendigem Leib zerrissen, angefressen oder in einem Stück verschluckt. Und zwar ohne Rücksicht auf Alter, Laichzeit oder sonstwas.

Artgerecht ist in unseren Augen verdammt grausam.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Naja, nachdem du anscheinend nur Quatsch, eine etwas direkter Bezeichnung verkneif ich mir, schreiben kannst, denn anders iist deine obige Äußerung, wie auch diese:




Nur damit du in Zukunft Dinge, die du nicht verstehst, nicht wieder als Quatsch bezeichnest erläutere ich mal kurz.

Das was beim Angeln die Prüfungspflicht ist und bei einem Aquarienfischhändler(bin vorher vom Händler für essbare Fische ausgegangen...sorry) die Prüfung für Fischhandel, zieht sich durch alle Facetten der Gesellschaft.
Alles wird in blinder Wut reguliert, kontrolliert, limitiert und mit Strafen belegt, wer aus der Reihe tanzt - totalitär - eben.

Es kann doch niemand ernsthaft wollen, dass man ab dem Tag der Geburt nur eine Standardschablone auszufüllen hat, die jegliche Eigenverantwortung und Selbstbestimmung, unter Strafandrohung, in Keim erstickt!

Und du findest das auch noch gut:


WK1956 schrieb:


> ich mußte sogar eine Prüfung machen nur um lebende Fische verkaufen zu dürfen.
> Und stell dir mal vor, ich fand das sogar ganz in Ordnung.




Schönes WE!
|wavey:


----------



## BERND2000 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auch hier fehlt der wesentlichste Punkt.
> 
> - Kein Fischereirechtinhaber ist gezwungen, Erlaubnisscheine an nicht geprüfte Angler auszugeben.


 
Ist es so ?

Ein Besitzer kann über die Nutzung frei entscheiden.
Ein Verein, ist rechtlich eine Person die ebenfalls frei entscheiden kann.
All das mal vorausgesetzt, es wird nicht eingeklagt über das Grundgesetz.
(Ich denke da geht etwas, wenn dieses verletzt wird)

Nun ich denke es ist ein heißes Eisen, wenn Angelvereine einerseits bei der Verpachtung öffendlicher Gewässer bevorzugt werden, weil sie so den Zugang vieler sicherstellen.
Dann aber andernseits den Zugang für Angler begrenzen, die rechtlich  Zugang hätten.
Ob nun ein Angelverein so etwas darf oder nicht, ist zweitrangig es macht sich aber sicher nicht gut, im Umgang mit den öffendlichen Stellen.
Da aber benötigt man gute Kontakte, sei es für Zuschüsse, Pachtungen, Genehmigungen u.v.m.

http://www.aktiverbürger.de/fremdeTexte/rat_vereinsgruendung.pdf

Hmm,..*unter* *3.d* wird es dann schwer.
Sportvereine dürfen es, so wie ich das lese nicht.
Vereine im Allgemeinen schon.

@ ernie1973 :l
Eigendlich hast du mir aus der Seele geschrieben.
Für mich gibt es nur eine Rechtfertigung für die Turistenscheine.
Die sollte es für Besucher aus anderen Ländern geben, aber auch nur begrenzt, für max 2 mal 14 Tage im Jahr.
So etwas würde ich ja verstehen, wenn es z.B Angler aus Spanien oder Holland sind.
Diese Art wie die Scheine zur Zeit vergeben werden, ist lediglich Geldschneiderei gegen besseres Wisssen.
Erst im Osten, nun auch in S.H.
(Selbst ein Forellenpuff muss den Tierschutz sicherstellen)), wer unterweist oder Haftet bei Urlaubsscheinen ?
Sicher unterweist die Bürokraft die Käufer..., haftet also Sie oder der Amtsleiter.|rolleyes
Klingt lustig, aber Tierschutz ist eben ein Grundgesetz, dass hebelt also fast alles aus, was die Länder verabschieden )

Was will der Gesetzgeber ?
Ist die Prüfung notwendig, dann für alle.
Ist sie es nicht, sollte er sie auch nicht zur Bedingung machen wenn ein Jahresfischereischein erworben wird. 
Wir gehen immer mehr in Richtung Bananenstaat.

Kein Wunder also wenn sich Gemeinschaften wehren.
 Es ist nicht Ihr Recht, sondern Ich denke ihre Pflicht, gleiches Recht auch für Ihre Mitglieder zu fordern.
Wenn die nun aber, von der Prüfung überzeugt sind, dann muß auch die Forderung alle Angler einschließen.

Also noch einmal herzlichen Dank für dein Tageswerk, Ernie


----------



## BERND2000 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur damit du in Zukunft Dinge, die du nicht verstehst, nicht wieder als Quatsch bezeichnest erläutere ich mal kurz.
> 
> Das was beim Angeln die Prüfungspflicht ist und bei einem Aquarienfischhändler(bin vorher vom Händler für essbare Fische ausgegangen...sorry) die Prüfung für Fischhandel, zieht sich durch alle Facetten der Gesellschaft.
> Alles wird in blinder Wut reguliert, kontrolliert, limitiert und mit Strafen belegt, wer aus der Reihe tanzt - totalitär - eben.
> ...


 
Ich finde Er hat Dir sauber wiederlegt, das es nicht nur mit der Gefährdung anderer Menschen zu tun hat.|rolleyes
Nun weichst Du aus, wie unnötig viele Reglungen in Deutschland bestehen, und unterstellst Er fände das gut.
Aber es stimmt, eine dieser Reglungen findet Er gut.
Von den vielen anderen hatte er nicht geschrieben, dass Er sie gut findet.
Der Punkt ging sicher nicht an dich.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Aber genau daher kommt ja der Unsinn!
> 
> Und Schulpflicht ist gut. Danach sollte man freihändig laufen, lesen, schreiben, rechnen und auch angeln können.:m
> 
> ...


 
Es hat sich verdammt viel bei den Fischen geändert, viele gibt es heute  kaum oder gar nicht mehr.
Sicher nicht nur selten wegen der Fischerei, aber verdammt oft weil Niemand sich für Sie einsetzte.
Unter anderen weil man es nicht besser wusste, oder unwissend die Auswirkungen abstritt.

*Die Umwelt ist Allgemeingut, jede Art ein Schatz für tausende nachfolgende Generationen.*

Völlig übertrieben brutal, sollte uns eine Art wie der Aal, Stör u.v.m, wichtiger sein als einige Tote im Straßenverkehr.
Der Vergleich mit dem Führerschein mag nicht leicht sein, aber so unrichtig ist er nicht.


----------



## WK1956 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nur damit du in Zukunft Dinge, die du nicht verstehst, nicht wieder als Quatsch bezeichnest erläutere ich mal kurz.


 
ach weist du ich denke du verstehst einiges nicht! Oder du versuchst aus purer Bosheit einiges zu verdrehen.
Falls dem nicht so sein sollte, dann lies dein Geschreibsel nochmal nach, halte den Kopf schief und versuch nachzudenken.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das was beim Angeln die Prüfungspflicht ist und bei einem Aquarienfischhändler(bin vorher vom Händler für essbare Fische ausgegangen...sorry) die Prüfung für Fischhandel,


 
bin weder das eine noch das andere!



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> zieht sich durch alle Facetten der Gesellschaft.
> Alles wird in blinder Wut reguliert, kontrolliert, limitiert und mit Strafen belegt, wer aus der Reihe tanzt - totalitär - eben.
> 
> Es kann doch niemand ernsthaft wollen, dass man ab dem Tag der Geburt nur eine Standardschablone auszufüllen hat, die jegliche Eigenverantwortung und Selbstbestimmung, unter Strafandrohung, in Keim erstickt!


 
Das ist nicht nur Quatsch, das ist Schwach...




Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und du findest das auch noch gut:


 
Ja 



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schönes WE!
> |wavey:


 
Naja


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr aber, einen Angler mit Grundkenntnissen oder die allgemeine Abschaffung der Prüfung.
> Man sollte aber auch immer daran denken, diese Menschen werden auch mal über Besatz entscheiden, sei es als Vereinsmitglied bei Abstimmungen oder weil sie etwas pachten.





BERND2000 schrieb:


> *Die Umwelt ist Allgemeingut, jede Art ein Schatz für tausende nachfolgende Generationen.*




Dein letzter Beitrag, garde im Konsens mit dem davor zitierten, zeigt die Verirrung und inkonsequenz in Deiner Argumentation.

Heute wird die Anglerische Umwelt, sprich unsere Gewässer, von *geprüften* Anglern sehr oft, fast immer, mit Füßen getreten.

Es sind *geprüfte* Angler, die Besatz nach Vorlieben und nicht nach okologischen und Artenschutzrechtlichen Grundsätzen fordern. Es sind *geprüfte *Angler, die heimlich Fische aus einem Gewässer in das andere umsetzen. Ohne Rücksicht auf die Artenstruktur.

Es sind sehr oft im *Verband* organisierte Vereine, deren Vorstände sich von *geprüften* Anglern drängen lassen, solch katastrophalen Besatz zu tätigen. Es sind diese Vereine, die wegen der Mitgliedsbeiträge die Wünsche Ihrer* geprüften* Mitglieder erfüllen.

Es sind *geprüfte* Angler in *organisierten* Vereinen, die den von Dir zitierten Schatz der Allgemeinheit nicht nur mit Füßen treten, sondern auch noch für Ihre Kaste dass alleinige Recht dazu beanspruchen.

Danke für diese deine Argumentation. Viel besser kann man das heuchlerische Geschrei nach der Prüfung nicht demontieren. 

Sicher wäre der Umwelt und dem Artenschutz ein großer Gefallen getan, wenn man die Fischereirechte und die Hege in die Hand einer unabhängigen, staatlichen Institution, oder vielleicht auch einer kompetenten Naturschutzorganisation überträgt, und dort nur noch ungeprüfte Angler fischen lässt. 
Die schleppen sicher keine Welse vom Fluß in den See.  

Nein, weder Umwelt- noch Artenschutzargumente kann ein Verbund geprüfter Angler ins Feld führen, ohne sich vollkommen lächerlich zu machen.


----------



## kaiszenz (28. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dein letzter Beitrag, garde im Konsens mit dem davor zitierten, zeigt die Verirrung und inkonsequenz in Deiner Argumentation.
> 
> Heute wird die Anglerische Umwelt, sprich unsere Gewässer, von *geprüften* Anglern sehr oft, fast immer, mit Füßen getreten.
> 
> ...


:m dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen Futterneid sry.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dein letzter Beitrag, garde im Konsens mit dem davor zitierten, zeigt die Verirrung und inkonsequenz in Deiner Argumentation.
> 
> 
> Tut sie das wirklich, oder ist es nur eine retorische Unterstellung ?
> ...


 
Glaubst Du eigendlich das was Du schreibst ?
Wenn ja, bist Du ein Feind der Angler.
Wenn Dier nicht einmal Angler mit Grundkenntnissen reichen, können Dier noch weniger ausgebildete Angler noch viel weniger reichen.
Fehler machen beide Gruppen, ich denke je nach Wissensstand aber weniger viel.
Mir fallen da verdammt viele Namen ein, die aus den Vereinen heraus zu Fachleuten im Hobby wurden und viel bewegen.
(Teilweise später auch studierten)

Deine ins Feld geführten Profis, zeigten deutlich weniger Ergeitz neues durch zu setzen, es ist halt ihr Job, nicht der Lebensinnhalt.

Sicher, Diese Fachleute im Hobby kamen oder blieben selten in den Verbänden im Zentrum der Macht.
Das aber ist ja wohl auch klar, diese Leute sind lieber aktiv tätig, ohne Einfluß sind sie aber nicht.

Ralle ich weiß es ist nicht nett,
so etwas in ein Zitat einzufügen.
Ist ne dumme Angewohnheit die ich gerne von anderen übernehme.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Bei diesem ganzen Geschreibsel um Besatz, Natur- und Artenschutz etc. gehts doch gar nicht ums Angeln oder Angler!....

Da gehts um Gewässerbewirtschaftung und Bewirtschafter!!!

Und ja, wer Fließgewässer und größere Stillgewässer bewirtschaften will, der sollte eine umfängliche Prüfung ablegen müssen und seine professionellen Fähigkeiten dazu nachweisen!!!

Also keine Prüfung für Angler, sondern für Gewässerbewirtschafter!

Dass einer der ein Gewässer bewirtschaften will, das so machen und die Angler so kontrollieren kann, wie sich das gehört und wie das Naturschutzkriterien etc. entspricht..

Wer Fließgewässer oder größere Stillgewässer bewirtschaften will, muss dabei immer auch das Gemeinwohl im Auge haben und darf nicht nur seine Klientel bedienen wollen.

Und sollte daher streng geprüft werden und seine Fähigkeiten zur Bewirtschaftung nachweisen..

Denn nicht das Angeln macht Gewässer kaputt, sondern die falsche Bewirtschaftung (wozu auch z. B. fehlende Kontrollen gehören)...

Ein Angler der einen Fisch nicht eindeutig kennt, müsste gesetzlich eindeutiger gezwungen sein, diesen im Fangfall zurücksetzen (geschützte Arten entnehmen darf man eh gesetzlich nicht). Und im Falle der Entnahme eines geschützten Fisches auch streng bestraft werden - Entnahme der Karte!

Aber auch wenn in deutschen Gewässern bundesweit 100.000 nicht eindeutig identifizierte Fische entnommen werden würden (vieles dürften davon dann ja auch nicht gefährdete Arten sein, gefährdete Arten kommen ja nicht so oft vor, sonst wären sie ja nicht gefährdet, gelle?) ist für die Gewässer und die Natur in Deutschland nicht so schädlich, wie wenn ein einziges Fließgewässer falsch bewirtschaftet und besetzt wird..

Das aber ist eben NICHT Sache der Angler, sondern der Bewirtschafter!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Antonio, merkste nix ?
> Die *wollen *doch gar nicht ernstahft diskutieren.



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, denn nach solchen Aussagen vergeht mir die Lust daran:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> nur bei den Menschen.
> Nämlich die Moral *einiger Degenerierter,* die überflüssigerweise auch noch den Zugang zur Macht gefunden haben.



Interessant zu sehen das diese Aussage noch so geschrieben steht.. So diskutiert man also... Dann habe ich wohl in der Schule und bei allen Prüfungen in Sozialkunde versagt.

Klar machen die Verbände bzw. deren Vorstände einiges falsch - aber einige Mitglieder deswegen "degeneriert" zu nennen... 
Also haben sie einen Gendefekt weil sie im Verband sind... Ich spinne mal weiter... Sie sind also "minderwertige" (oder "schlechte") Menschen...

Mir wird übel! Das waren (bzw. sind) die Schlagworte einer brauen Idiologie.
Und genau deswegen (und wegen "Liebilein") vergeht mir nach einer gewissen Zeit die Lust an einer Diskusion.

Das ist für mich "Flaming andersdenkender"

Ach so, ich hatte gestern ein sehr positives Gespräch mit einem sehr hohen Tier vom Verband... 
Und nein, wir waren nicht einer Meinung bei einigen Sachen, wir haben sogar sehr heftig über verschiedene Sachen diskutiert und unsere Meinungen gingen sehr weit auseinander... 
Aber trotzdem hilft der Verband uns Anglern gegen eine Behörde vorzugehen die gegen Nachtangeln und das angeln vom Boot ist.

Schreckliche Vorstellung, oder?? 

2007 wurde das Nachtangelverbot am Rhein gekippt - auf Druck des VDSF und am Rhein dürfen, wie an der Mosel auch, organisierte und unorganisierte Angler ihrem Hobby nachgehen. 
Und genau deswegen "tue" ich (und der Verband) was... Weil ALLE Angler einen Nutzen davon haben.


Und auch ich darf mich wiederholen: Unsere Generation kann nur die Vorstände und Verbandsspitzen von morgen "ausbilden" - wir werden NIE den Ruhm dafür ernten.
Ich bin aber zufrieden damit, denn ich habe AKTIV etwas dafür getan und nicht nur rumgemotzt (oder besser: rumgezickt) wie ein Kind im besten Trotzalter.

Und deswegen bin ich "Verbandshörig" oder "degeneriert" und ist deswegen soll meine Meinung weniger "wert" weil ich sie allenfalls mal in *dickem Schwarz* schreibe und nicht *groß in Rot...

*Ich frage mich wo bleibt da das Demokratieverständnis? Ich hoffe nur, das solche Leute im Angelsport nie "etwas zu sagen " haben. *
*


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Glaubst Du eigendlich das was Du schreibst ?
> 
> Ja, natürlich.
> 
> ...



Das ist kein Problem Bernd, ich teile aus und kann auch einstecken.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei diesem ganzen Geschreibsel um Besatz, Natur- und Artenschutz etc. gehts doch gar nicht ums Angeln oder Angler!....
> 
> Da gehts um Gewässerbewirtschaftung und Bewirtschafter!!!
> 
> ...



Einspruch!

Deine Anmerkungen hinsichtlich der Gewässerbewirtschafter sind richtig und begründet. 
Es ist wesentlich notwendiger diejenigen zu prüfen, die den größeren Schaden anrichten können, als diejenigen, die ein paar Fische aus dem Wasser ziehen.

Aber, es sind die geprüften Angler, die die Vorstände und Gewässerwarte vielfach mit Austrittsdrohungen unter Druck setzen, wenn der Besatz nicht nach Ihren Wünschen geschieht.

Doch mir geht es nicht darum, die geprüften Angler oder Vereine anzuklagen. Mir geht es darum, die inkonsequenz in der Argumentation der Tourischeingegner aufzuzeigen.

Überspitzt metaphorisch ausgedrückt:

Eine Horde geprüfter Vandalen schlägt eine Wohnung kurz und klein und verwehrt dem ungeprüften Vandalen den Zutritt mit der Begründung, er habe dreckige Schuhe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



> Eine Horde geprüfter Vandalen schlägt eine Wohnung kurz und klein und verwehrt dem ungeprüften Vandalen den Zutritt mit der Begründung, er habe dreckige Schuhe.


:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem hilft der Verband uns Anglern gegen eine Behörde vorzugehen die gegen Nachtangeln und das angeln vom Boot ist.
> 
> Schreckliche Vorstellung, oder??
> 
> ...



Das es auch Beispiele guter Verbandsarbeit gibt, haben wir nie bestritten, sondern sogar - sofern es uns bekannt wurde - sogar ausdrücklich gelobt. 

Dennoch, ein Pfadfinder, der jeden Tag alten Omis über die Straße hilft tut ein Gutes Werk. Wenn er aber jeder dritten dabei die Handtasche klaut, ist er ein Verbrecher. 

Und wenn die Guten und aufgeschlossenen (Verbände oder Funktionäre) die anglerfeindlichen Institutionen, Menschen oder Aktivitäten in ihren eigenen Reihen nicht strikt bekämpfen, dann gehören auch die nicht in diese Funktion.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Ironie an:
Und wenn schon Prüfung, dann bundesweit die gleiche..
Z.B. Ralles Vorschlag für Kurs und Prüfung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3208363&postcount=11 


			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Kursus:
> 
> Vortragender:
> 
> ...


Da ist ALLES für Angler wirklich relevante drin - mehr brauchts nicht beim Angeln...
Und das alles ist heute schon für jeden Bürger gesetzlich so verpflichtend!!!!
Mit so einer Prüfung könnte man sich dann auch den Tourischein sparen ....
Ironie aus.....

:m:m:m


----------



## BERND2000 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei diesem ganzen Geschreibsel um Besatz, Natur- und Artenschutz etc. gehts doch gar nicht ums Angeln oder Angler!....
> 
> Da gehts um Gewässerbewirtschaftung und Bewirtschafter!!!
> 
> ...


 
Ich komme aus einer Region, wo nun aber Angelvereine = Angler die Bewirtschafter sind.
Besatz wird also von den Anglern geplant, bezahlt und umgesetzt.
Die öffendliche Hand regelt lediglich die grundsätzlichen Dinge, ist aber bei Besatz nicht aktiv und auch bei Kontrollen kaum aktiv.
Was soll ich schreiben, es läuft.

Klar gibt es auch Fischer, die aber sind selten und es ist auch meist kein Bewirtschaften, sondern ein Fangen von dem was vorhanden ist.
Die wenigen die auch bewirtschaften, tun dieses gleichberechtigt an der Seite der Vereine.
Das mag in anderen Regionen anders sein, wo Fischer oder Behörden bewirtschaften und Angler dort lediglich angeln.
Stellen Angler aber auch den Bewirtschafter, denke ich sie brauchen eine Mindestmenge an Wissen bei Ihren Tun.
Sei es als Gewässerwart, oder als Mitglied, immer haben sie auch Verantwortung bei dem was sie tun.
Da es aber Ihr Geld ist, werden sie sich auch Gedanken machen und sich auch einsätzen etwas zu verbessern.
Da geht eine klare Linie durch Deutschland, viele Bundesländer verbieten den Fang von Wanderfischen wie Lachs und anderen.
Meist dort wo öffendliche Gelder für die Bewirtschaftung einfließen.
Im Norden ist es anders, der Fang ist Bewirtschaftern erlaubt, wenn diese die (geschützte) Art fördern.
In der Regel sind es dann die Angler, teilweise auch Fischer, aber selten die öffendliche Hand die für die Wiedereinbürgerung Kosten und die Arbeit machen.
Die Offendlichen Stellen wie Fischereibehörde, haben dann nur die Aufgabe dieses zu unterstützen.
Ähnlich läuft es dann bei Kontrollen ab, die Bewirtschafter machen die Kontrollen, teilweise unterstützt von der Wasserschutzpolizei.
Auch dort sind es also die Angler/Fischer die Ihre Gewässer im eigenen Interesse sehr aufmerksam beobachten.
Wochenende oder Feierabend sind dann Fremdwörter.|supergri 
Dort wo Angler lediglich angeln, sollte es den meisten Anglern sehr egal sein was neben Ihnen gemacht wird, dort aber wo sie den Bewirtschafter stellen, eben nicht. 
In S.H haben (meist) die Angler eine Menge positives erreicht und teilweise viel Zeit und Geld investiert, sei es bei den Wanderfischen oder bei der Renaturierung der Gewässer.
Das gibt Ihnen schon wie ich finde, Rechte eine Mindestmenge an Wissen der dort fischenden Angler zu fordern.

Das ganze Geschreibsel mach also schon Sinn, aber nur wer aus Regionen kommt, wo Angler auch Verantwortung übernommen haben kann das verstehen.
Der Rest mag ja nach weiteren Öffendlichen Einschränkungen oder mehr Konrollen rufen.
Wenn er aber dann gleichzeitig auch mehr Freiheiten verlangt, von dem weiß ich nicht wo er hin will. ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



> Das gibt Ihnen schon wie ich finde, Rechte eine Mindestmenge an Wissen der dort fischenden Angler zu fordern.


Und?
Können sie auch ohne ihre ständig geforderte  gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung heute schon für ihre Gewässer so bestimmen - sie müssen auch ohne Zwangsprüfung niemand ans Wasser lassen, der die Prüfung nicht hat..

Dagegen sagt auch niemand was...

Nur wenn sie das für ALLE Angler auch anderen Gewässern in ihrem Land fordern - denn dazu haben sie keinerlei Recht!!!

Und auch nochmal:
Ein Angler muss nicht viel wissen und beachten, um waidgerecht und vernünftig zu angeln - ein Bewirtschafter schon, wenn er Gewässer vernünftig bewirtschaften will.

Das hier folgende reicht, um waidgerecht und vernünftig zu angeln - alles darüber hinaus ist Sache der Bewirtschafter und nicht der Angler..


			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Kursus:
> 
> Vortragender:
> 
> ...



Und gerade in SH für eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung zu sein, wo nicht mal ein Kurs benötigt wird, sondern schlichtes auswendig lernen und dann wieder vergessen reicht, das ist sowieso mehr als lächerlich..........


----------



## BERND2000 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> Können sie auch ohne ihre ständig geforderte gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung heute schon für ihre Gewässer so bestimmen - sie müssen auch ohne Zwangsprüfung niemand ans Wasser lassen, der die Prüfung nicht hat..
> 
> Dagegen sagt auch niemand was...
> ...


 
 Zum Bewirtschafter hatte ich ja schon etwas geschrieben...

Prüfung ohne Lehrgang
Ja so etwas gibt es in vielen Bundesländern.
Habe ich früher auch nicht verstanden, aber es ist oft eine einfache Möglichkeit zum Beispiel, für Menschen die dieses Wissen locker besitzen, dieses einfach nach zu weisen.

(Sei es weil eine gemachte Prüfung nicht nachzuweisen ist oder es z.B langjährige Angler aus den Nachbarländern sind.
Beispiel: Was macht man mit einem Fischereibiologen aus Russland oder einem Angler der in der DDR ewig alle Scheine hatte, bei dem aber dumme Stichtage der Anerkennung im Weg stehen ?
Manchmal ist es  der einfachste Weg, nicht weiter ewig Probleme mit der Anerkennung zu haben)

Na Thomas, 
Auswendig lehrnen ist sicher nicht so toll.#d
Aber wenigstens hatten sie sich mal damit beschäftigt.
Hängt dann vom Ausbilder ab, will er ausbilden oder lediglich selbst gute Ergebnisse nachweisen.
Reißt Er sie mit, oder sitzen sie dort nur ihre Stunden ab.
Das aber kann bei einem Lehrgangszwang, auch leider nicht ausgeschlossen sein, wer zahlt, sollte auch etwas als Gegenleistung bekommen.
Am Ende des Lehrgangs sollte es Ihnen, gefallen haben daran teilgenommen zu haben.
Das aber gehört hir nicht rein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Nochmal, mehr muss man als Angler nicht wissen, um sich anständig zu verhalten - und wer sich trotzdem nicht anständig verhält, wie man bei vielen geprüften Angler täglich sieht, da nützt eben auch kein Kurs und keine Prüfung was:


			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Kursus:
> 
> Vortragender:
> 
> ...


----------



## kaiszenz (28. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

also es geht doch darum das der LV den Vereinen eine Empfehlung ausgesprochen hat.
Meine Sicht : Der Verband soll das Angeln fördern .
                   Der Verein entscheidet ob und inwieweit er dem zustimmt.
Jeder Verein hat nun die Möglichkeit in verschiedenster Form (jugendangeln,begleitendesangeln usw) Erfahrungen zu sammeln.( ich gehe davon aus das die Vereine so etwas nicht an " IHREN " Mefobächen machen .Das sollen von Mir aus gern nur die Geprüften ) Und diese Erfahrungen teilen die Vereine und Bewirtschafter dann dem Verband mit. 
Und der Verband als verbindung zur Politik erarbeitet Vorschläge im Intresse ALLER Angler.Für mich sieht es so aus das der Verband durch die Empfehlung den Vereinen die Möglichkeit nimmt auf Vereinsebene ( also mit MIR ) dieses Thema zu Diskutieren . Er spricht sich dagegen aus das vielen Menschen der Zugang zum Angeln ermöglicht wird . Und wenn er behilflich ist beim Nacht und Boot angelverbot dann ist das SUUUUUPER das ist nähmlich seine Aufgabe.Tut mir leid aber ein Verband der die Hirachie umkehrt und Empfehlungen ausspricht die gegen das Angen sind vertritt nicht meine Intressen.


----------



## gründler (28. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Es kam gerade nen Buch raus (Nobelpreisträger Laughlin).

Buchtitel:

*Der letzte macht das licht aus!*




Past ganz gut ^^


#h


----------



## BERND2000 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal, mehr muss man als Angler nicht wissen, um sich anständig zu verhalten - und wer sich trotzdem nicht anständig verhält, wie man bei vielen geprüften Angler täglich sieht, da nützt eben auch kein Kurs und keine Prüfung was:


 
Nö, da nutzen dann nur noch Strafen.

Klar habt ihr recht, da ist alles aufgeführt.

Nur, es ist fast schon Gemeinheit Jemanden einen Schein zu geben, wenn Er fast zwangsweise gegen die Auflagen verstoßen wird. 
Das ist dann Geldschneiderei, weil er kaum die Möglichkeit selbst besitzt dieses mal eben alles zu beachten, geschweige verstehen oder nachvollziehen zu können.
Er kann es sich dann selbst aneignen, oder sich Jemanden suchen, der es Ihm vermittelt.
Vorher sollte Er lieber nicht ans Wasser fischen gehen, wenn Er nicht das Übertreten von Verboten, bewusst in Kauf nehmen möchte.

Genau das wird aber mit den Lehrgängen angeboten + einer Kontrolle, ob Er es auch verstanden hat.

Regelrecht boshaft, wer dann freies Angeln für Jederman fordert, gleichzeitig aber nach mehr Kontrollen und höheren Strafen ruft.
Kaum ein Anfänger wird die Reglungen seines Bundeslandes alle kennen, auch nicht wenn er einen Lehrgang mitgemacht hat.
Die Regelungen der Bundesländer wo er Urlaub macht, wird er ungleich noch viel weniger kennen, vorausgesetzt, Er weiss überhaupt das sie abweichen.


----------



## antonio (28. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nö, da nutzen dann nur noch Strafen.
> 
> Klar habt ihr recht, da ist alles aufgeführt.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## BERND2000 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Falsch antonio
Er mag nach so einem Lehrgang nicht alle Reglungen kennen, aber Ihm sind dann viele Reglungen bekannt und er sollte auch wissen das er viele weitere Reglungen nicht kennt.
Z.B sollte ihm dann bekannt sein das Fischereirecht Ländersache ist und sich so mit unterscheidet.

Auch ich weiß nicht alle Reglungen und werde sie auch nie alle kennen.
Wer so etwas von sich behauptet, ist entweder ein Spinner oder einfach ein Gott.
Nun an Götter glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Das  hier nachfolgend ist ALLES!!!! ein normaler, anständiger Mensch wissen muss um regelgerecht angeln zu können - mit keinem Kurs und keiner Prüfung wird jemand darüber hinaus anständiger werden, Anstand und Moral kann man keinem beinbrigen, nur vorleben, da können sich die Zwangsprüfungsunterstützer noch so auf den Kopf stellen.

Und vor allem ersetzt keine Zwangsprüfung und kein theoretischer Zwangskurs auch nur ansatzweise vernünftige Kontrollen und harte Strafen.. ..



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Kursus:
> 
> Vortragender:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



kaiszenz schrieb:


> also es geht doch darum das der LV den Vereinen eine Empfehlung ausgesprochen hat.



Nein, darum geht es eben nicht. Der Verband hat ein Recht dazu, Empfehlungen auszusprechen.

Es geht darum, dass der Verband seinen Einfluss in der Politik geltend gemacht hat und immer noch macht, dass die anglerfreundliche Regelung des Touristenscheins zunächst den Einwohnern S-H verwehrt bleiben sollte, und jetzt, dass dieser Schein statt dreimal, nur einmal pro Jahr ausgegeben werden darf. 

Denn der Verband wird, ob seines zweifelhaften Status als Naturschutzverband, bei Gesetzesnovellen angehört und kann seinen Senf dazugeben. Nicht organisierte Angler können das nicht, bzw. müssen nicht angehört werden. 

Und das ist die dreiste Unverschämtheit an der Sache, weil der Verband (und jeder andere Fischereirechtinhaber) eben auch so die Möglichkeit hat, keine Erlaubnisscheine an Angler mit Touristenschein auszugeben.

Der Verband versucht als, andersdenkende und nicht organisierte Fischereirechtinhaber per Gesetz seinen Richtlinien und seiner Ideologie zu unterwerfen. 

Das geht den Verband aber einen Scheixxdreck an.


----------



## BERND2000 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein, darum geht es eben nicht. Der Verband hat ein Recht dazu, Empfehlungen auszusprechen.
> 
> Es geht darum, dass der Verband seinen Einfluss in der Politik geltend gemacht hat und immer noch macht, dass die anglerfreundliche Regelung des Touristenscheins zunächst den Einwohnern S-H verwehrt bleiben sollte, und jetzt, dass dieser Schein statt dreimal, nur einmal pro Jahr ausgegeben werden darf.
> 
> ...


 
Warum gründet man den einen Verband ?
Ziel eines Verbandes ist es doch, sich für die Interesssen seiner Mitglieder einzusetzen und sich politisch Gehöhr zu verschaffen.
Dann macht der Landesverband in S.H seinen Job doch gut.

Einen ähnlich "guten" Job haben sicher auch die Verbände des Fremdenverkehrs gemacht, als sie Ausnahmen zum Fischereischein durchboxten.

Beide vertraten lediglich Ihre Interessen.
Wobei die Interessen des Fremdenverkehrs sich sehr, eigennutzig sind. 

Wo bei Ich es erstaunlich finde, das der Gesetzgeber da überhaupt Spielraum hat.
Einerseits verlangt er die Prüfung um die vorgeschriebenen Fischereischeine zu erlangen, andernseits geht es dann, wenn es Geld bringt auch ganz ohne Prüfung mit einer teuren Sondergenehmigung.

Was von den Mitarbeitern des A.B verlangt wird, ist eigendlich etwas anderes und hat mit dem Landesverband S.H wenig zu tun.

*Es geht einfach darum, Bürgern die egal wo sie in Deutschland wohnen, die Möglichkeit des Angelns ohne Prüfung und ohne gesetzlichen Fischerreischein zu verschaffen.*
Etwas also, was sie in fast allen Bundesländern nicht dürfen. 

Nun, als Niedersachse hänge ich da zwischen den Stühlen.
Einen gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Fischereischein haben wir ja selbst nicht, aber ohne Prüfung geht in Niedersachsen eben fast gar nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Im Verbandsforum SH schreibt der Geschäftsführer klar, wie er sich das vorstellt (http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?17782-Urlauberschein&p=300710#post300710 ):
Angelanfänger können ja an den Forellenpuff...

Aber an natürlichen Gewässern hätten die nix verloren...

Und das von Leuten, die immer sagen, Angeln wäre mehr als nur Fische fangen...

Gut, dass auch die Leute da im Forum das nicht kommentarlos schlucken...

Daher bleibe ich auch dabei:
Für mich sind das in den Verbänden rein eigennützige Heuchler, die nur erreichen wollen, dass möglichst alle Gewässer in Vereins/Verbandshand kommen und so ohne Zahlung an den Verband niemand angeln kann..


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Ui.|bigeyes

Offenbar gibt es im Verbandsforum mehr Gegenwind für die Tourischeinbekämpfer, als bei uns.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Das zeigt nur, dass es auch bei den organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern doch noch ein paar richtige Angler gibt - auch wenn sie in der Minderheit sind....

Was man ja an der von der Mehrheit gewählten und finanzierten Verbandspolitik sieht..

Aber immerhin ein kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das zeigt nur, dass es auch bei den organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern doch noch ein paar richtige Angler gibt - auch wenn sie in der Minderheit sind....



Und genau an diese Minderheit glaube ich inzwischen nicht mehr.

Ich seh das eher im normalen menschlichen Verhalten begründet.

Man ist doch vielmehr bereit, auf die Barrikaden zu gehen wenn einem was nicht passt, oder wenn man eigene Nachteile befürchtet, als um etwas zu verhindern oder zu verbessern, was man zwar für richtig hält, das einen persönlich aber nicht betrifft. 

Daran gemessen müsste der Sturm der Entrüstung über den Tourischein eigentlich um ein vielfaches größer sein.

Ich denke, es ist nur eine Minderheit in der Minderheit der organisierten Angler, die sich darüber aufregen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Warum gründet man den einen Verband ?
> Ziel eines Verbandes ist es doch, sich für die Interesssen seiner Mitglieder einzusetzen und sich politisch Gehöhr zu verschaffen.
> Dann macht der Landesverband in S.H seinen Job doch gut.
> 
> ...



Und auch hier nochmal. Niemand hat etwas gegen den Fischereischein, der ist nötig und unverzichtbar. 
Alleine dass man dafür eine fadenscheinige Prüfung ablegen muss, ist nicht zu vertreten.


----------



## WK1956 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und auch hier nochmal. Niemand hat etwas gegen den Fischereischein, der ist nötig und unverzichtbar.
> Alleine dass man dafür eine fadenscheinige Prüfung ablegen muss, ist nicht zu vertreten.


 
Das ist deine Meinung, dass es auch andere Meinungen gibt aktzeptiert ihr einfach nicht.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Koalabaer (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Das ist deine Meinung, dass es auch andere Meinungen gibt aktzeptiert ihr einfach nicht.



Doch,schon. 
Nur die Argumente welche da angeführt werden...sind mir zb.schlecht vermittelbar.

PS: Berufsbedingt öfter im Ausland tätig(Holland,Belgien,Norwegen)frage ich mich...sind wir wirklich so viel blöder,welches eine Prüfung rechtfertigen würde...ich denke #d


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> PS: Berufsbedingt öfter im Ausland tätig(Holland,Belgien,Norwegen)frage ich mich...*sind wir wirklich so viel blöder*,welches eine Prüfung rechtfertigen würde..




Nicht wir alle jedenfalls !#6

Es soll aber Leute geben, die das als sinnvoll für sich selbst erachten.|kopfkrat


----------



## Damyl (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Doch,schon.
> Nur die Argumente welche da angeführt werden...sind mir zb.schlecht vermittelbar.



Genau richtig ......der Gegenseite gehts genau so wie dir.


----------



## Koalabaer (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Damyl schrieb:


> Genau richtig ......der Gegenseite gehts genau so wie dir.



die gehören vielleicht zu den oben... |kopfkrat  :vik:

ich glaube immernoch...wir Deutsche sind nicht blöder. |wavey:


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Das ist deine Meinung, dass es auch andere Meinungen gibt aktzeptiert ihr einfach nicht.
> 
> Gruß Werner




Oh doch, ich akzeptiere Meinungen sehr wohl.

Man muss aber in einer solchen Diskussion subjektive Meinungen von objektiven Fakten trennen.

Und ich diskutiere nach Fakten, meine persönliche Meinung ist eine völlig andere.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



> wir Deutsche sind nicht blöder



Die Deutschen nicht, sondern nur die Mehrheit der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer, die einen solchen Blödsinn ihrer Verbände nicht nur duldet, sondern bezahlt und die Funktionäre immer wiederwählt, die solchen Blödsinn verzapfen und gesetzlich durchzusetzen versuchen.

JEDER Verein muss heute juristisch schon niemand ohne Prüfung ans Wasser lassen.

Wieso dann eine gesetzliche Pflicht zu einer sinnlosen Zwangsprüfung  - in SH sogar ohne Kurs - die nur zum Kassenfüllen der Verbände dient??

Und natürlich dazu, auch richtige Angler in die Verbände zu zwingen zum abzocken, statt sie in Ruhe zu lassen..

Und das gilt auch in jedem anderen Bundesland:
Kein Bewirtschafter muss jemanden ohne Prüfung ans Wasser lassen!!!

Wieso dann eine gesetzliche Zwangsprüfung und diejenigen Bewirtschafter und Vereine damit unterdrücken, die froh wären, mehr Nachwuchs zu kriegen, mehr Angler zum finanzieren ihrer Gewässer zu haben???


----------



## Damyl (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> die gehören vielleicht zu den oben... |kopfkrat  :vik:
> Gruß Jörg



Vielleicht sind aber auch die anderen da oben.....|kopfkrat:vik:


----------



## Koalabaer (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Damyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind aber auch die anderen da oben.....|kopfkrat:vik:



Nö...wie schaffen die es denn sonst ohne Prüfung. |kopfkrat


Gruß Jörg


----------



## WK1956 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Oh doch, ich akzeptiere Meinungen sehr wohl.
> 
> Man muss aber in einer solchen Diskussion subjektive Meinungen von objektiven Fakten trennen.
> 
> Und ich diskutiere nach Fakten, meine persönliche Meinung ist eine völlig andere.


 
was du halt als Fakten bezeichnest! Bisher habe ich in der ganzen "Diskussion" keinerlei Fakten sondern nur festgefahrene Meinungen und Verallgemeinerungen gefunden.

Gruß Werner


----------



## WK1956 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Deutschen nicht, sondern nur die Mehrheit der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer


 
Vorsicht, jetzt wirds beleidigend!


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



WK1956 schrieb:


> was du halt als Fakten bezeichnest! Bisher habe ich in der ganzen "Diskussion" keinerlei Fakten sondern nur festgefahrene Meinungen und Verallgemeinerungen gefunden.
> 
> Gruß Werner



Es reicht im Grunde ein Fakt.
_
Jeder Fischereirechtinhaber kann entscheiden, ob er Erlaubnisscheine an nicht geprüfte Angler ausgibt._

Das ist ein unumstößlicher Fakt und keine Meinung. 

Und damit ist der Intervention des Verbandes in der Politik jegliche faktische Grundlage entzogen.


----------



## WK1956 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es reicht im Grunde ein Fakt.
> 
> _Jeder Fischereirechtinhaber kann entscheiden, ob er Erlaubnisscheine an nicht geprüfte Angler ausgibt._
> 
> ...


 
das ist eben genau dein Fehler, dass du das als Fakt bezeichnest, den so ist es eben nicht.
Das ist deine Meinung, die du vielleicht gerne so hättest.

Fakt ist, das man in Deutschland zum Angeln einen Fischereischein benötigt.
Und Fakt ist auch, das man zur Erlangung dieses Fischereischeins, *in der Regel*, eine Prüfung ablegen muß.

Das sind Fakten!

Und ich hoffe sehr es bleibt auch so.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



> Fakt ist, das man in Deutschland zum Angeln einen Fischereischein benötigt.
> Und Fakt ist auch, das man zur Erlangung dieses Fischereischeins eine Prüfung ablegen muß.
> 
> Das sind Fakten!


Nein, das ist - soryy - schlichter Unfug..

Siehe hier einige der vielen Möglichkeiten, schon heute ohne Prüfung in Deutschland zu angeln. Haben wir extra für die Jungangler zusammen gestellt, damit sie nicht nur auf die Falschinformation der Abzockverbände angewiesen sind:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227889


----------



## WK1956 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist - soryy - schlichter Unfug..


 
schön, das du so nett zu mir bist!




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe hier einige der vielen Möglichkeiten, schon heute ohne Prüfung in Deutschland zu angeln. Haben wir extra für die Jungangler zusammen gestellt, damit sie nicht nur auf die Falschinformation der Abzockverbände angewiesen sind:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227889


 
irgendwie werde ich den Eindruck nicht los, dass du ein schwerwiegendes Problem hast.

Gruß Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Du wolltest Fakten - ich hab die aufgeführt nach momentan geltendem Recht - wo ist also Dein Problem?

Dass Du Fakten nicht akzeptieren willst oder kanst?

Und ja, Angler haben ein schwerwiegendes Problem:
Die real existierenden Verbände............


----------



## LOCHI (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Das wird nur von euch zum Problem gemacht, ich hab mit keinem Verband eines und kenn auch keinen der eins hast!


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, das man in Deutschland zum Angeln einen Fischereischein benötigt.



Das ist schlicht falsch. 

Nach Deiner Meinung gut, nach meiner schlecht, aber dennoch meinungsunabhängig grundsätzlich und faktisch falsch.

Thomas hat bereits auf die Möglichkeiten hingewiesen, wo man in Deutschland legal ohne Fischereischein fischen kann.

Auch der Toruistenschein in SH ist eine dieser legalen Möglichkeiten, denn es ist Gesetz.

Hier geht es nur noch um die Durchführungsverordnung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Ich weiß nicht, warum man hier immer wieder vom Thema abschweift.

Hier geht es nicht um die Abschaffung der Prüfung, das haben wir in zig anderen Themen schon durchgekaut.

Hier geht es um den Tourischein.

Und gegen den kann auch der fanatischste Verfechter der Anglerprüfung nix haben, weil kein Fischereirechtinhaber gezwungen werden kann, Erlaubnisscheine an nicht geprüfte Angler auszugeben. 

Und wenn ein Fischereirechtinhaber das trotzdem machen möchte, dann geht das weder den Verband, andere Vereine, noch irgendwelche geprüfte Angler was an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Stimmt Ralle, sorry, hab mich wieder mal hinreissen lassen..

Ich verschieb das Ganze dann wieder mal..

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335


----------



## orgel (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und wenn ein Fischereirechtinhaber das trotzdem machen möchte, dann geht das weder den Verband, andere Vereine, noch irgendwelche geprüfte Angler was an.



Und wenn ein Fischereichrechtinhaber das nicht machen möchte, geht es alle an?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Es ist schlicht schon juristisch alleine Sache des Bewirtschafters, wen er unter welchen Bedingungen an sein Wasser lässt.

Die einen werden sich über Touristen freuen, die andern eben nicht.

Daher DARF ein Verband nicht so gegen den Tourischein argumentieren, da heute schon niemand gezwungen ist, jemanden mit Tourisschein ans Wasser zu lassen!!

Damit diskriminiert der Verband diejenigen seiner Mitglieder, die gerne das Geld von Touristenanglern nehmen, um ihre Gewässer besser besetzen zu können (Anfänger werden zudem auch weniger fangen..).

Die Vereine sollen das selber entscheiden können!!!

Und der Verband sich aus sowas schlicht raushalten, was ihn nix angeht..


----------



## orgel (29. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist schlicht schon juristisch alleine Sache des Bewirtschafters, wen er unter welchen Bedingungen an sein Wasser lässt.
> 
> Die einen werden sich über Touristen freuen, die andern eben nicht.
> 
> ...





> Gleiches empfiehlt der LSFV übrigens auch den Vorständen seiner Vereine. Die ersten Vereine zum Beispiel der Sportfischerverein Plön und Umgebung folgten bereits dieser Empfehlung.



Darf ein Verband denn seine Meinung nicht kundtun? (Ob ich die nun befürworte, oder nicht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt). Können die Vereine denn nicht mehr selbst entscheiden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Der Verband will ja darüberhinaus, dass der Gesetzgeber die Tourischeinregelung kippt bzw. von dreimal im Jahr auf einmal begrenzt.

Darum geht es!

Das ist schlicht anglerfeindlich und diskriminiert auch diejenigen Vereine, die das anders wollen und gerne Touriangler hätten zu ihrer Finanzierung..

Gott sei Dank scheint in SH die Politik anglerfreundlicher als die Verbände zu sein..



> Können die Vereine denn nicht mehr selbst entscheiden?


Sie könnten dann selber entscheiden, wenn das eine unbegrenzte Regelung wäre, die das Angeln ohne Prüfung erlaubt.

Wird es gesetzlich verboten wie von den Verbänden gewünscht, können sie eben NICHT mehr selber entscheiden!!


----------



## LOCHI (30. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Verband will ja darüberhinaus, dass der Gesetzgeber die Tourischeinregelung kippt bzw. von dreimal im Jahr auf einmal begrenzt.
> 
> Darum geht es!
> 
> Das ist schlicht anglerfeindlich




Wiso sollte das anglerfeindlich sein? Angler sind geprüfte Scheininhaber! Alles andere sind Touris und möchte gernis!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (30. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



> Der Verband will ja darüberhinaus, dass der Gesetzgeber die Tourischeinregelung kippt bzw. von dreimal im Jahr auf einmal begrenzt.



Um was geht es hier? Um die Touristen/Urlauber oder Menschen die einfach mal angeln wollen ohne ein Prüfung abzulegen?

Es reicht doch wenn ein Touristenfischereischein einmal im Jahr ausgestellt wird. So viel Urlaub hat man doch gar nicht...

Oder soll es einfach ein Schritt in richtung "Angeln ohne Prüfung sein"?

Hätten sie den Schein gleich anders nennen sollen. Befristeter Fischereischein wie in M-V...
Der Name machts..|kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



orgel schrieb:


> Darf ein Verband denn seine Meinung nicht kundtun? (Ob ich die nun befürworte, oder nicht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt). Können die Vereine denn nicht mehr selbst entscheiden?



Ist ein bisschen ne Krux bei so langen Diskussionen, da muss ich mich nochmal wiederholen.

Der Verband hat jedes Recht, an seinen Gewässern nur geprüfte Angler zuzlassen. Genau wie jeder Verein oder sonstiger Fischereirechtinhaber.
Der Verband hat jedes Recht, Empfehlungen auszusprechen, ja sogar auf seine Mitglieder fordernd einzuwirken. 

Hier geht es darum, dass der Verband *beim Gesetzgeber* zunächst komplett gegen den Touristenschein, dann gegen die Möglichkeit, diesen auch für Bürger Schleswig-Holsteins auszustellen und jetzt gegen die Möglichkeit den Schein dreimal pro Jahr erwerben zu können, interveniert hat. 

Dabei missbraucht der Verband die Tatsache, dass er ob seines Status als Naturschutzverband vom Gesetzgeber gehört werden *muss*.

Nicht organisierte Vereine und Angler haben diesen Anspruch nicht. 


Das ist in etwa so, wie wenn der Verband der Restaurantbetreiber auf den Gesetzgeber einwirkt, dass Du in Deinem Haus, Deinen privaten Gästen und Freunden nur ganz bestimmte Speisen anbieten darfst.


Ergo versucht der Verband Einfluß zu nehmen auf die Rechte und Entscheidungsfreiheit der nicht organisierten Angler und Vereine, die ihn aber in keinster Weise berühren. 

*Das* kritisieren wir heftigst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



> Es reicht doch wenn ein Touristenfischereischein einmal im Jahr ausgestellt wird. So viel Urlaub hat man doch gar nicht...


Gerade in SH:
4 Wochenenden aufm Kutter als Beispiel..

Weils das ja nicht als Tageskarte, sondern nur 28 Tage am Stück gibt.

Ich kann also meinen Neffen dann nur einmal im Jahr mitnehmen, statt mehrmals..

Der angelt sonst nicht, freut sich aber immer, wenn er mit aufn Kutter kann..

Machen wir zukünftig halt in MV, da gehts mehrmals..

Das ist das, was die in SH wollen:
Angler vertreiben..


----------



## LOCHI (30. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kann also meinen Neffen dann nur einmal im Jahr mitnehmen, statt mehrmals..
> 
> Der angelt sonst nicht, freut sich aber immer, wenn er mit aufn Kutter kann..



Reicht doch für einen nicht geprüften Angler egal wie alt, außerdem kannste mit ihn an nen Forellenpuff also kann er doch Anglertechnisch alles von dir lernen!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Nein, ich würde meinen Neffen gerne öfter mitnehmen.

Der will weder sonst angeln noch an den Puff, nur mit auf den Kutter..

Aber das zeigt ja deutlich, wes Geistes Kind Du da bist..

Zudem ist da nicht mal alleine, sondern es sind ja immer genügend Scheinhaber aufm Kutter dabei, da kann ich selbst sogar mal ein Bier trinken ohne dass er ohne Aufsicht wäre..

Wie gesagt, SH und Leute wie Du wollen eben Angler vertreiben..

Habt ihr geschafft.

Mit meinem Neffen geh ich jetzt nach Meckpomm....


----------



## LOCHI (30. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Jo macht ja nix, dann geht dahin aber nur weil es dein Neffe ist gibt es halt kein Welpenschutz!

Und deine Aussage ist Falsch! Jesder geprüfte Angler ist bei uns Herrzlich Willkommen! 

Ansonsten bin ich Stolz drauf wenn sich alle anderen vertrieben fühlen und auch fern bleiben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Das hab ich schon gemerkt, wie Du tickst und dass du stolz drauf bist, Menschen zu vertreiben - ich kann damit leben, da es ja Gott sei Dank auch in Deutschland anders geht und es nicht nur oberlehrerhafte von Blockwartmentalität gestreifte Vebände gibt....


----------



## LOCHI (30. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Von dir lass ich mir nicht das Wort im Mund umdrehen! Ich vertreibe keine Menschen! Ich möchte keine Stümper an unseren Gewässern so wie deinen Neffen! Soll er die Prüfung ablegen und schon ist gut! Ich will aber nicht abwertent über ihn sprechen, ist sicher ein dufte typ aber ohne Prüfung nicht als Angelfreund für mich anzusehen hier in Deutschland!

OT aus!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Deine Aussage war doch eindeutig und glasklar:


> Jesder geprüfte Angler ist bei uns Herrzlich Willkommen!
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich Stolz drauf wenn sich alle anderen vertrieben fühlen und auch fern bleiben...


;-))))


----------



## LOCHI (30. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Richtig und so kann es auch stehen bleiben!


----------



## BERND2000 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

Das alles sind doch lediglich zwei Betrachtungsweisen.

1. Ich will mein Recht, das zu nutzen was vorhanden ist.
Bestehende Reglungen müssen natürlich befolgt werden.
Diese Reglungen sind immer ausreichend und ich brauche mir keinen Kopf um mein Tun zu machen wenn ich sie befolge.

2. Ich bin bereit mehr zu tun als nur zu fischen.
Ich sehe große Probleme und möchte vieles verbessern.
Wo ich Probleme sehe, werde ich versuchen sie der Allgemeinheit klar zu machen und auch die Politik so zu beeinflußen.


Stellt sich mir die Frage, welche Gruppe wohl am meisten gemaßregelt wird, weil sie nur Nutznießer aber sicher nicht Schützer der Natur stellen werden.
Das beginnt schon das Gruppe 1. dann Fachleute benötigt für die Bewirtschaftung und Erstellung der Regeln.
Die kosten Geld, wohl bezahlt über den Fischereischein aber das bedeutet nicht, das es auch besser gemacht wird.
Die Fachleute müssen ja nicht die Interessen der Angler vertreten.
Tun sie es aber, bringt es auch mehr Beiträge.
Das Problem bleibt das gleiche, aber billiger wird es nicht.

Was ich aber nicht so recht verstehe, warum wird vom A.B die Ausnahme vom Fischereischein als gut betrachtet, nicht aber der Schein als solches niedergemacht.
Ach ja, bezahlt wird ja trotzdem, nur die Prüfung fällt halt weg.
Also hättet Ihr nichts verschieben brauchen, es ist ja noch das gleiche Thema.
Immer wiederholt und in vielen Themen versteckt.

Brauchen wir eine Fischereiprüfung ?
Nein eigendlich brauchen wir einen gut ausgebildeten, umweltbewussten Angler und eine viel besser unterrichtete Öffendlichkeit.
Das aber lehrnt keiner am Wasser und die Öffendlichkeit wird so sicherlich auch nicht pro. Angler und Fisch  beeinflusst werden.

Rosienen picken gild nicht, schauen wir zu den Nachbarn haben wir vielleicht keine Prüfung, aber oft viel mehr Verständniss im Artenschutz.
Aus irgend einem Grund läuft es dort bei vielem besser.
Die heimischen Fischarten waren früher mal Allgemeinwissen, so etwas lehrnte man (teilweise) in der Schule, 
heute soll so etwas ein Angler nicht wissen müssen ?

Nö, die Verbände machen einen guten Job, wenn sie so etwas fordern, Ihr Job ist es Probleme in die Öffendlichkeit zu bringen.
Aber es simmt, mit der Prüfung ist es nicht getan, diese macht noch keinen guten Angler, es ist lediglich der erste Schritt.

Was eigendlich fehlt, ist ein Urlaubsschein der nur in Begleitung eines erfahrenen Anglers gilt, einfach um nach Möglichkeit, Interesse zu wecken.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was ich aber nicht so recht verstehe, warum wird vom A.B die Ausnahme vom Fischereischein als gut betrachtet, nicht aber der Schein als solches niedergemacht.
> Ach ja, bezahlt wird ja trotzdem, nur die Prüfung fällt halt weg.
> 
> Den Schein gab es schon lange vor der Prüfung. Damit wird die Fischereiabgabe bezahlt und er dient, das ja die personenbezogenen Daten gespeichert werden, dazu, Anglern die in grober Weise gegen das Fischereigesetz verstoßen, befristet oder unbefristet vom Angeln auszuschließen.
> ...



*
Was fehlt ist die Selsbtbestimmung über Eigentum und Rechte.*


----------



## kaiszenz (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das alles sind doch lediglich zwei Betrachtungsweisen.
> 
> 1. Ich will mein Recht, das zu nutzen was vorhanden ist.
> Bestehende Reglungen müssen natürlich befolgt werden.
> ...



 
So etwas hätte man ja auf Vereinsebene probieren können nur mit der Empfehlung ist das ding wohl gelaufen.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

editiert


----------



## Dorschgreifer (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

War ein bisschen viel zu lesen..... Aber die Fragen sollen auch beantwortet werden.



antonio schrieb:


> _den schein gibts doch noch nicht so lange._​


 



> gibts den schein schon 15 jahre?


 
Den Schein gibt es seit 1996, somit genau 16 Jahre.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> 2: Habe ich mit einem Fischereirechteinhaber gesprochen (Privatmann). Der hatte seine eigenen Ansichten zum Thema. Er fand es eine Erleichterung für Ihn, wenn das gesetzlich geregelt ist (Fischereischeinpflicht). Jetzt hat er die Befürchtung, mit dem „Urlaubsangler“ in ewige Diskussionen verwickelt zu werden, wenn er sein Gewässer eben nicht dem „Touri-Schein“-Inhaber zur Verfügung stellen möchte.
> 
> Und zum Thema „auf seinem Grund und Boden kann er doch tun und lassen…“, das "Ralle" hier in einigen Posts so vehement vertreten hat, hatte er auch eine klare Meinung: Nein, kann er nicht.



Hallo Martin,

erst mal finde ich es gut, dass Du Dir wirkliche Gedanken machst, anstatt stur jegliche Panikargumente zu vertreten.

Dennoch möchte ich Dir zu obigem etwas zu bedenken geben.

Natürlich kann ein Fischereirechtinhaber in Diskussionen verwickelt werden. Aber das kann doch nicht wirklich ein Grund sein, die Rechte des Einzelnen zu beschränken. Jeder Betreiber einer öffentlichen Einrichtung ( Hotel, Gastwirtschaft, Diskothek etc.) kann seine Gäste selektieren. Und er muss sich dann auch mit Gästen auseinandersetzen, die er nicht in seinem Lokal haben möchte.

Auch ist das Fischereirecht nicht mit dem Baurecht zu vergleichen und selbstverständlich ist das Fischereirecht, wie auch das Baurecht, gesetzlichen Regelungen unterworfen.

Und wenn Du ein Haus baust, bist Du dabei gesetzlichen Regeln unterworfen. Aber, wenn Du es vermietest oder verkaufst, kannst Du frei entscheiden, wem Du den Zuschlag gibst. Hier ist die Basis für einen Vergleich.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

editiert


----------



## kaiszenz (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

_*Ralle 24*_ 
  			Board-Moderator

Natürlich kann ein Fischereirechtinhaber in Diskussionen verwickelt  werden. Aber das kann doch nicht wirklich ein Grund sein, die Rechte des  Einzelnen zu beschränken. Jeder Betreiber einer öffentlichen  Einrichtung ( Hotel, Gastwirtschaft, Diskothek etc.) kann seine Gäste  selektieren. Und er muss sich dann auch mit Gästen auseinandersetzen,  die er nicht in seinem Lokal haben möchte.

Wegofishing 
  			Mitglied


Werde ich weiterleiten, deinen Einwand.

Danke euch Beiden für diese sachliche Diskusion.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=240544


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

editiert


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Noch eine (letzte) kleine Ergänzung: Der Diskothekenbesitzer kann jedem gemäß seines Hausrechtes den Zutritt verwehren, aber er darf nicht jeden reinlassen! Hier gibt es das Jugendschutzgesetz, das Betäubungsmittelgesetz, auch wieder Baurecht (maximale Personenanzahl begrenzt) usw. Und das entscheidet er nicht frei, sondern das WIRD GESETZLICH VORGESCHRIEBEN!
> 
> Nu is aber wirklich gut...
> 
> x




Nee, noch nicht ganz gut.|supergri

Da hast Du natürlich auch Recht. Und darum sind wir ja auch dafür, den Fischereischein zu erhalten und als Voraussetzung zur Erlangung eines Erlaubnisscheines zu machen.

Bei groben Verstößen gegen das Fischereirecht kann der Fischereischein eingezogen werden und arge Gesetzesbrecher werden so aussortiert. Und wer keinen Fischereischein hat, bekommt auch keine Erlaubniskarte. Hat jahrzehntelang prima funktioniert.

Auch die Begrenzung der Besucherzahl hat Analogien zum Fischereirecht, da in vielen Gewässern nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von Erlaubnisscheinen ausgestellt werden darf. 

Fischereischein und -prüfung muss man trennen.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

editiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



> Denn die Handzettellösung finde ich ein bisserl wenig...


Zigtausendfach in Deutschland (Beispiel Brandenburg) bewiesen, dass das dicke reicht..


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*



Wegofishing schrieb:


> Näääh! Dass wir uns nochmal einig sind...#g Darauf ein PROSIT!
> 
> Also Fischereischein ja, Prüfung nein! Aber Kursteilnahme als Voraussetzung?? Darauf könnten wir uns tatsächlich einigen!
> Denn die Handzettellösung finde ich ein bisserl wenig...
> ...



Haben wir immer wieder geschrieben, aber in so langen Diskussionen geht manches unter.

Der Fischereischein ohne Prüfung hat ja Jahrzehntelang in ganz Deutschland prima funktioniert. Fischereiabgabe bezahlt, Personifizierung der Angler und Voraussetzung zum Angeln. Und nen Handzettel gabs damals nicht, man musste sich über alles selbst schlau machen. Und wurde bestraft, wenn man es nicht tat und erwischt wurde.

Wenn Vereine und Verbände Kurse anbieten, ist das nur zu begrüßen. Dort kann jeder der will, oder Interesse an über das reine Angeln hinausgehenden Themen hat, sich prima weiterbilden. 

Es könnte so einfach, unbürokratisch und trotzdem sicher sein.


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Landessportfischereiverband lässt ungeprüfte Angler nicht an seine Gewässer*

editiert


----------

